# Dolle's 64 buildup



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

here we go firt post so forgive me if the pictures don't work the first time.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

You tried. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

What am I doing wrong do I need to resize?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 31 2005, 02:11 PM~4106436
> *What am I doing wrong do I need to resize?
> *



Not sure. send the pics to me in email and I will fix them for you.  

[email protected]


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Here they are homie.  Only 2 of the pics would work.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

what was I doing wrong?


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

thats a nice 4


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Oct 31 2005, 02:11 PM~4106982
> *thats a nice 4
> *


Thanks got big plans for the next year or so


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

whatcha doin???


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Here I fixed the other 2. :biggrin: They were about 200 times to big.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

aw shit :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Oct 31 2005, 02:19 PM~4107044
> *whatcha doin???
> *


Top secret I could tell you but I would have to kill you. j/k 
doin a frame painting the belly and a bunch of chrome won't be done for about another year.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

All I gotta say is Louisville is going to be killin the competition in the next year. :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin: Thanks for the hook up Tim no if I can learn to do it myself I'll be in good shape


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 31 2005, 03:29 PM~4107140
> *:biggrin:  Thanks for the hook up Tim no if I can learn to do it myself I'll be in good shape
> *



No problem.  It took me a while to get the hang of it also. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

may have figured it out


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

you did it. :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

this is the only rust under the car.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

And that damn piece cost too much. :angry: But I am sure you are gonna replace it.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

i'm impressed!!!!  doin the damn thang :thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

looks like the old school impalas will be showin hard in the midwest the next couple of years


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

setup is sharp, I cant say ive seen one done like that before


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

some before pics.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Lookin good brother ! :thumbsup: what made you wanna redo it ?good luck on everything!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 31 2005, 05:50 PM~4108568
> *Lookin good brother !  :thumbsup: what made you wanna redo it ?good luck on everything!
> *


just want to take it to the next level not just to keep up but to be satisfied my self.


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn, that was quick! Im glad to see your taking to a higher level (not that it wasnt nice before), I cant wait to see what the outcome will be, like I have always said your Impala has been the one to make want to make mine nice.


----------



## ratwagonguy (Oct 26, 2005)

LOOK'S GOOD! I'M READY TO DRINK SOME BEER AND GET MY HANDS DIRTY.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ratwagonguy_@Nov 1 2005, 07:05 AM~4112317
> *LOOK'S GOOD!  I'M READY TO DRINK SOME BEER AND GET MY HANDS DIRTY.
> *


holy shit its a lower impressions party!!!!! i will have to get jimmy on here! jeremy was on yesterday! :0


----------



## ratwagonguy (Oct 26, 2005)

ONLINE L.I. REUNION IN THE MAKE.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn it is a Lower Impressions reunion. :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 1 2005, 11:43 AM~4113183
> *Damn it is a Lower Impressions reunion. :0
> *


  that's how we role


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Nov 1 2005, 08:20 AM~4112358
> *holy shit its a lower impressions party!!!!!  i will have to get jimmy on here! jeremy was on yesterday! :0
> *


yeah I saw jeremy is he calling himself a bitch?


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

nice!! lovin that setup!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 31 2005, 02:29 PM~4107136
> *All I gotta say is Louisville is going to be killin the competition in the next year.  :0
> *


you guys are crawling out of the woodwork..

time to outlaw family reunions!





nice 64 BTW Dolle


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 1 2005, 09:44 PM~4116921
> *you guys are crawling out of the woodwork..
> 
> time to outlaw family reunions!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 


You need to finish your heap and drive it down here next year.


----------



## ratwagonguy (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 1 2005, 09:44 PM~4116921
> *you guys are crawling out of the woodwork..
> 
> time to outlaw family reunions!
> ...


14 YEAR'S AND STILL GOING


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

hell bobby has even posted on lil too, but i don't think he has in a couple of years though.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Nov 2 2005, 09:15 AM~4120243
> *hell bobby has even posted on lil too, but i don't think he has in a couple of years though.
> *


he is gone to school then to sema,but when he gets back i will get him to post!


----------



## XTRMBHAVOR (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ratwagonguy_@Nov 2 2005, 10:54 AM~4120151
> *14 YEAR'S AND STILL GOING
> *


14 YEARS???? I feel like it has been 34 years.... You have to watch out these FOOLS are now having kids, so little LI's are running around now!!!!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin: whats up jimmie going to sema?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

started to drill out drivers body mount found more rust not much I think I can just patch it and be ok. Talked to brent at pitbull he's got a body mount for me going to pick up this weekend.


----------



## XTRMBHAVOR (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 2 2005, 12:34 PM~4120621
> *:biggrin: whats up jimmie going to sema?
> *


No.... Mom has been the hospital. Not looking to good, everything is on hold.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XTRMBHAVOR_@Nov 2 2005, 12:54 PM~4121189
> *No.... Mom has been the hospital. Not looking to good, everything is on hold.
> *


sorry to hear that homie I'll be prayin give me a call if theres anything I can do.


----------



## ratwagonguy (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XTRMBHAVOR_@Nov 2 2005, 01:54 PM~4121189
> *No.... Mom has been the hospital. Not looking to good, everything is on hold.
> *


sorry to hear about. give me ring some time


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

Dam Scott I hear redoing it, Im sureit will be as nice as before (even nicer) :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I know man, I cant wait to see whats going to be the outcome, we will have to ride out sometime when we get them done! :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 4 2005, 06:27 AM~4134858
> *I know man, I cant wait to see whats going to be the outcome, we will have to ride out sometime when we get them done! :0
> *


  for sure


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Older pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:cheesy: your the man Tim


----------



## ratwagonguy (Oct 26, 2005)

Scott missed your call I was off work.Watching the CARDS beat up on pitt. Give a ring will get that body mount put in. I'm free the next two weekends.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 4 2005, 02:02 PM~4136589
> *:cheesy: your the man Tim
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

started striping all the undercoating off the belly. this shit really sucks.


----------



## ratwagonguy (Oct 26, 2005)

get off the computer and go work on your car!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ratwagonguy_@Nov 5 2005, 08:43 PM~4145542
> *get off the computer and go work on your car!
> *


need to get your air compressor


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 5 2005, 09:21 PM~4145404
> * started striping all the undercoating off the belly. this shit really sucks.
> *



Yes it does. Use easy off oven cleaner. :biggrin:


----------



## cstraubs (Mar 23, 2002)

We might be O.G's but we can still pimp some 30's......



[attachmentid=340398]


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 31 2005, 02:33 PM~4107621
> *And that damn piece cost too much.  :angry:  But I am sure you are gonna replace it.
> *


35 a piece at Restoration World in Dayton. 

Also Lutty's Chevy reproduce the covers on the outside of the body mounts too.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 7 2005, 06:44 AM~4153638
> *35 a piece at Restoration World in Dayton.
> 
> Also Lutty's Chevy reproduce the covers on the outside of the body mounts too.
> *


you got a number for Restoration World? forget that I found it on line thanks for the hook up :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 7 2005, 11:12 AM~4154639
> *you got a number for Restoration World? forget that I found it on line thanks for the hook up :biggrin:
> *


Just tell them that Tom sent you up there.  They should know my name by now.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

looking good :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

you gonna change the color?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD JUST PUT T. L. W. W :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 8 2005, 06:52 PM~4164768
> *you gonna change the color?
> *


i was wondering the same thing


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

no just going to paint the belly and do the frame I'm really happy with the paint on the body. It may not be candy but I think it's pretty slick.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 5 2005, 07:21 PM~4145404
> * started striping all the undercoating off the belly. this shit really sucks.
> *


They make a wire wheel that attaches to a 9" grinder that works really good on that undercoating.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 9 2005, 04:05 AM~4169255
> *no just going to paint the belly and do the frame I'm really happy with the paint on the body. It may not be candy but I think it's pretty slick.
> *



you right.....your car is slick as hell......it's off the chain


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Nov 9 2005, 12:18 PM~4170820
> *you right.....your car is slick as hell......it's off the chain
> *


thanks Sean yours looks good too


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 9 2005, 12:24 PM~4170865
> *thanks Sean yours looks good too
> *


soon it will


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Nov 8 2005, 05:59 PM~4164812
> *LOOKS GOOD JUST PUT T. L. W. W  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

this is what I got done so far also got new body mount today from restoration world they ship shit quick.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice progress! :worship:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 9 2005, 04:37 PM~4172517
> *Nice progress! :worship:
> *


very nice :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

shit ain't easy is it homie


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

hey scott you got some black shit in your hair! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Nov 10 2005, 09:30 AM~4177379
> *shit ain't easy is it homie
> *


hell no it aint but it will be worth it in the end :banghead:


----------



## mJr-Regals4lyfe (Mar 20, 2005)

more more more


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 9 2005, 02:19 PM~4172351
> *this is what I got done so far also got new body mount today from restoration world they ship shit quick.
> *


Told ya there good.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

man I thought I was bad about not posting enough pics :angry:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Nov 11 2005, 11:19 AM~4185294
> *man I thought I was bad about not posting enough pics :angry:
> *


NO SHIT! :uh:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

sorry progress has been kind of slow


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 11 2005, 01:05 PM~4186053
> *sorry progress has been kind of slow
> *


Its all good homie, were just doing to you what they do to us.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I know of a paint stripper that is made by scotch bright, it has plastic studs all over it you put it on a angle head grinder. It really is a gasket cleaner but bigger.I swear that works better than ANYTHING I have ever seen! will not scar the metal at all, great tool!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 11 2005, 07:38 PM~4188533
> *I know of a paint stripper that is made by scotch bright, it has plastic studs all over it you put it on a angle head grinder. It really is a gasket cleaner but bigger.I swear that works better than ANYTHING I have ever seen! will not scar the metal at all, great tool!
> *


cool I'll look for one of those anything to make it easier


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 11 2005, 11:05 AM~4186053
> *sorry progress has been kind of slow
> *


What up Scott hows the car coming 




This kind of work is always a slow process especially when your doimg it the right way


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Nov 13 2005, 09:45 AM~4196180
> *What up Scott hows the car coming
> This kind of work is always a slow process especially when your doimg it the right way
> *


man striping this undercoat sucks but I got a pretty good system going now hope to have some sealer sprayed on the belly soon


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 14 2005, 08:56 AM~4201821
> *man striping this undercoat sucks  but I got a pretty good system going now hope to have some sealer sprayed on the belly soon
> *


Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 14 2005, 11:56 AM~4201821
> *man striping this undercoat sucks  but I got a pretty good system going now hope to have some sealer sprayed on the belly soon
> *


whats your system so ill know


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 15 2005, 08:58 PM~4213006
> *whats your system so ill know
> *


taped the whole car up and covered it with plastic them brush on aircraft stripper let it sit awile and the undercoat srapes off


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 18 2005, 10:59 AM~4231828
> *taped the whole car up and covered it with plastic them brush on aircraft stripper let it sit awile and the undercoat srapes off
> *


Oh man I feel your pain brother !!!! that shit sucks I wouldent even be laying down underneith that stuff.its bad enough when you have a chance to get away from it befor it falls on you! :around:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 18 2005, 05:49 PM~4234008
> *Oh man I feel your pain brother !!!! that shit sucks I wouldent even be laying down underneith that stuff.its bad enough when you have a chance to get away from it befor it falls on you! :around:
> *


I know it does suck I wear gloves, safty glasses and a mask. I does take that shit off though. hopfully I'll have pics to post soon.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 18 2005, 01:59 PM~4231828
> *taped the whole car up and covered it with plastic them brush on aircraft stripper let it sit awile and the undercoat srapes off
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

when I was doing it I was wearing the thick dish washing gloves and I had to get new ones everyday cause it was melting them


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

no new progress been sick as hell hopefully I'll finish striping the belly thanksgiving weekend and get up to smartshoppers to get some sealer to spray on the belly. new pictures soon. :uh:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

need some pics??? What up with the 4


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

alot of progress but not any good pictures I got all the undercoat off just need to clean up a few spots and get ready to spray some sealer on it. also Jason has my rear trailing arms he is puting my powerballs in so maybe I'll have some pics of them soon.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

speaking of trailing arms , i sold your old ones last weekend ,,,,,,,, shhhhhhhhew ! thought i was gonna have them bitches for a while .... the new ones will be a nice upgrade ... :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

glad they sold I thought you would be stuck with them too


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

pics
[attachmentid=390887]
[attachmentid=390888]
[attachmentid=390889]
[attachmentid=390890]
[attachmentid=390891]
[attachmentid=390892]
[attachmentid=390893]
[attachmentid=390894]
[attachmentid=390895]
[attachmentid=390897]
[attachmentid=390896]


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks Jason that shit looks good I'll pick them up tuesday.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 19 2005, 10:23 AM~4435869
> *:biggrin: thanks Jason that shit looks good I'll pick them up tuesday.
> *


:thumbsup: all tig welded


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 19 2005, 09:42 AM~4435493
> *pics
> [attachmentid=390887]
> [attachmentid=390888]
> ...


Did you get my lowers done yet?


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

I thought we were looking at the end product.
damn it should be ever more nice when its done.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Dec 19 2005, 07:05 PM~4438870
> *I thought we were looking at the end product.
> damn it should be ever more nice when its done.
> *


just doing some updates


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 19 2005, 05:52 PM~4438775
> *Did you get my lowers done yet?
> *


ummm no, i figured i would just get cought up and get your car in first because your chrome turnaround is so fast i thought you could just send the lowers with the wishbone, saves you a trip.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 20 2005, 08:34 AM~4442440
> *ummm no, i figured i would just get cought up and get your car in first because your chrome turnaround is so fast i thought you could just send the lowers with the wishbone, saves you a trip.
> *


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

this is what I have been working on. It's for my daughter for christmas. Stripes courtesy of pinheadred.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

thats cool, she will like that for sure....Nice stripes....Josh is Doin NICE work, i need to get him to do some more on mine.....


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 21 2005, 02:16 PM~4452109
> *thats cool, she will like that for sure....Nice stripes....Josh is Doin NICE work, i need to get him to do some more on mine.....
> *


is he workin on yours now? post some pics.


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice stripes


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Dec 21 2005, 03:08 PM~4452588
> *Nice stripes
> *


thanks pinheadred turnin out some nice ass work.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 21 2005, 04:20 PM~4452691
> *thanks pinheadred turnin out some nice ass work.
> *


i like it looks good


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

i like the rat rod stripes!!!!! j/k i mean lowrider stripes!!!!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 21 2005, 01:38 PM~4452875
> *i like the rat rod stripes!!!!!  j/k i mean lowrider stripes!!!!!!
> *


dick! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

He has only done the hood and a lil bit on the trunk lid....but there will be more...

















or you could see more on my thread....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=166398&st=180


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 21 2005, 01:02 PM~4451523
> *this is what I have been working on. It's for my daughter for christmas. Stripes courtesy of pinheadred.
> *


Looks nice my daughter is getting one for Christmas too.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks to pinheadred for puting a big smile on my little girl's face.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

boy shes cute!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

finally some pics to post just need to weld in the floor cross member and go over with a final sanding and it will be ready to primer and paint.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 9 2006, 01:54 PM~4578707
> *finally some pics to post just need to weld in the floor cross member and go over with a final sanding and it will be ready to primer and paint.
> *


hell yeah


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 9 2006, 12:54 PM~4578707
> *finally some pics to post just need to weld in the floor cross member and go over with a final sanding and it will be ready to primer and paint.
> *


Did you get that from Restoration World too?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 10 2006, 06:53 AM~4584523
> *Did you get that from Restoration World too?
> *


yes I did thanks again for leting me know about them they really take care of their customers.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 10 2006, 11:24 AM~4585671
> *yes I did thanks again for leting me know about them they really take care of their customers.
> *


They are even cooler in person no tax if you pay with ca$h....... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

just got done with the prep I should have some primer on tomarrow morning. hope to post pics.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

well here's the pics Ithink it cam out pretty slick hope to paint soon.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

niiiiiiice!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

looking good


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

looking good


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jan 16 2006, 12:51 PM~4632660
> *niiiiiiice!
> *


thank homie any progress on the uppers? or you waiting for Curtis's car to be done like I said before no hurry


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 16 2006, 11:15 PM~4637560
> *looking good
> *


thanks I'm pretty happy with it so far


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

nice


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

looks great bro


----------



## ratwagonguy (Oct 26, 2005)

looking good.make my welds look like I know what I was doing.haha


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

car looks great scott, cant wait to see her back together.....


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jan 17 2006, 07:49 AM~4639138
> *looks great bro
> *


thanks I just hope it looks as goos as yours when I'm done.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 17 2006, 12:08 PM~4639982
> *car looks great scott, cant wait to see her back together.....
> *


thanks Russ whats up with your car any plans?


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

i still dont see paint! :angry:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jan 17 2006, 04:53 PM~4641923
> *i still dont see paint! :angry:
> *


you don't have a lot of room to talka bout that :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 17 2006, 06:30 PM~4642319
> *you don't have a lot of room to talka bout that  :0  :biggrin:
> *


damn :0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 17 2006, 05:37 PM~4642423
> *damn :0
> *


haha i couldnt resist


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 17 2006, 06:47 PM~4642517
> *haha i couldnt resist
> *


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jan 17 2006, 04:53 PM~4641923
> *i still dont see paint! :angry:
> *


I know I still don't have the paint should have it in a week or so. It'll be more work that way I think I'll have to scuff the sealer before I spray it since I'm waiting so long.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 17 2006, 04:30 PM~4642319
> *you don't have a lot of room to talka bout that  :0  :biggrin:
> *


shut -up!!!! :angry: :biggrin: still need the bushings?


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jan 18 2006, 09:08 AM~4647720
> *shut -up!!!! :angry:  :biggrin: still need the bushings?
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 17 2006, 03:02 PM~4640994
> *thanks I just hope it looks as goos as yours when I'm done.
> *




uhhh I believe you have mine covered homie


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

going sat. to pick up the paint so it should be sprayed by mon. I'll post pics then. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 20 2006, 05:11 AM~4663608
> *going sat. to pick up the paint so it should be sprayed by mon. I'll post pics then. :biggrin:
> *


pics pics pics :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 22 2006, 09:47 PM~4683107
> *pics pics pics :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, what he said. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 22 2006, 10:07 PM~4683269
> *Yeah, what he said. :biggrin:
> *


spraying it in the morning hope I have time to post pics may be tuesday :uh:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got the first coat of color on I'm no painter but I'm pretty happy with it I don't plan on it being a jack stand car.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Looks nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

well it's done got a little dirt in it but I'm happy


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

here's the fire wall I didn't shave it but I tried to smooth it out a little


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

REAL NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 23 2006, 12:55 PM~4686657
> *REAL NICE! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Curtis after seeing your car I really need to step up my game a little :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 23 2006, 11:02 AM~4686093
> *Looks nice.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Tim I finally feel like I'm moving forward instead of backwards next up frame is going to Brent at pitbull


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

looks great :cheesy:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

looks good as hell bro......I love it.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jan 23 2006, 02:23 PM~4687177
> *looks good as hell bro......I love it.
> *


thanks Sean what's up with yours when will it be home?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

by the time it comes home I just have to put my interior with the uneven buttons and seams in....


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Looks good man! :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 23 2006, 01:46 PM~4686614
> *here's the fire wall I didn't shave it but I tried to smooth it out a little
> *


damn that looks nice


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

thats so hott!!!... will it be at casper?... look forward to seeing it...


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 28 2006, 03:20 PM~4723609
> *thats so hott!!!... will it be at casper?... look forward to seeing it...
> *


a wise man once told me it will be done when it gets done. j/k my plan is casper '07 or indy '07 still got alot to do Thanks for the props


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 28 2006, 04:33 PM~4723667
> *a wise man once told me it will be done when it gets done. j/k my plan is casper '07 or indy '07 still got alot to do Thanks for the props
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I was thinking about spraying the top the same as the rest of the car. I haven't made up my mind for sure yet just want to change up the look a little. What does everyone else think?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

leave it white, I can't remember if it is just plain white or pearl but pearl would look good.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 31 2006, 01:09 PM~4742199
> *leave it white, I can't remember if it is just plain white or pearl but pearl would look good.
> *


its pearl I just want to change it a little I might just add some stripes.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

i say leave it ....... and use the money to chrome some more stuff....


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i think you should have some subtle<-spell check colors used and pinstripe the shit outta the top....maybe do some patterns?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

looks real good scott


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks for the input everybody I think I may just hit up Josh to do somthing on the roof.
maybe some ratrod stripes. lol


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 31 2006, 10:37 PM~4746907
> *thanks for the input everybody I think I may just hit up Josh to do somthing on the roof.
> maybe some ratrod stripes. lol
> *


dick  





[attachmentid=444461]





[attachmentid=444462]


i told you josh likes rat rods!!!!!!!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Feb 1 2006, 06:08 AM~4749517
> *dick
> [attachmentid=444461]
> [attachmentid=444462]
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Damn man ! your killing me! :rofl: :wave:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Damn where did you find that pic of Josh :biggrin:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 1 2006, 09:48 PM~4754730
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Damn where did you find that pic of Josh  :biggrin:
> *


good shit huh????? cant tell you where i got it, there are pics of me too!!!!!!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Everytime I look at that it kills me!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Feb 2 2006, 07:04 PM~4760696
> *Everytime I look at that it kills me!
> *


you should make that your avatar :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 2 2006, 05:59 PM~4761211
> *you should make that your avatar  :biggrin:
> *


Hell na! Iv got a video I want to put on it! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

Well my car is back safely on the ground. Next up I'm going to get the inside of the trunk resprayed. Last time it was sprayed with the rack in so it didn't get covered real well. Also the frame should be back from the sandblaster the first of next week then off to Brent.


----------



## cstraubs (Mar 23, 2002)

How long did your house smell like paint? :0 


Looking good Scott...


Bobby


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cstraubs_@Feb 6 2006, 04:06 PM~4789102
> *How long did your house smell like paint? :0
> Looking good Scott...
> Bobby
> *


it really wasn't that bad I just kept the door closed going into the house Monica didn't conplain so it must not have been very bad.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 7 2006, 01:46 PM~4794865
> *it really wasn't that bad I just kept the door closed going into the house Monica didn't conplain so it must not have been very bad.
> *


yeah u want to keep her happy...looking good :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got the frame to Brent this morning hopfully it will be done in about a week or two.


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 11 2006, 03:12 AM~4825222
> *got the frame to Brent this morning hopfully it will be done in about a week or two.
> *



i hope it isnt done in awhile also


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

progress on the frame hope to have it back next week


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

heres this one too ,,,,, sure you dont want me to mold it ? after it goes , its on to the next one  ......... cant wait to see this car done, gonna be bad ass !


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll let you know the first of the week let me find out what the chrome bill is going to be.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

that bitch is fresh as hell. :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 23 2006, 11:45 AM~4686607
> *well it's done got a little dirt in it but I'm happy
> *



damn that shit is muffugn clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 23 2006, 10:55 PM~4915280
> *that bitch is fresh as hell. :0
> *


thanks hope to start geting it back together soon


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

nice work


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Feb 24 2006, 07:23 PM~4921812
> *nice work
> *


thanks Brent at pitbull is one of the best


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Glad I could finally meet you homie.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 25 2006, 11:29 PM~4928635
> *Glad I could finally meet you homie.
> *


good to meet you too homie maybe we can get together and drink soom beer some time. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got the frame home today :biggrin: just need to start grinding it down now will post pics soon


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

cars looking clean homie, cant wait to see it finished :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

here is pics of the frame started grinding kind of sucks but it will all be worth it in the end


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 5 2006, 11:48 PM~4983105
> *here is pics of the frame started grinding kind of sucks but it will all be worth it in the end
> *


looking good :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 5 2006, 10:51 PM~4983119
> *looking good :0
> *


thanks man so is yours I just can't wait to drive this bitch. its going to be hard going all summer with out my car on the road


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 5 2006, 11:53 PM~4983131
> *thanks man so is yours I just can't wait to drive this bitch. its going to be hard going all summer with out my car on the road
> *


well mines been down for 3 years, :uh: think how i feel


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 5 2006, 10:55 PM~4983153
> *well mines been down for 3 years,  :uh:  think how i feel
> *


don't know how you have done it but from the looks of it I think it was worth the wait.I just hope I can get mine back together in less time than that.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice, where do you live so I can come take your frame? Can you help me pick that tank up? :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 6 2006, 07:30 AM~4984896
> *Nice, where do you live so I can come take your frame? Can you help me pick that tank up? :biggrin:
> *


it is heavy as hell. I didn't have anyone to help me unload it but my wife so we just had to slide it off onto the floor.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 6 2006, 02:37 AM~4984454
> *:biggrin:
> *


tryin to step it up after seeing your car :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

started to do some body work on the frame coming out pretty good I think still a long way to go


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 6 2006, 12:00 AM~4983185
> *don't know how you have done it but from the looks of it I think it was worth the wait.I just hope I can get mine back together in less time than that.
> *


im sure u will be done way sooner then me....hey if u need any help with anything holla at me...


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

the frame is looking good man


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 12 2006, 12:25 PM~5031390
> *im sure u will be done way sooner then me....hey if u need any help with anything holla at me...
> *


cool I may hit you up to help me flip this heavy bitch over :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 12 2006, 01:45 PM~5031489
> *cool I may hit you up to help me flip this heavy bitch over :biggrin:
> *


anytime bro just pm..im sure i can get a few other people if we need to... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Looks good. That frame is coming out real nice. 

Another top notch ride coming out of Louisville :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 12 2006, 05:19 PM~5033175
> *Looks good. That frame is coming out real nice.
> 
> Another top notch ride coming out of Louisville  :thumbsup:
> *


thank man yours is lookin pretty damn good too :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

a few more pics not much but I'm trying to take my time I hope it comes out nice


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 15 2006, 04:13 PM~5054022
> *a few more pics not much but I'm trying to take my time I hope it comes out nice
> *


looks good


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

Damn! You Louisville guys are ridin' clean! Looking good all of you ...


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by b_diddy1_@Mar 22 2006, 12:43 AM~5096646
> *Damn! You Louisville guys are ridin' clean! Looking good all of you ...
> *


  thanks man we are all trying to step it up a little


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got the frame hanging up so I can get to the bottom to grind


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 2 2006, 11:25 PM~5168273
> *got the frame hanging up so I can get to the bottom to grind
> *


Looks like you have a nice garage! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

looks good scott


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 3 2006, 06:05 AM~5169414
> *Looks like you have a nice garage! :thumbsup:
> *


not really its pretty cramped in there its only a 20x20 attatched way too small to be doing a frame off but I'm making it work.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 3 2006, 11:02 AM~5170235
> *not really its pretty cramped in there its only a 20x20 attatched way too small to be doing a frame off but I'm making it work.
> *


shit you do what you gotta do homie! Props! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 3 2006, 11:08 AM~5170281
> *shit you do what you gotta do homie! Props! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Curtis I'm trying to to get this thing done it seams like it will never be done somtimes


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 3 2006, 01:01 PM~5170975
> *thanks Curtis I'm trying to to get this thing done it seams like it will never be done somtimes
> *


I know what you mean homie, Im going on 2 years on 9-11-2006 :uh:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: Looks good! 

Im gning to try to get out their this weekend and stop by if you still want to go over that stuff with me!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 3 2006, 02:23 PM~5171094
> *I know what you mean homie, Im going on 2 years on 9-11-2006 :uh:
> *


 :uh: im over 3  nothing to be proud of


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Apr 3 2006, 04:54 PM~5172036
> *:thumbsup:  Looks good!
> 
> Im gning to try to get out their this weekend and stop by if you still want to go over that stuff with me!
> *


yea that would be cool just give me a call I saw Brents roof this weekend so I think I may have changed my mind about what I want not sure yet.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Apr 3 2006, 05:25 PM~5172241
> *:uh: im over 3  nothing to be proud of
> *


I hope it don't take me that long :uh: yours is almost done now though and it turning out great


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 4 2006, 12:51 PM~5176949
> *I hope it don't take me that long  :uh: yours is almost done now though and it turning out great
> *


we will see how great it is when it completly done.....


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Apr 4 2006, 10:00 PM~5180362
> *we will see how great it is when it completly done.....
> *


you know it is going to be bad ass when its done


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Apr 4 2006, 11:07 PM~5180784
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 5 2006, 12:47 PM~5183342
> *you know it is going to be bad ass when its done
> *


im really not so sure :uh:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Apr 5 2006, 04:37 PM~5185519
> *im really not so sure :uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I am sick of grinding and sanding I just need to realize its a street car not a turntable show car so it don't need to be perfect. :angry:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got all kind of new parts today just to lazy to post pics. New body mounts, heater box gasket, stainless steal brake lines, stainless fuel lines, and stainless trans cooler lines.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

At least you are doing it right and won't regret any of it.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 27 2006, 03:56 AM~5322634
> *At least you are doing it right and won't regret any of it.
> *


yeah I'm trying this frame is kicking my ass I'm no body man for sure. Hows your coming?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

http://i1.tinypic.com/wumo2r.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
new pics


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

well here is some more pics if it works. new stainless lines body mount bushings
frame needs to be wet sanded then painted its not perfect but should look good for a street car.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got the frame painted today only a few runs nothing major



[img=http://img148.imagevenue.com/loc238/th_74130_P5030006.JPG][img=http://img13.imagevenue.com/loc161/th_74135_P5030007.JPG][img=http://img107.imagevenue.com/loc158/th_74149_P5030008.JPG]


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

damn man looks great. Its all down hill from here :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 3 2006, 01:12 PM~5363015
> *damn man looks great. Its all down hill from here  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man I'm pretty happy with it got some dirt in it and you can see some of my body work but I think it will look good under the car


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Looks good scott! :thumbsup: I want to do that to mine, but the money isnt right, but one day just maybe she will get a frame too.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 3 2006, 01:17 PM~5363052
> *Looks good scott! :thumbsup: I want to do that to mine, but the money isnt right, but one day just maybe she will get a frame too.
> *


thanks Russ I think Brent has a gbody frame at the shop hook it up


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 3 2006, 02:15 PM~5363036
> *thanks man I'm pretty happy with it got some dirt in it and you can see some of my body work but I think it will look good under the car
> *


yea it will be fine you have to realize no ones ever going to be right up on it like that again once u put it under the car.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

looks good Scott...can't wait til it's back out.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

looking good...


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@May 3 2006, 02:17 PM~5363475
> *looks good Scott...can't wait til it's back out.
> *


thanks I can't wait to get it back out. how far of a drive is denver?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@May 3 2006, 06:58 PM~5365045
> *looking good...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 3 2006, 09:12 PM~5365458
> *thanks I can't wait to get it back out. how far of a drive is denver?
> *


i think he said like 17 or 18 hours


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got the frame on the ground I put it upside down on purpose so it can get striped


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i know of a good man for the job.....RED!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn, that looks good Dolle! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 4 2006, 06:02 AM~5367481
> *i know of a good man for the job.....RED!
> *


I know I'm going to get him to do it


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 4 2006, 07:26 AM~5367579
> *Damn, that looks good Dolle! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks curtis yours looks good too can't wait to ride with you


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got the motor all cleaned up tonight


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 5 2006, 12:51 AM~5372773
> *got the motor all cleaned up tonight
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks good


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@May 5 2006, 02:23 PM~5376053
> *damn that looks good
> *


thanks cheeks didn't really do anything new to it. just clean it up and polish the chrome. I think I'm going to get a permastar intake and four barrel carb going to need a little extra power to pull all this weight around. maybe some new headers too.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Looking good Dolle, I need to roll out and check all this out one day. :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 6 2006, 03:06 AM~5379553
> *thanks cheeks didn't really do anything new to it. just clean it up and polish the chrome. I think I'm going to get a permastar intake and four barrel carb going to need a little extra power to pull all this weight around. maybe some new headers too.
> *


yeah what timdog said :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

hopefully Josh is coming out next weekend to lay down some lines ride out then if you guys want


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

VERY NICE SCOTT ,,, :biggrin: i bet the truck will be nice too  :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks Brent


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 6 2006, 11:06 AM~5380530
> *hopefully Josh is coming out next weekend to lay down some lines ride out then if you guys want
> *


u live out in spencer county dont u?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@May 6 2006, 10:55 PM~5382992
> *u live out in spencer county dont u?
> *


yes I do not to far away though just across the jefferson county border


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 7 2006, 09:23 AM~5384469
> *yes I do not to far away though just across the jefferson county border
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

looks real good bro, i need to get off my ass and get back into mine, ive neglected it for about 2 mos. :angry:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@May 7 2006, 05:26 PM~5386084
> *looks real good bro, i need to get off my ass and get back into mine, ive neglected it for about 2 mos. :angry:
> *


I know what you mean once I get movin I start to get a little more motivation


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

picked up a ford 9 inch yesterday and got the trans about ready to paint will post pice soon


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 9 2006, 03:19 PM~5397219
> *picked up a ford 9 inch yesterday and got the trans about ready to paint will post pice soon
> *


 :0


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 9 2006, 03:19 PM~5397219
> *picked up a ford 9 inch yesterday and got the trans about ready to paint will post pice soon
> *


i thought u might chrome the rearend


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@May 10 2006, 10:31 PM~5406253
> *i thought u might chrome the rearend
> *


I got the transmission about ready to paint the rear end has to get cut down to fit under the car then I will decide on chrome or paint. I want it chromed but if I don't have the cash on hand it will be painted till I can afford to chrome it.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 9 2006, 02:19 PM~5397219
> *picked up a ford 9 inch yesterday and got the trans about ready to paint will post pice soon
> *


You mean you didn't get a Toyota rearend for it. :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 11 2006, 05:51 AM~5407902
> *You mean you didn't get a Toyota rearend for it. :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: no I thought I would stick with the nine inch no toyota parts on my car


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 11 2006, 03:42 AM~5407641
> *I got the transmission about ready to paint the rear end has to get cut down to fit under the car then I will decide on chrome or paint. I want it chromed but if I don't have the cash on hand it will be painted till I can afford to chrome it.
> *


chrome it chrome it chrome it... :biggrin: im sure it will look good painted


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@May 11 2006, 08:37 PM~5412557
> *chrome it chrome it chrome it... :biggrin: im sure it will look good painted
> *


I want to chrome it. my chrome gave me a real good price on doing it too I just have alot of other thing I still need to buy so if thats all I got left I will paint it just to get it on the road then chrome later


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 11 2006, 09:46 PM~5412571
> *I want to chrome it. my chrome gave me a real good price on doing it too I just have alot of other thing I still need to buy so if thats all I got left I will paint it just to get it on the road then chrome later
> *


where your chrome guy at


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@May 11 2006, 10:27 PM~5413009
> *where your chrome guy at
> *


shelbyville In. Shelbyville Plating and polishing


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

going to try and get the trans gas tank and inside of the trunk painted monday morning also pinheadred is coming out next weekend to lay some lines on the frame


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 13 2006, 03:27 PM~5421846
> *going to try and get the trans gas tank and inside of the trunk painted monday morning also pinheadred is coming out next weekend to lay some lines on the frame
> *


sounds good


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 12 2006, 01:02 AM~5413640
> *shelbyville In.  Shelbyville Plating and polishing
> *


how far is that from louisville


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@May 13 2006, 05:42 PM~5422830
> *how far is that from louisville
> *


about two or three hours not real sure I always ship things up ther. may try to drive the rear end up there if I get it done. thanks for helping keep my topic alive cheeks


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got the inside of the trunk painted and the transmission did't get a chance to get to the gas tank yet maybe next week


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

looks good scott


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 15 2006, 01:07 PM~5432264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks cheeks and russ hope to start putting it back together soon


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@May 15 2006, 12:43 PM~5432697
> *damn that looks good :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING REAL DOPE


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

NICE!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 15 2006, 03:09 PM~5432828
> *thanks cheeks and russ hope to start putting it back together soon
> *


let me know if u need some help


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

LOOKING REAL DOPE
NICE!
thanks guys its starting to come together hopefully it will be back on the frame within the next few weeks


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@May 15 2006, 10:15 PM~5435149
> *let me know if u need some help
> *


will do. Josh is supose to come out sat. and sun. morning give me a call maybe you can ride out and check it out


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn Dolle, looks good homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking sweet!!!


----------



## ratwagonguy (Oct 26, 2005)

looking good!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Paint looks nice!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks everybody more pics later today I hope.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got the gas tank, and the sway bar painted today now I'm just waiting on Josh(pinheadred) to stripe the frame. and I'll be ready to start puting it back together


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@May 18 2006, 09:53 AM~5450129
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Looks good homie.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 18 2006, 01:59 PM~5451730
> *Looks good homie.
> *


thanks Tim yours is lookin good too. congrats on joining westside


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Did you paint the parts yourself?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 19 2006, 05:38 AM~5456233
> *Did you paint the parts yourself?
> *


yes don't have alot of experience but they all came out pretty slick


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

that trunk is going to look good with some pitbull pumps in it :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 16 2006, 04:10 AM~5436404
> *will do. Josh is supose to come out sat. and sun. morning give me a call maybe you can ride out and check it out
> *


ok cool pm me your #


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 19 2006, 12:47 PM~5457767
> *that trunk is going to look good with some pitbull pumps in it  :biggrin:
> *


selling my cce on ebay as we speak trying to get the money together to get the pumps


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Where is the pics. I know Josh was there extra early. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 20 2006, 04:23 PM~5464222
> *Where is the pics.  I know Josh was there extra early.  :biggrin:
> *


be patient


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I wasn't going to post any pics till it was done but Josh won't be able to get back out until next weekend so here is pics of the leafing laid out.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Ill be done with that next weekend


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking good!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

looking good


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i always did enjoy seeing your car dolle! with the upgrades i will definetly look forward to seeing it again! will it be ready for southern showdown? ~JO$H~


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@May 22 2006, 09:44 PM~5477165
> *i always did enjoy seeing your car dolle! with the upgrades i will definetly look forward to seeing it again! will it be ready for southern showdown? ~JO$H~
> *


no I'm shooting for carl casper  if its not done then it will be indy lowrider the chrome is going to break me or cause a divorce :tears:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@May 22 2006, 04:50 PM~5474914
> *Ill be done with that next weekend
> *


do you think we can get it done all in one day or will it be two more? I don't want to rush it thats for sure just ready to see it start going back together


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

new pics tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

new pics of the frame thanks to Pinheadred


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks real good, keep it up man :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Josh is the man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@May 28 2006, 10:12 PM~5511193
> *Looks real good, keep it up man :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks I'm real happy with how thing are coming out


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 29 2006, 12:40 AM~5511757
> *Thanks I'm real happy with how thing are coming out
> *


looking good


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@May 28 2006, 11:46 PM~5511796
> *looking good
> *


Thanks Cheeks when is yours supposed to be done?


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 29 2006, 12:47 AM~5511805
> *Thanks Cheeks when is yours supposed to be done?
> *


by the end of june...


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn, that looks good Dolle! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@May 29 2006, 12:29 AM~5512132
> *Damn, that looks good Dolle! :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Curtis


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Looks good. Are you going to bring it to the Westside picnic?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 29 2006, 08:30 AM~5513010
> *Looks good. Are you going to bring it to the Westside picnic?
> *


It won't be done by then next year for sure though


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I can't figure these fukn fuel lines out. I got a pre bent kit and its three pieces somebody HELP :angry:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 29 2006, 12:20 PM~5513570
> *I can't figure these fukn fuel lines out. I got a pre bent kit and its three pieces somebody HELP :angry:
> *


u better call jason  lol


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@May 29 2006, 01:28 PM~5514240
> *u better call jason  lol
> *


I think I figured it out I don't know if Jason would know I think its been a long time since he had a impala off the frame


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got something new for the trunk











its starting to look like a car again


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

WOW


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn scott you are moving fast. You should have it ready by southern showdown at the pace you are going :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 30 2006, 12:23 PM~5519809
> *Damn scott you are moving fast. You should have it ready by southern showdown at the pace you are going  :biggrin:
> *


no I got a bunch of chrome I still need to get done. I did get some of it today though


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

pics of the chrome that came today


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@May 30 2006, 12:39 PM~5519945
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 30 2006, 02:28 PM~5520482
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Moving right along.


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Damn it looks good, nice work Dolle!!


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

Looking good as hell DOLLE keep up the great work bro


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks for all the props guys I am very happy with the outcome so far still a long way to go :uh:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

showed my dad this topic last night, he cant wait to see your car again too! lol keep it up dolle!!!! ~JO$H~


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@May 31 2006, 10:43 AM~5525571
> *showed my dad this topic last night, he cant wait to see your car again too! lol keep it up dolle!!!! ~JO$H~
> *


thanks man I can't wait to get it back on the road


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@May 30 2006, 03:41 PM~5520871
> *Damn it looks good, nice work Dolle!!
> *


thanks you should get those parts this week or early next week


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 30 2006, 01:33 PM~5519902
> *pics of the chrome that came today
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looking better every day :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got the lower motor mounts on and the gas tank in today


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

been watching this build all along, coming along real nice.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Dolle.... i just found this topic, im gonna have to go back and look at it from the beginning when ive got time, but from what i see, your car is gonna be nice bro. Did Brent do your frame? I tried to answer your fuel line question in the maintenance forum, but looks like you got it figured out now.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 1 2006, 04:40 PM~5534296
> *Dolle.... i just found this topic, im gonna have to go back and look at it from the beginning when ive got time, but from what i see, your car is gonna be nice bro. Did Brent do your frame? I tried to answer your fuel line question in the maintenance forum, but looks like you got it figured out now.
> *


thanks bro yes Brent did my frame I just check the post in maintenance I guess I did it wrong because I had 3/8 and I ran it on the outside of the X but it looked good after it was done did Brent do both of your frames?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Jun 1 2006, 02:44 PM~5533566
> *been watching this build all along, coming along real nice.
> *


Thanks


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 2 2006, 03:34 AM~5537449
> *thanks bro yes Brent did my frame I just check the post in maintenance I guess I did it wrong because I had 3/8 and I ran it on the outside of the X but it looked good after it was done did Brent do both of your frames?
> *


Once the body is on, you wont be able to tell anyways man.... as long as the gas gets from the back to the front and looks good doing it, its all good, lol. But yea, i had 2 other wrapped frames before i got Brent to do the ones i have now. I molded the one for the rag, and left the hardtop one alone. I guess ive seen so many of Brents frames over the years i can just tell one when i see it, lol. You got the "chicken frame" with no lips. :biggrin:


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

Dam Scott the car is looking great 



Josh did hell of a job


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *You got the "chicken frame" with no lips.*


Chicken, like "Biddy bow bow" chicken??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Jun 2 2006, 09:11 PM~5542035
> *Dam Scott the car is looking great
> Josh did hell of a job
> *



thanks Mike its slowly getting there :uh:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 2 2006, 07:41 PM~5541529
> *Once the body is on, you wont be able to tell anyways man.... as long as the gas gets from the back to the front and looks good doing it, its all good, lol. But yea, i had 2 other wrapped frames before i got Brent to do the ones i have now. I molded the one for the rag, and left the hardtop one alone. I guess ive seen so many of Brents frames over the years i can just tell one when i see it, lol. You got the "chicken frame" with no lips.  :biggrin:
> *



Cool I guess I got a chicken frame then lol. So when is the rag going to be out?


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 3 2006, 04:03 AM~5543576
> *Cool I guess I got a chicken frame then lol.  So when is the rag going to be out?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 3 2006, 03:03 AM~5543576
> *So when is the rag going to be out?
> *


Thats the million dollar question that everyone is asking, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 4 2006, 05:37 PM~5549879
> *Thats the million dollar question that everyone is asking, lol.  :biggrin:
> *


mine car is nothing like yours but ive had to here that for the past 3 years my self..:uh:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I guess its my turn to here that now


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I hope mine will be out in a couple weeks! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 4 2006, 10:34 PM~5551767
> *I hope mine will be out in a couple weeks! :biggrin:
> *


cool I hope to see you riden soon this summer is going to kill me


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

droped the ford nine inch off to get cut down this morning :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 6 2006, 02:21 PM~5561888
> *droped the ford nine inch off to get cut down this morning :biggrin:
> *


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 6 2006, 03:21 PM~5561888
> *droped the ford nine inch off to get cut down this morning :biggrin:
> *



Good shit, I need to find like 4 of them. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 6 2006, 04:47 PM~5562954
> *Good shit, I need to find like 4 of them.  :biggrin:
> *


I may know where there are two more its about a hour and ahalf drive I'kk check tomm.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 7 2006, 03:40 AM~5565791
> *I may know where there are two more its about a hour and ahalf drive I'kk check tomm.
> *



Thats good I need them bad.  

Thanks homie


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 7 2006, 03:42 PM~5568461
> *Thats good I need them bad.
> 
> Thanks homie
> *



I checked the two I was taking about are gone :angry: but he may know where some more are he said he would let me know its some ******* farmer dude I work with so we'll see


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 8 2006, 04:19 AM~5572136
> *I checked the two I was taking about are gone :angry:  but he may know where some more are he said he would let me know its some ******* farmer dude I work with so we'll see
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 8 2006, 08:57 PM~5576780
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Lets see some new pics!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 11 2006, 10:55 AM~5588540
> *Lets see some new pics!
> *


I'll post some tonight of the new stripes on the sides of the frame nothing else new. I'm waiting on the stainless brake line to go across the back of the cross member so i can put the motor in.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I need to see this beautiful work of art in person. :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 11 2006, 12:33 PM~5588948
> *I need to see this beautiful work of art in person. :cheesy:
> *


your welcome anytime Tim just hit me up


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

some pics of my little girl checking out the ride















































and pics of the rest of the stripes by Josh (pinheadred)


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

is he done stripping it now


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 11 2006, 06:31 PM~5590302
> *is he done stripping it now
> *


no he striped it sat morning he is done for now no more till I get the rest of the sheet metal on and decide what to do with the roof


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

Car is looking nice man! I also love the pic of your little girl reping LI. Hopefully I'll have my little girl reping the club when I get back into the game.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 11 2006, 08:32 PM~5590595
> *no he striped it sat morning he is done for now  no more till I get the rest of the sheet metal on and decide what to do with the roof
> *


the roof... :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 12 2006, 04:28 PM~5595635
> *the roof... :0
> *



still not sure if I want to paint it red or just stripe the red :dunno: the two tone look is just not what I'm looking for anymore


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 13 2006, 03:56 AM~5598859
> *still not sure if I want to paint it red or just stripe the red :dunno: the two tone look is just not what I'm looking for anymore
> *


i would get josh to do some of his magic on there :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## czarr (Oct 13, 2004)

nice job


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 13 2006, 06:06 PM~5602230
> *:0
> i would get josh to do some of his magic on there :0
> *



thinking about that just haven't made up my mind that will be one of the last thing I do


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

new pics got the motor sitting in today


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Its looking good man. :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 14 2006, 02:51 PM~5606633
> *new pics got the motor sitting in today
> 
> 
> ...


that looks fu(king good as hell... :0


----------



## All4-'64 (Jun 14, 2006)

Beatiful car, alot of attention to detail went into the re-making of this one.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

NICE!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

THANKS FOR ALL THE ENCOURAGEMENT GUYS IT REALLY DOES KEEP ME GOING


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 15 2006, 04:07 AM~5610395
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE ENCOURAGEMENT GUYS IT REALLY DOES KEEP ME GOING
> *


right back at ya :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

pics of the ford nine inch cut down and ready to install.

I'm trying to get a price from my chromer I really don't want to paint it so this may hold me up on finishing the car


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got the rad support mounted todayhope to be able to start it up by the end of the month


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

what year and model did you get your 9" out of?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Jun 16 2006, 02:06 PM~5618610
> *what year and model did you get your 9" out of?
> *



came out of a seventys ford truck call Brent at PITBULL hydraulics he sells them all the time


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

are u trying to get it out this year


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 17 2006, 02:39 AM~5621699
> *are u trying to get it out this year
> *


no my plan is casper 07 still got alot of chrome and the rest of the hydraulic setup to buy and exaust to get done


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Can I have it when its done?


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 17 2006, 12:24 PM~5622727
> *no my plan is casper 07 still got alot of chrome and the rest of the hydraulic setup to buy and exaust to get done
> *


o i see u might as well chrome the rearend then :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 17 2006, 01:47 PM~5623283
> *o i see u might as well chrome the rearend then :biggrin:
> *



yes I don't think I would be happy with it painted but its going to set back the progress 

sure jro you can have it j/k


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

looking good man


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jun 17 2006, 07:12 PM~5624261
> *looking good man
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

dam looks nice


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Jun 17 2006, 09:19 PM~5624665
> *dam looks nice
> *


 Thanks pretty happy with how its turning out


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 17 2006, 12:24 PM~5622727
> *no my plan is casper 07 still got alot of chrome and the rest of the hydraulic setup to buy and exaust to get done
> *


 no matter what u do its going to look good......


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Starting to come together, looks good Dolle.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 18 2006, 09:04 AM~5626455
> *Starting to come together, looks good Dolle.
> *


thanks curtis you get that interior in yet?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Hard to imagine I am loving this car MORE than I already did....looks great scott.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 19 2006, 07:53 AM~5631101
> *Hard to imagine I am loving this car MORE than I already did....looks great scott.
> *


thanks Sean I can't wait to see yours in person :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Speechless..................


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 19 2006, 02:16 PM~5632770
> *Speechless..................
> *


thanks Tim you need to ride out and see it


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 18 2006, 10:27 AM~5626492
> *thanks curtis you get that interior in yet?
> *


Not yet, Im calling on Russ to maybee help a fellow "bROther" out!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 20 2006, 06:46 AM~5637196
> *Not yet, Im calling on Russ to maybee help a fellow "bROther" out!
> *


  can't wait to see it


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 20 2006, 07:46 AM~5637196
> *Not yet, Im calling on Russ to maybee help a fellow "bROther" out!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:
i guess im the only one that caught that :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 20 2006, 12:10 PM~5638497
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i guess im the only one that caught that  :biggrin:
> *


I caught that too just didn't want to get caught up in the drama


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 20 2006, 07:46 AM~5637196
> *Not yet, Im calling on Russ to maybee help a fellow "bROther" out!
> *


o i see how it is


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 20 2006, 01:44 PM~5638779
> *I caught that too just didn't want to get caught up in the drama
> *


thats a *M*ighty fine idea


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:biggrin: what are you guys talking about?


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

wow, lol, big thangs going on in da ville. i thought ONE club had it on lock over there....

guess i was wrong.

talk about drama, i can jucet imagine,

good luck homies!! :cheesy:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

beautiful car btw dolle, lovin that crossmember!! gonna look great on tha stands!!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Jun 21 2006, 10:16 AM~5644453
> *beautiful car btw dolle, lovin that crossmember!! gonna look great on tha stands!!
> *


thanks I just can't wait to get it finished


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Jun 21 2006, 10:13 AM~5644439
> *wow, lol, big thangs going on in da ville. i thought ONE club had it on lock over there....
> 
> guess i was wrong.
> ...



There is no One club locking things down here...lot of different clubs and solo riders comin out with alot of nice stuff.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 21 2006, 03:30 PM~5646024
> *There is no One club locking things down here...lot of different clubs and solo riders comin out with alot of nice stuff.
> *


yea LI locking it down with our one car 
























j/k uce and individuals coming out strong in 06 in the ville


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 21 2006, 01:30 PM~5646024
> *There is no One club locking things down here...lot of different clubs and solo riders comin out with alot of nice stuff.
> *



:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ratwagonguy (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 22 2006, 04:36 AM~5649027
> *yea LI locking it down with our one car
> j/k uce and individuals coming out strong in 06 in the ville
> *


LI not just low riders any more.We ROD' EM RAT'EM RACE'EM.Any from low riders, corvette's,sport trucks,rat rods even limo blazer.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ratwagonguy_@Jun 22 2006, 06:56 AM~5649225
> *LI not just low riders any more.We ROD' EM RAT'EM RACE'EM.Any from low riders, corvette's,sport trucks,rat rods even limo blazer.
> *


very true I just meant out only lowrider


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I got a after market trans dip stick tube on ebay and the fuker won't fit. I held it up to the stock one and it looks just like it but it won't go in :angry:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 20 2006, 04:25 AM~5637002
> *thanks Tim you need to ride out and see it
> *



Yes I do. When I get a free weekend I will, count on that.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 23 2006, 05:58 PM~5658061
> *Yes I do.  When I get a free weekend I will, count on that.
> *


yeah me to..


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

Tim and cheeks give me a call anytime and ride out should have the fenders on next week


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 24 2006, 03:07 AM~5660353
> * Tim and cheeks give me a call anytime and ride out should have the fenders on next week
> *


pm me your #


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 26 2006, 09:40 PM~5673372
> *pm me your #
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got my zig zags today 











got alittle more of the car put together just waiting on chrome


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Looking better everyday.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 28 2006, 03:36 PM~5683837
> *Looking better everyday.
> *


thanks Tim what's the plans for the new fleetwood?


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 28 2006, 12:52 PM~5682503
> *got my zig zags today
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks Cheeks just chrome, exaust, and hydraulic fittings holding it up now I hope to have it out the first of next year


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

I think I just wet my pants. Looks good!


----------



## 915imperials (Aug 12, 2002)

nice zig zags


----------



## 915imperials (Aug 12, 2002)

but thats a really nice 4 :0


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 29 2006, 04:10 AM~5686947
> *thanks Tim what's the plans for the new fleetwood?
> *



Just drive it. :biggrin: I want to get the Caprice done by next year.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 915imperials_@Jun 29 2006, 09:09 PM~5691483
> *but thats a really nice 4 :0
> *


yeah thanks for the hook up on the zig zags I was going to ask you if you were on here but I guess I know now


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Looks good Dolle! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 30 2006, 06:03 AM~5693206
> *Looks good Dolle! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Curtis I'm pretty happy with it


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pmpjuse_@Jun 29 2006, 05:57 PM~5690513
> *I think I just wet my pants.  Looks good!
> *


you might want to clean that up j/k thanks fot the good words :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 915imperials_@Jun 29 2006, 10:08 PM~5691479
> *nice zig zags
> *


u didnt get no zig zags u aint gettin no drig drag....punk...lol


----------



## 915imperials (Aug 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 30 2006, 03:49 PM~5696092
> *u didnt get no  zig zags u aint  gettin no drig drag....punk...lol
> *


hmmmmmmmmmmmmm......your right i have no zig zags..................................


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 28 2006, 11:52 AM~5682503
> *got my zig zags today
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## way2low (Mar 2, 2003)

thanks for not building another blue impala.


----------



## GhetoVille (Feb 4, 2005)

Do you have a date set on busting her out Scott?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GhetoVille_@Jul 1 2006, 12:14 AM~5697426
> *Do you have a date set on busting her out Scott?
> *


my plan is Carl Casper '07 but there may still be a few things to set me back I don't want to show it till It's complete it should deff be done for indy lowrider


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by way2low_@Jun 30 2006, 09:35 PM~5696798
> *thanks for not building another blue impala.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

Did you use to have an s-10 back in tha day?


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

Like 11 years ago back.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah I had a green S-10 with a peanut butter top it got stollen the cops found it downtown stripped :uh: :angry: :tears:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

shit lookin good dolle :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 4 2006, 12:40 PM~5713919
> *shit  lookin good dolle :thumbsup:
> *


thanks John can't wait to see what you got up your sleeve :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 3 2006, 09:24 PM~5711098
> *Yeah I had a green S-10 with a peanut butter top it got stollen the cops found it downtown stripped :uh:  :angry:  :tears:
> *


damn 11 years ago :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 4 2006, 06:32 PM~5715774
> *damn 11 years ago :0
> *


I think it was ten I showed it at casper '96 I think then it got stolen in march


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

Keep up the good work man. Thats gonna be a damn nice 4.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Jul 4 2006, 11:53 PM~5717140
> *Keep up the good work man. Thats gonna be a damn nice 4.
> *


thanks


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 4 2006, 07:44 PM~5715841
> *I think it was ten I showed it at casper '96 I think then it got stolen in march
> *


damn your old......lol


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 5 2006, 09:09 PM~5721629
> *damn your old......lol
> *


I don't consider myself old just seasoned


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice looking ride homie. I'll check back.


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

I don't call it getting older, I call it getting wiser!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 7 2006, 03:30 AM~5730156
> *Nice looking ride homie. I'll check back.
> *


thanks man you got a nice four there too :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pmpjuse_@Jul 7 2006, 07:17 AM~5730327
> *I don't call it getting older, I call it getting wiser!
> *


----------



## sambrutay (Jul 5, 2006)

dolle, your impala is going to be a hard act to follow.!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sambrutay_@Jul 7 2006, 05:02 PM~5733189
> *  dolle, your impala is going to be a hard act to follow.!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks I just wish it was done it sucks missing all the summer shows


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 8 2006, 03:34 AM~5735445
> *thanks I just wish it was done it sucks missing all the summer shows
> *


i here ya


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

love the poster jasonj made so I tried my own shot not as good though


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

You need my camera.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 10 2006, 02:31 AM~5744805
> *You need my camera.
> *


yeah we need to ride out one day


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 10 2006, 05:23 PM~5748378
> *yeah we need to ride out one day
> *


damn it cheeks you keep saying that just call me and come out


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Yeah!!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 11 2006, 02:34 AM~5751375
> *Yeah!!
> *


get with cheeks he has my number your welcome to come out anytime I'm home so just call first and bring beer :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 11 2006, 12:39 AM~5751397
> *just call first and bring beer :biggrin:
> *


It wouldn't be an LI visit without beer!


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 9 2006, 10:49 PM~5744619
> *love the poster jasonj made so I tried my own shot not as good though
> 
> 
> ...


your build ups looks good man.

i tried to make that poster shot too haha


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 11 2006, 06:02 PM~5755045
> *It wouldn't be an LI visit without beer!
> *


  bud light or blue moon beer please


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

quick question for all you frame offers in here, is it best to mount the body when the motor/trans already in or motor trans after you get the body back on i ask because i will be doing that to mines this winter. any particular reason


bad ass build by the way


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Put the motor tranny in first. Then you can get everything bolted in, get the lines ran, exhaust ran, clean everything back up without the body in the way. Plus it a easier to chip the firewall putting the engine/tranny in.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 13 2006, 07:20 AM~5765462
> *Put the motor tranny in first.  Then you can get everything bolted in, get the lines ran, exhaust ran, clean everything back up without the body in the way.  Plus it a easier to chip the firewall putting the engine/tranny in.
> *


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 13 2006, 08:20 AM~5765462
> *Put the motor tranny in first.  Then you can get everything bolted in, get the lines ran, exhaust ran, clean everything back up without the body in the way.  Plus it a easier to chip the firewall putting the engine/tranny in.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Looking good Dolle. Can't wait to see it done and back at shows..


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jul 19 2006, 03:05 PM~5803723
> *Looking good Dolle. Can't wait to see it done and back at shows..
> *


thanks it may take longer than I was planning found out the wifey is pregnant :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 19 2006, 09:15 PM~5805317
> *thanks it may take longer than I was planning found out the wifey is pregnant  :biggrin:
> *


Wow! I guess the way the car is turning out you got REAL excited. Congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 19 2006, 09:10 PM~5805521
> *Wow! I guess the way the car is turning out you got REAL excited. Congrats. :thumbsup:
> *


yes I did :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Any updates Dolle?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jul 19 2006, 09:56 PM~5805860
> *Any updates Dolle?
> *


got new carpet today so I can start puting in the interior. I started to make the rack in the trunk. I just think thing are going to slow down with the wife being pregnant and all. It will still get done just not as soon now family first then the ride :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

congrats homie :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 20 2006, 09:43 PM~5813121
> *congrats homie  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro we been trying for a few months glad it finally happened :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

good luck with the baby.... Congrats man!!!!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jul 20 2006, 10:22 PM~5813343
> *good luck with the baby.... Congrats man!!!!
> *


thanks its our second so this should be interesting


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

congrats on the new one..impala is lookin good too.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 20 2006, 10:38 PM~5813406
> *congrats on the new one..impala is lookin good too.
> *


thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

made alittle progress on the car today layed out the carpet just need to trim it up and install the rest of the interior. also worked on the pump rack some that shoul all be mocked up within the next week or I'll post new pics soon


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

congrats Scott


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 21 2006, 07:38 AM~5815162
> *congrats Scott
> *


thanks Sean make sure you let me know when the car gets home I want to come see it


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 19 2006, 06:15 PM~5805317
> *thanks it may take longer than I was planning found out the wifey is pregnant  :biggrin:
> *


Way to go Scott now you have to hurry and get it done before the litlle one is here. :cheesy: :cheesy: 






if you wait till she drops you might get excited again and opps here comes another one lol



anyway congates to another LOWER IMPRESSION baby


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 21 2006, 10:06 AM~5815603
> *
> Way to go Scott now you have to hurry and get it  done before the litlle one is here. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> if you wait till she drops you might get excited again and opps here comes another one lol
> ...


thanks John nice to see so much support


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

congrads on the baby!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

Congrats man!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

congrats man..... :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks everybody I'll post some progress pics tonight or tomm.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

new pics


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

another pic of my little girl checking out the interior


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

man thats clean


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 23 2006, 03:27 PM~5827452
> *man thats clean
> *


thanks its coming together nicely


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Boooo... little pics!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 23 2006, 11:47 PM~5829967
> *Boooo... little pics!
> *


you can click on them and make them bigger


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

<a href="http://www.yourpichut.com/public/pview/1420/P7230001.JPG">








</a>
<a href="http://www.yourpichut.com/public/pview/1421/P7230001a.JPG">








</a>
<a href="http://www.yourpichut.com/public/pview/1422/P7230002.JPG">








</a>
<a href="http://www.yourpichut.com/public/pview/1423/P7230003.JPG">








</a>
<a href="http://www.yourpichut.com/public/pview/1424/P7230004.JPG">








</a>


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

try this again :angry:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Boooo to pic hut!! Go to tinypic. Copy and paste the bottom url.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 24 2006, 10:41 AM~5831588
> *Boooo to pic hut!!  Go to tinypic.  Copy and paste the bottom url.
> *


cool I'll try that .Did you ever get that stuff from Eric?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^^Yeah. Thanks for letting me know. I wouldn't have missed it until I installed.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 24 2006, 11:18 AM~5831843
> *^^Yeah.  Thanks for letting me know.  I wouldn't have missed it until I installed.
> *


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

try one more time


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Just Beautiful homie.


----------



## All4-'64 (Jun 14, 2006)

Damn Right, It just keeps gettin better, Keep up the GREAAT work, it pushes the rest of us to finish ours.....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Ahhh, bigger pics! :biggrin: 
Its looking good, coming along real nice. Hey, is this your car on the right before the rebuild? (I know the trunk pic is wrong, thats Anthony Buchanan's trunk... the mag messed up)...


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 24 2006, 11:14 PM~5835528
> *Ahhh, bigger pics!  :biggrin:
> Its looking good, coming along real nice. Hey, is this your car on the right before the rebuild? (I know the trunk pic is wrong, thats Anthony Buchanan's trunk... the mag messed up)...
> 
> ...


Hey there is my old Expedition up top! lol, memories.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 24 2006, 10:14 PM~5835528
> *Ahhh, bigger pics!  :biggrin:
> Its looking good, coming along real nice. Hey, is this your car on the right before the rebuild? (I know the trunk pic is wrong, thats Anthony Buchanan's trunk... the mag messed up)...
> 
> ...



thats it. That wasn't you taken the pics that day was it?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 25 2006, 02:30 AM~5837327
> *thats it.  That wasn't you taken the pics that day was it?
> *


Yea, that was me taking the pics.

I thought it looked familiar... i think i talked to you there about the car and also at the first picnic that Dusty Duvall and a few other people organized through layitlow at Iroquois Park... probably 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 25 2006, 03:56 AM~5837451
> *Yea, that was me taking the pics.
> 
> I thought it looked familiar... i think i talked to you there about the car and also at the first picnic that Dusty Duvall and a few other people organized through layitlow at Iroquois Park... probably 4 or 5 years ago.
> *



that's cool I thought that was you after I saw that picture of you Brent and Josh


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey you see my goofy butt in that pic in blvd!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jul 24 2006, 11:50 PM~5835794
> *Hey there is my old Expedition up top! lol, memories.
> *


yeah i remember that there my lincoln... :0


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jul 24 2006, 11:50 PM~5835794
> *Hey there is my old Expedition up top! lol, memories.
> *


looking good


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I think thats Seans old caddy too


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 26 2006, 04:07 AM~5844078
> *I think thats Seans old caddy too
> *


yeah i think it is.... damn that has alot of memories in it..for all of us


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jul 24 2006, 08:50 PM~5835794
> *Hey there is my old Expedition up top! lol, memories.
> *


isnt that cheeks lincoln too????


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jul 26 2006, 11:31 PM~5849718
> *isnt that cheeks lincoln too????
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got the rack built and the pumps mounted


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

looks good like always. I like the upgrade in the trunk


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 28 2006, 12:38 PM~5859167
> *looks good like always. I like the upgrade in the trunk
> *


besides the frame I think thats the best upgrade I made to the car so far


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 28 2006, 01:39 PM~5859178
> *besides the frame I think thats the best upgrade I made to the car so far
> *


for sure. Now you just neef a few adex's :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

man ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, we aint playin in LOUISVILLE !! .......... NICE WORK


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

looks good dolle, like the way you got the pumps set up


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 28 2006, 01:34 PM~5859146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got the batterys sitting in there just wanted to see what it was going to look like 

still about $1500 away need all my fittings three adexs and check valve plus hardlines


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 29 2006, 03:36 PM~5864625
> *got the batterys sitting in there just wanted to see what it was going to look like
> 
> still about $1500 away need all my fittings three adexs and check valve plus hardlines
> ...


yea all that little shit ends up costing the most. But hey at least the hard stuff isall done and the car will be RIGHT when it comes back out.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I know what your talking about that's all I got left is a shit load of little shit


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 29 2006, 03:46 PM~5864656
> *I know what your talking about that's all I got left is a shit load of little shit
> *


damn that is really looking good...


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks cheeks and everyone else for the props I'm really happy with how it is turning out. It's not perfect but then again this is my first time with a car off the frame. The only thing this car left my garage for was the frame wrap by Brent at PITBULL and the paint jop done by a friend of mine. Other than that I did everything myself and I'm really proud of that. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jul 29 2006, 11:31 PM~5866719
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> *



thanks Curtis picked up some uppers from brent today I'll post some pics tonight


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 29 2006, 11:33 PM~5866510
> *Thanks cheeks and everyone else for the props I'm really happy with how it is turning out. It's not perfect but then again this is my first time with a car off the frame. The only thing this car left my garage for was the frame wrap by Brent at PITBULL and the paint jop done by a friend of mine. Other than that I did everything myself and I'm really proud of that. :biggrin:
> *


EXACTLY. Thats the way to do it. You can really appreciate the finished product when you did it with your own 2 hands.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

pics of the new upper a arms extended inch and a half and moulded smooth




















sorry the pics are so shity camera is acting up


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Pitbull built arms always turn out nice especially chromed.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 30 2006, 08:34 PM~5870404
> *Pitbull built arms always turn out nice especially chromed.
> *



thats the plan of course I still need to get the lowers done


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

well I got the moter to run tonight so thats one thing to mark off the list of things to do. Sounded loud a fuck with no exaust on it :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 30 2006, 10:47 PM~5871024
> *well I got the moter to run tonight so thats one thing to mark off the list of things to do. Sounded loud a fuck with no exaust on it :biggrin:
> *


least it runs :biggrin:


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

Scott the car is looking good as hell I love the rack and set up looks like another bas ass Impala from the ville coming out to go along with Curtis, and josh


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Jul 31 2006, 07:21 PM~5877452
> *Scott the car is looking good as hell I love the rack and set up looks like another bas ass Impala from the ville coming out to go along with Curtis, and josh
> *



Thanks Mike I can't wait for it to be done not real sure when that will be I think I'm close till I start to add up all the little shit :uh:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

She is looking good homie! It will be nice for all of us to get togather one day in the future and ride! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Aug 3 2006, 07:47 AM~5894280
> *She is looking good homie!  It will be nice for all of us to get togather one day in the future and ride! :biggrin:
> *


We gotta make that happen next year at least.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 3 2006, 01:19 PM~5896009
> *We gotta make that happen next year at least.
> *


  for sure


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 9 2006, 10:14 PM~5937511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's some funny shit right thur :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 10 2006, 12:08 PM~5940470
> *that's some funny shit right thur :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: did u post any of them pics


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Aug 15 2006, 08:25 PM~5975593
> *:biggrin: did u post any of them pics
> *


no I haven't had time to mess with it


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 16 2006, 11:59 AM~5979124
> *no I haven't had time to mess with it
> *


all come on :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:around: :around:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

any new pics of your car :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

may try to take some tomm not much happened lately working on the wiring making sure its all safe don't need no fires


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Its tomorrow wheres the pics?????!!!?!?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 5 2006, 03:41 PM~6109270
> *Its tomorrow wheres the pics?????!!!?!?!?!?!  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

in the past month this is all I got done put a radio in and put in the original radio




















and this is the one of the reasons bought a new truck so that kind of cut in to the fund for the impala


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Quit fucking around and finish that shit. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 13 2006, 02:26 PM~6163750
> *Quit fucking around and finish that shit.  :biggrin:
> *


yeah what he said


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

like I said I'm broke with the wife being pregnant and the new truck plus this year is about over. I should have it done by the spring or early summer. That's not too much later than the original goal of carl casper


----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 30 2006, 07:34 PM~5870404
> *Pitbull built arms always turn out nice especially chromed.
> *


yours look pretty good to :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 13 2006, 04:20 PM~6165426
> *like I said I'm broke with the wife being pregnant and the new truck plus this year is about over. I should have it done by the spring or early summer. That's not too much later than the original goal of carl casper
> *


Impala's can drain you dry in a hurry. Build it in your pace bro.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Sep 14 2006, 12:19 AM~6168801
> *yours look pretty good to :biggrin:
> *


those are Pitbull arms :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 14 2006, 06:00 AM~6169647
> *Impala's can drain you dry in a hurry. Build it in your pace bro.
> *


I know what you mean I could cut a few corners and get it out sooner but I would'nt be happy with it


----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 14 2006, 09:33 AM~6170657
> *those are Pitbull arms :biggrin:
> *


i meant tim dog does a good job on arms to


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Sep 14 2006, 05:46 PM~6174806
> *i meant tim dog does a good job on arms to
> *


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got more chrome coming this week should have some pice soon :uh:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Yeah get some pics up!! We've only been waiting for 304967763036874 days.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

good to see you this weekend scott.......you were still drivin a lowrider though......It looked cool as hell......Holla at ya later bro


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 25 2006, 01:46 AM~6238397
> *Yeah get some pics up!! We've only been waiting for 304967763036874 days.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: I'm tryin found out today the wife is having another girl :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Sep 14 2006, 06:46 PM~6174806
> *i meant tim dog does a good job on arms to
> *



I try. 

And congrats on another girl Scott. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 25 2006, 05:25 PM~6242063
> *I try.
> 
> And congrats on another girl Scott.  :biggrin:
> *



thanks Tim :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 27 2006, 11:54 AM~6254897
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn did you trade the 4 for a chopper :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 30 2006, 07:02 PM~6278304
> *Damn did you trade the 4 for a chopper  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: Dude that's funny because I have that same shirt


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 30 2006, 11:04 PM~6279286
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Dude that's funny because I have that same shirt
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 30 2006, 10:07 PM~6279319
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



why does it got to be me though I'm not the only lowrider in Louisville with red hair :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 30 2006, 11:09 PM~6279329
> *why does it got to be me though I'm not the only lowrider in Louisville with red hair :biggrin:
> *


Well when i saw you last weekend you were kinda dressed the same as this guy, then you say you have the same shirt so i wasn;t too far off :biggrin:

Oh and i already posted pics of a red haired guy doing patterns on a roof in one of Josh's topics. I even had him thinking it was himself :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 1 2006, 07:24 AM~6280837
> *Well when i saw you last weekend you were kinda dressed the same as this guy, then you say you have the same shirt so i wasn;t too far off  :biggrin:
> 
> Oh and i already posted pics of a red haired guy doing patterns on a roof in one of Josh's topics. I even had him thinking it was himself  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: well I did have to look twice


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 30 2006, 11:04 PM~6279286
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Dude that's funny because I have that same shirt
> *


damn that does look like u... :0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Heres the one i got for josh
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=251063&st=80


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 1 2006, 09:57 AM~6281159
> *Heres the one i got for josh
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=251063&st=80
> *


is there a web site you get these from like coolredheadeddudes.com :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 1 2006, 02:06 PM~6281753
> *is there a web site you get these from like coolredheadeddudes.com  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Man i just stumble upon them. I cant help but post them. 

But maybe you and josh should make that a web site :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

finally some new pics 
































all I have left to chrome is the upper a-arm the lower a-arms and the rear end housing
my goal is to have it back on the ground by feb before the baby is born


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Good shit Dolle


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 3 2006, 01:32 PM~6296078
> *finally some new pics
> 
> 
> ...


good deal man that shit looks good..i need to get out the and peep your shit...yeah and if u need any help let me know...


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks tim and cheeks you guys are welcomed to come out any time :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

man I been following the buildup since day 1 and its beautiful. I can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Oct 4 2006, 08:26 AM~6302805
> *man I been following the buildup since day 1 and its beautiful. I can't wait to see it finished!!
> *


thanks bro I can't wait to see it finished either


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Chrome looks good Dolle!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUDDHA 64_@Oct 4 2006, 11:35 AM~6304085
> *Chrome looks good Dolle!
> *



Thanks Curtis I don't have too much more chrome to go


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 15 2006, 01:10 PM~6372486
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

2 the damn top :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Fo' Sho', anything new???


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 16 2006, 10:59 PM~6382554
> *Fo' Sho', anything new???
> *


not too much going on saving up some money and waiting on some more chrome to come back









rear trailing arms and pan hard bar mounted 









sway bar and idler arm mounted


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 17 2006, 01:12 PM~6386038
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 17 2006, 08:11 PM~6386023
> *not too much going on saving up some money and waiting on some more chrome to come back
> 
> 
> ...



sure is getting close , gonna have to make a trip out there to see it ..... VERY NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

that would be cool just make sure you bring monte. mauranda would be mad if you didn't bring him :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

OOOOHHH SHIT DOIN IT RIGHT........ :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Beautiful. :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 1 2006, 03:38 PM~6283458
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Man i just stumble upon them. I cant help but post them.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: maybe you should! you seem to find them alot! lol


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

what up dolle never met you before but ive seen you at alot of shows car looks top notch alot of tight ass impala's coming out in the ville take it easy


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by villen92_@Oct 18 2006, 09:27 PM~6397341
> *what up dolle never met you before but ive seen you at alot of shows car looks top notch alot of tight ass impala's coming out in the ville take it easy
> *



cool thanks for the compliments yeah the ville should be reppin hard in 07


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 17 2006, 11:11 AM~6386023
> *not too much going on saving up some money and waiting on some more chrome to come back
> 
> 
> ...



fuckin nice!! i cannot WAIT to see this car in person, it looks great in pics!!!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Oct 23 2006, 01:37 AM~6423462
> *fuckin nice!!  i cannot WAIT to see this car in person, it looks great in pics!!!
> *


thank bro I saw yours southern showdown it was really nice alot of attention to detail


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

thank you man, im hoppin to get my belly painted amongst other things this winter...

would be nice to get some leaf under there too, who did yours?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Looks nice.......your almost there.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Oct 23 2006, 08:55 PM~6428311
> *thank you man, im hoppin to get my belly painted amongst other things this winter...
> 
> would be nice to get some leaf under there too, who did yours?
> *



pinhedred he has the orange 64 called the test on here he is real good pm him he will take care of you


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

COOLASSREDHEADS.COM












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

WUT UP DOLLE :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Nov 15 2006, 01:29 PM~6573984
> *WUT UP DOLLE  :biggrin:
> *


sup Bob heading out to Lexington right now to talk to my tattoo guy. what you up to?


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

sweet ass build up............... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Looking good my Red headed brother!!  we riding this summer?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 16 2006, 10:34 PM~6585048
> *Looking good my Red headed brother!!   we riding this summer?
> *


I hope


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Nov 16 2006, 08:09 PM~6584113
> *sweet ass build up............... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks I'm trying


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I had someone in the paint and body forum photoshop the roof to be red he didn't do that good of a job but I think I like it. what does everyone else think?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i like it and i love fat whites


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Looks good. C'mon man just do it. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 18 2006, 10:50 AM~6593840
> *Looks good.  C'mon man just do it.  :biggrin:
> *


yeah what he said.....


----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

red roof + patterns :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 18 2006, 03:15 AM~6593423
> *I had someone in the paint and body forum photoshop the roof to be red he didn't do that good of a job but I think I like it. what does everyone else think?
> 
> 
> ...


looks good  I forgot Bob striped your shit :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 18 2006, 09:16 AM~6593778
> *i like it and i love fat whites
> *


thanks everyone I think I made up my mind to paint the roof and Russ the fat whites are already sold


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

tell pinheadred to do it you know he will take care of you.....you all are practically brothers.......LOL....and why did you get rid of the fat whites? just curious?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 18 2006, 12:12 PM~6594276
> *tell pinheadred to do it you know he will take  care of you.....you all are practically brothers.......LOL....and why did you get rid of the fat whites? just curious?
> *


I do plan on getting Josh to do the roof but right now I just want to get it back on the road It won't cost me much just to paint the roof for now. I was just tired of the fat whites I sold the rims and tires to a kid down the street from me I want the car to look different whan it comes back out. I don't want people to look at it and say wow he just painted the belly


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I LOVE the red roof!!!! damn that looks good!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I liked the fat whitewalls. 

The roof looks good red, but no matter what the car is going to look good anyways. It always has. :thumbsup:

Also...someone throw that chick a cheese burger!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

JRO photoshop that top pic for me and make the top red please


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I would if I still had Photoshop.  I'll try and get one sometime this week.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

i like the car either way, and this is the old version?

damn the new version is gonna knock muthafuckers sox OFF!!

oh yea, can someone please throw that chick a cheeseburger??


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Who ever the owner of this car is just wanted to say nice job.. That car is fucking beautiful.. Leave the top white, I dont like it red add some patterns in the roof if you must but if it were mine I would leave it alone cuz your killin em with that car homie...


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO+Nov 18 2006, 08:52 PM~6596198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad Im not alone on that. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Nov 19 2006, 04:50 AM~6597821
> *Who ever the owner of this car is just wanted to say nice job.. That car is fucking beautiful.. Leave the top white, I dont like it red add some patterns in the roof if you must but if it were mine I would leave it alone cuz your killin em with that car homie...
> *


thank for the compliments homie i just want the car to look different when I bring it back out


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

thats right , DOIN THE DAMN THANG , LIKE THE DAMN THING SUPPOSED TO BE DONE :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 20 2006, 02:28 AM~6602712
> *thats right , DOIN THE DAMN THANG , LIKE THE DAMN THING SUPPOSED TO BE DONE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 18 2006, 09:16 AM~6593778
> *i like it and i love fat whites
> *


Thank you, amen! I roll nothing but remington widewhites, i have been collecting sets! They are gangsta! :biggrin: 

Dolle I like the roof being red as well!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 20 2006, 12:54 PM~6604187
> *Thank you, amen! I roll nothing but remington widewhites, i have been collecting sets! They are gangsta!  :biggrin:
> 
> Dolle I like the roof being red as well!
> *


yeah I think I made up my mide for sure red for now and later I will have Pinheadred put some patterns on it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 20 2006, 12:59 PM~6604208
> *yeah I think I made up my mide for sure red for now and later I will  have Pinheadred put some patterns on it
> *


I think it would be the shit , not to say your ride isnt tha shit! 
Its king shit! 
Looks great either or!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 20 2006, 01:08 PM~6604256
> *I think it would be the shit , not to say your ride isnt tha shit!
> Its king shit!
> Looks great either or!
> *


thanks Homie but there is alot of nice cars already out and about to bust out in the ville so I really need to step up my game


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 20 2006, 01:16 PM~6604290
> *thanks Homie but there is alot of nice cars already out and about to bust out in the ville so I really need to step up my game
> *


I need to get on the ball my self! Mines looking to be a 2 to 3 year project!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 20 2006, 01:20 PM~6604308
> *I need to get on the ball my self! Mines looking to be a 2 to 3 year project!
> *


I hear ya man mine won't be done till the fall at the earliest. The wifey is pregnant so that will slow things done for the summer but it will be worth it when its done.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 15 2006, 02:31 PM~6573997
> *sup Bob heading out to Lexington right now to talk to my tattoo guy. what you up to?
> *


WHAT KIND OF TAT DID YOU GET IF IDONT TALK TO YOU HAVE A GOOD THANKSGIVING :wave:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 18 2006, 04:15 AM~6593423
> *I had someone in the paint and body forum photoshop the roof to be red he didn't do that good of a job but I think I like it. what does everyone else think?
> 
> 
> ...


if your keeping your interior red paint the roof silver with some patterns later on but if your changing it to whiite keep it white I thinsilver will bring out the leaf on the frame


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

here is another photoshop a friend of mine did I know he needs to practice


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Nov 22 2006, 06:10 PM~6619590
> *WHAT KIND OF TAT DID YOU GET IF IDONT TALK TO YOU HAVE A GOOD THANKSGIVING :wave:
> *


haven't got it yet just went down to talk over some ideas and make a apointment for dec to get some more work done I want to try and get atleast one of my arms finished real soon


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Nov 23 2006, 02:04 AM~6622180
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks we all need to ride together when all our cars are done.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 23 2006, 02:09 AM~6622211
> *thanks we all need to ride together when all our cars are done.
> *


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 23 2006, 02:01 AM~6622163
> *here is another photoshop a friend of mine did I know he needs to practice
> 
> 
> ...


Um.....NO!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 23 2006, 04:04 AM~6622819
> *Um.....NO!
> *


no to what the red top or the wheels or just the photo shop


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm not digging the wheels. The top red is the shit though I think!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 23 2006, 11:00 AM~6623440
> *no to what the red top or the wheels or just the photo shop
> *


Im going to see if I can get photoshop this weekend and Ill do your car. 

No to the red wheels really. Looks horrible. But I love all chrome.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 23 2006, 11:54 AM~6623713
> *Im going to see if I can get photoshop this weekend and Ill do your car.
> 
> No to the red wheels really. Looks horrible. But I love all chrome.
> *


what about just red spokes??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i would keep the top overall white, but have someone laydown some patterns on it would look sick.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 23 2006, 01:20 PM~6623869
> *what about just red spokes??
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Nov 23 2006, 12:20 PM~6623869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 23 2006, 08:11 PM~6625929
> *
> *


i hear ya JRO I have said it a million times I want the car to look different when I bring it back out. I don't want people to look at it and say wow he painted the belly and did a frame big deal


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I started on them. :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

yes he has i saw them for myself yesterday....


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 23 2006, 12:20 PM~6623869
> *what about just red spokes??
> *



I'd go all red center. I love chrome barrels, and the solid red inside would look awesome with your car.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 29 2006, 10:33 AM~6658711
> *I'd go all red center.  I love chrome barrels, and the solid red inside would look awesome with your car.
> *


yeah thinking about something like that the red dish is out thoughI don't like what it looks like either


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 28 2006, 05:11 PM~6653843
> *I started on them.  :cheesy:
> *


cool timmay you still got another 9 and a half months to finish them j/k


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 23 2006, 06:39 PM~6626070
> *i hear ya JRO I have said it a million times I want the car to look different when I bring it back out. I don't want people to look at it and say wow he painted the belly and did a frame big deal
> *



unless them same people has done a belly and frame themselves -FUCK EM-
and what they think... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

> *what about just red spokes?? *


i agree dolle, get the spokes the same color as your paint, maybe have josh lay a couple stripes on the barrels to match. gold nipples and k/o's would look tight as fuck too if you like a little gold. i like the color matched top...how about some skirts? :cheesy:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 23 2006, 09:39 PM~6626070
> *i hear ya JRO I have said it a million times I want the car to look different when I bring it back out. I don't want people to look at it and say wow he painted the belly and did a frame big deal
> *



UM.... HEY THERE DOLLE THATS A HUGE DEAL ..... MANY POINTS :thumbsup: YOUR GONNA HAVE A BADASS RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Well red spokes would be nice. Either way Im sure its going to look good.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Nov 29 2006, 05:04 PM~6661222
> *unless them same people has done a belly and frame themselves -FUCK EM-
> and what they think... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


I know what you mean I guess its more for me I'm just tired of it looking the same so its time for some change


----------



## janson (Jan 11, 2006)

hears one with red top and spokes


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks homie I love it with the red spokes and red top :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

just blew it up alittle to see it better


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 30 2006, 02:13 AM~6665001
> *I know what you mean I guess its more for me I'm just tired of it looking the same so its time for some change
> *



i feel ya there, hell get the homie pinheadred to lay ya out some shit, or bring over here to keenan n jessie tehyll lay ya shit out!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Nov 30 2006, 04:42 AM~6665056
> *i feel ya there, hell get the homie pinheadred to lay ya out some shit, or bring over here to keenan n jessie tehyll lay ya shit out!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah pinheadred is for sure going to put something on the top but I'm just going to paint it and role it like that for awhile


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

juss tha top or the whole car?

man oyu cant go to paintin the whole car....


----------



## janson (Jan 11, 2006)

no probblem man i like it all red too


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Nov 30 2006, 04:49 AM~6665065
> *juss tha top or the whole car?
> 
> man oyu cant go to paintin the whole car....
> *


just the top the rest of the paint still looks good


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

whats up :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 30 2006, 10:02 PM~6670379
> *whats up :biggrin:
> *


sup Cheeks


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 30 2006, 10:26 AM~6666562
> *just  the top the rest of the paint still looks good
> *



top dont look good? or just tired of it??

i read earlier that you wanted to bust out a different look. i think jessie n keenan been tryin that water pattern shit, sumthin a lil different round here, keep them in mind...

this kinda shit


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> top dont look good? or just tired of it??
> 
> i read earlier that you wanted to bust out a different look. i think jessie n keenan been tryin that water pattern shit, sumthin a lil different round here, keep them in mind...
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thought this was acool pic so here it is 









just waiting on the uppers to come back from chrome and the lowers from timdog then I will send them and the rear end out to chrome


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

you need a moonroof in your life. That would surely give the top a different look. :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Dec 3 2006, 11:11 PM~6687786
> *you need a moonroof in your life.  That would surely give the top a different look. :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno: maybe I need to think about it how much you want for it anyways?


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 3 2006, 09:13 PM~6687804
> *:dunno: maybe I need to think about it how much you want for it anyways?
> *


300, and ill drive it to your house.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Please dont cut the roof.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 6 2006, 02:26 AM~6704284
> *Please dont cut the roof.
> *


don't plan to cut it just a thought I think the thought passed :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

A 44" won't fit in a 64 anyways. It won't open all the way. A 42" will work though.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

DONT CUT YOUR ROOF!!!!!!!!!











Less room for me to work! :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 6 2006, 06:38 PM~6708890
> *DONT CUT YOUR ROOF!!!!!!!!!
> Less room for me to work! :biggrin:
> *


Hes right leave the sunroofs for g-bodies.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 6 2006, 06:38 PM~6708890
> *DONT CUT YOUR ROOF!!!!!!!!!
> Less room for me to work! :biggrin:
> *


I'm for sure not going to cut the roof I think I would regret it and I want to make sure you got plentty of room to work :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Got them just about welded up. MAYBE they will be done tomorrow. :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 7 2006, 06:00 PM~6716336
> *Got them just about welded up.  MAYBE they will be done tomorrow.  :0
> *


cool post some pics when you get them done.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 8 2006, 05:34 AM~6720902
> *cool post some pics when you get them done.
> *



If my camera will work.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Here you go. :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

WOW Tim those look great :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

they are done just have to grind my ass off now. :thumbsdown:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 8 2006, 10:50 AM~6721921
> *Here you go.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good tim!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

finished. :cheesy:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

cool Tim I'll try and pick them up sun let me know if you will be home


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

arms look great thanks again TIMDOG :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 9 2006, 08:16 PM~6731106
> *arms look great thanks again TIMDOG :biggrin:
> *



No problem glad you are happy.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

found this old pic it was taken a few days after I bought the car. I wish I would have taken oe with the hubcaps on but oh well


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 8 2006, 06:18 PM~6724359
> *finished.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good tim


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 6 2006, 06:43 PM~6708952
> *Hes right leave the sunroofs for g-bodies.
> *


or CAddies! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I got some 72 spoke daytons today I only paid $35 for them but they are curbed and rusty on the inside of the dish oh well I am just going to use them to roll the car around until it is done.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

here is some pics of the wheels I paid $35 for




















and I cleaned this one up alittle


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Did you use acid? Im sure they look nice after a good cleaning. Looks like that one cleaned up pretty good.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 17 2006, 12:12 AM~6773139
> *Did you use acid? Im sure they look nice after a good cleaning. Looks like that one cleaned up pretty good.
> *


the one cleaned up alright but it still has some pitting on the rim and that was the best one all the rest are curbed. I did't relize they were real daytons till I got home and counted the spokes and took off one of the knock offs. I thought about trying to get them redone but I don't know if it will be worth it.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

more chrome





































just need to get the lowers chromed and the rear end housing and I'm done with the chroming for a little while


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn thats fast on the chrome :0 How much do they charge per arm?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 19 2006, 12:51 PM~6785468
> *Damn thats fast on the chrome  :0  How much do they charge per arm?
> *


x2


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 17 2006, 01:00 AM~6773075
> *here is some pics of the wheels I paid $35 for
> 
> 
> ...




YOU SUCK!!!!!!! I LOVE 72 SPOKES :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 19 2006, 12:51 PM~6785468
> *Damn thats fast on the chrome  :0  How much do they charge per arm?
> *


he charged me $90 for each arm that was him polishing them


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

damn , those uppers are sweet ! :biggrin: .......
i need to hook up with that chromer , awesome job , they look wet ....


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 20 2006, 04:20 AM~6789960
> *he charged me $90 for each arm that was him polishing them
> *


thats a good price. I will probably polish my own so it will be even better. I will have to give them a try on my next ride.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 20 2006, 09:37 AM~6790397
> *thats a good price. I will probably polish my own so it will be even better. I will have to give them a try on my next ride.
> *


  for sure he's a real cool dude always helpful when you call


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 20 2006, 09:10 AM~6790321
> *damn , those uppers are sweet ! :biggrin: .......
> i need to hook up with that chromer , awesome job , they look wet ....
> *


Hey Dolle that price sounds real good can you hook me up when im ready?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 20 2006, 01:21 PM~6791558
> *Hey Dolle that price sounds real good can you hook me up when im ready?
> *


I'll do my best that really wasn't a hook up price but I will send you in the right direction


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 20 2006, 01:28 PM~6791601
> *I'll do my best that really wasn't a hook up price but I will send you in the right direction
> *


WELL THAT PRICE SOUNDS GOOD TO ME! I JUST NEED TO REDO MY UPPERS AND LOWERS FRONT AND BACK AND IM GOOD!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 20 2006, 01:30 PM~6791611
> *WELL THAT PRICE SOUNDS GOOD TO ME! I JUST NEED TO REDO MY UPPERS AND LOWERS FRONT AND BACK AND IM GOOD!
> *


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 19 2006, 10:08 AM~6785278
> *more chrome
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK GOOD I GOT SOME TOO. I SOLD MY OLD SCHOOL'S LOL :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

is the chromer on st. josephs street in IN?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Dec 21 2006, 04:02 AM~6796025
> *is the chromer on st. josephs street in IN?
> *


yeah pretty sure thats them good people up there


----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 21 2006, 03:27 AM~6796080
> *yeah pretty sure thats them good people up there
> *


yeah they are bout 15 mins away. they are real cool


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Dec 21 2006, 12:34 PM~6797429
> *yeah they are bout 15 mins away. they are real cool
> *


I've never driven up there I always shipped. How far are you from louisville? I need to drive my rearend housing up there.


----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

90 mins. maybe?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Dec 22 2006, 02:08 AM~6802232
> *90 mins. maybe?
> *


  I should be heading up there in jan then


----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 22 2006, 03:10 AM~6802640
> * I should be heading up there in jan then
> *


holla atcha boy, maybe we can hook up for some crispy cremes and a latte? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Dec 22 2006, 11:05 AM~6803510
> *holla atcha boy, maybe we can hook up for some crispy cremes and a latte? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hey i have those caddy parts out and handy if you still want them, i keep forgetting to pm you.


----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

yeah, i forgot what i asked ya for but pm me and ill still take em


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYBODY WHO CHECKS OUT MY PROGRESS :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

MERRY X-MASS TO EVERYONE FROM BEAN AND THE GUYS IN DRASTIC C.C 

beautiful car........!!!!!!!!!!!

2007...???? :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS BRO.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

ttt for me :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

we need pics...lol


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Dec 30 2006, 03:48 AM~6861060
> *we need pics...lol
> *


I'm getting all the bushings pressed in tues so I'll post some pics when I get the uppers on. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 30 2006, 09:54 AM~6861579
> *I'm getting all the bushings pressed in tues so I'll post some pics when I get the uppers on.  :biggrin:
> *


cool.....yeah i need to ride out...i know ive been saying that forever...


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Dec 30 2006, 11:25 AM~6862001
> *cool.....yeah i need to ride out...i know ive been saying that forever...
> *


call jro maybe you guys could ride out sun or monday. you still got my number?


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

happy new year


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 1 2007, 10:45 AM~6874748
> *happy new year
> *


same to ya homie :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got all my bushing pressed in today


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 10 2006, 10:29 PM~6738694
> *found this old pic it was taken a few days after I bought the car. I wish I would have taken oe with the hubcaps on but oh well
> 
> 
> ...


wow that looks nice :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Jan 2 2007, 02:26 PM~6882744
> *wow that looks nice :0
> *


yeah thats a pretty old pic there is alot of updates being done :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I cannot wait to see your car


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 20 2006, 02:20 AM~6789960
> *he charged me $90 for each arm that was him polishing them
> *


Wow that is a good price. Can you PM me a number and a contact name. I am still up in the air about chrome. Does he give volume discounts?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 2 2007, 10:39 PM~6886969
> *Wow that is a good price. Can you PM me a number and a contact name. I am still up in the air about chrome. Does he give volume discounts?
> *


the number is in my signature not sure about volume discounts he always makes it sound like he is hooking me up for being a return customer but you know how that goes but they are real good people to deal with


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 16 2006, 10:00 PM~6773075
> *here is some pics of the wheels I paid $35 for
> 
> 
> ...




Car is looking real good man, Real good .......................


You wanna sell the rims ?? I need some to fit my Roadmaster.......... I have an Adex or some 64 parts i could trade you ......... I have an extra driveshaft , 8'' slip on it , new u-joints , & Polyurethane carrier .......

Never know - Just thought i would throw it out there


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 3 2007, 09:16 PM~6895568
> *Car is looking real good man, Real good .......................
> You wanna sell the rims ?? I need some to fit my Roadmaster.......... I have an Adex or some 64 parts i could trade you ......... I have an extra driveshaft , 8'' slip on it , new u-joints , & Polyurethane carrier .......
> 
> ...


I sent you a pm


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 18 2006, 07:49 PM~6596380
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dolle could you please get me the paint code from your painter.. I know the name but need the exact code. I want that color.. Thanks


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I should have them done today. I will let you know.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD DOLLE!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jan 4 2007, 06:17 AM~6899258
> *Dolle could you please get me the paint code from your painter.. I know the name but need the exact code. I want that color.. Thanks
> *


it is a 1996 ford paint code FA is the exact code


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 4 2007, 10:14 AM~6900646
> *it is a 1996 ford paint code FA is the exact code
> *



Thank you.. Sorry to copy you but that color is the shit.. Thanks Bro.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jan 4 2007, 01:18 PM~6901100
> *Thank you.. Sorry to copy you but that color is the shit..   Thanks Bro.
> *


copycat! wahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Atleast hes not wanting silver, green, and a purple marble.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

cleaned the fuck out of two of my $35 rims don't look too bad I may roll them if I get the car on the road by the fall


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

just found this post.. thats one damn nice ride man.. keep up the good work. and i like the wheels too.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

ttt for the homie... :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

WOW , LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 10 2007, 09:49 AM~6950517
> *WOW , LOOKING GOOD
> *


thanks Brent hows the60 coming?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 6 2007, 08:32 PM~6920159
> *cleaned the fuck out of two of my $35 rims don't look too bad I may roll them if I get the car on the road by the fall
> 
> 
> ...


good job now clean the black and white walls


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jan 10 2007, 12:33 PM~6951581
> *good job now clean the black and white walls
> *


I'm going to get new tires those are in pretty bad shape


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 10 2007, 07:05 PM~6951422
> *thanks Brent hows the60 coming?
> *


 we'll be seeing airplanes in 07


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 10 2007, 07:48 PM~6954495
> *we'll be seeing airplanes in 07
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

I love some airplanes. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 11 2007, 04:05 AM~6955663
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> I love some airplanes.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 10 2007, 07:48 PM~6954495
> *we'll be seeing airplanes in 07
> *


i wanna fly :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 10 2007, 10:36 PM~6956351
> *i wanna fly :0
> *


I wana fly too :0


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

LOUISVILLE , FLYING HIGH IN 07 ...


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 11 2007, 08:35 AM~6958934
> *LOUISVILLE , FLYING HIGH IN 07 ...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got brave and striped my gas tank this is just the white after it dries I will go over it with some red.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

looks good bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jan 30 2007, 01:54 PM~7128570
> *looks good bro!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Sean looking forward to finally seeing you car


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

What is up with the Red hair guys being able to pinstripe? :dunno: Looks really good.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 30 2007, 02:43 PM~7128978
> *What is up with the Red hair guys being able to pinstripe?  :dunno:  Looks really good.
> *


thanks Tim I am no where near Josh's skills but I'm learning


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

looks good bro  ~JO$H~


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 30 2007, 10:46 AM~7128506
> *got brave and striped my gas tank this is just the white after it dries I will go over it with some red.
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice bro, keep up the good work! I'll be keeping an eye on this build  :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 30 2007, 02:58 PM~7129127
> *thanks Tim I am no where near Josh's skills but I'm learning
> *


Just make sure you guys cut your hair the same for casper :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

been at the hospital for the last two days the wifey had the baby. A little girl 6 lbs10 oz I'll post some pics of her soon


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Congrats man! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 1 2007, 09:06 PM~7151768
> *Congrats man!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks JRO


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 1 2007, 11:15 PM~7152682
> *Thanks JRO
> *


congrats bro..and the strpping looks damn good...


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 1 2007, 06:41 PM~7151457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COOL :thumbsup: I got 2 gril's and thay are my love and my life in being part of this world ......


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks Cheeks and Dave I know what you meen Dave they make my world go around


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Beautiful little girl. Congrats Dolle.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

congrats


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

she is a cutie. congratulations!!!!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks everybody we are home and getting settled in now :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 2 2007, 08:13 AM~7155503
> *Thanks Cheeks and Dave I know what you meen Dave they make my world go around
> *


the best thing in the world....wouldnt trade it for nothing


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 2 2007, 06:39 PM~7159218
> *Thanks everybody we are home and getting settled in now :biggrin:
> *




now get back to work on the six fo !!!!!! :biggrin: congrats


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Feb 5 2007, 11:42 AM~7178465
> *now get back to work on the six fo !!!!!!  :biggrin:  congrats
> *


not much progress sending out the lowers to chrome this week


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 5 2007, 03:48 PM~7179916
> *not much progress sending out the lowers to chrome this week
> *


 :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got the red stripes on the tank kind of hard to see in the pic but I'm pretty happy with it


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 6 2007, 07:00 PM~7191553
> *got the red stripes on the tank kind of hard to see in the pic but I'm pretty happy with it
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice dolle.....ill call ya tomorrow bro.....


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

congrats bro! also the striping looks damn good! ~JO$H~


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 6 2007, 06:00 PM~7191553
> *got the red stripes on the tank kind of hard to see in the pic but I'm pretty happy with it
> 
> 
> ...


u stripped the wrong side!!!









:biggrin: j/k


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Feb 6 2007, 10:57 PM~7194594
> *u stripped the wrong side!!!
> :biggrin: j/k
> *


you had me thinking about it for a second :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 6 2007, 06:00 PM~7191553
> *got the red stripes on the tank kind of hard to see in the pic but I'm pretty happy with it
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BRO... IM FIXIN TO DYE MY HAIR RED WITH SOME KOOLAID FOR CRYIING OUT LOUD SO I CANT STRIPE, LOOKS BAD ASS :biggrin:  


Congrats on your new love homie!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks bro I don'y have the skill Josh has but I'm trying :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

TTT with pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks jro those are some bad ass pics :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

WOW! :0


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

nice pics...... :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 9 2007, 11:16 AM~7217353
> *thanks jro those are some bad ass pics :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 9 2007, 06:24 PM~7220553
> *nice pics...... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks cheeks give me a call if you need any help figureing out the display


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 9 2007, 09:13 PM~7221338
> *Thanks cheeks give me a call if you need any help figureing out the display
> *


cool man sure will......and thanks for your help


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 9 2007, 03:48 AM~7216509
> *TTT with pics.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

CLEAN ASS CAR BRO!!!! i have always loved that color for some reason.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

scott check out my website ,,,, in the trunk section .....^^^ cool pics^^^

congratulations on the beautiful little girl


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i really dont think it gets any better than that.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 10 2007, 06:22 AM~7224583
> *scott check out my website ,,,, in the trunk section .....^^^ cool pics^^^
> 
> congratulations on the beautiful little girl
> *


Thanks for putting it up on your site hopefully you can put some updated pics up there soon


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

LOOKING NICE!!! LETS PEEP THAT ENGINE BAY.


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 31 2005, 11:15 PM~4108245
> *some before pics.
> *


 nice work


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

car looks awsome... great job...


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Jul 31 2006, 05:21 PM~5877452
> *Scott the car is looking good as hell I love the rack and set up looks like another bas ass Impala from the ville coming out to go along with Curtis, and josh
> *


 :biggrin: And now DAVE LOL This was a old Quote we will put it down in the Ville.


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 9 2007, 09:48 AM~7216509
> *TTT with pics.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice paint


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Feb 13 2007, 12:06 PM~7247959
> *nice paint
> *


thanks


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 13 2007, 09:27 PM~7252504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

nice work homie


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 13 2007, 07:52 PM~7248787
> *thanks
> *


have you more pic on your frame??????


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Feb 15 2007, 01:18 AM~7265683
> *have you more pic on your frame??????
> *


I went back about a year or so in my topic so just clik on this link
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=214971&st=240


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 31 2005, 08:05 PM~4106933
> *Here they are homie.      Only 2 of the pics would work.
> *


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 10 2007, 06:22 AM~7224583
> *scott check out my website ,,,, in the trunk section .....^^^ cool pics^^^
> 
> congratulations on the beautiful little girl
> *


awsome website Brent...I didn't know it looked that good. I love that movie...I WAS THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got some new knockoff today from homeboyz I'm going to do my best to run these 72 spoke daytons


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 26 2007, 08:50 PM~7355231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

I love 72 spoke D's,,I remember when nobody wanted them, only the 88's and 100's.


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Feb 27 2007, 06:07 PM~7366381
> *I love 72 spoke D's,,I remember when nobody wanted them, only the 88's and 100's.
> *


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Feb 27 2007, 07:07 PM~7366381
> *I love 72 spoke D's,,I remember when nobody wanted them, only the 88's and 100's.
> *


yeah they have a different look that I like alot plus I only paid $35 for the set


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

wtf 35$ for a set daytons


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 28 2007, 07:39 AM~7370972
> *wtf 35$ for a set daytons
> *


yeah $35 they have a little curb damage and some rust I think I got all the rust off so I may still try and roll them :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 28 2007, 11:27 AM~7373475
> *yeah $35 they have a little curb damage and some rust I think I got all the rust off so I may still try and roll them  :biggrin:
> *


since you only paid $35 for the rims I'd send them to Dayton to have them fixed re trued new dishes and what not then you would have a brand new set of Daytons for half the price


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 28 2007, 04:41 PM~7374344
> *since you only paid $35 for the rims I'd send them to Dayton to have them fixed re trued new dishes and what not then you would have a brand new set of Daytons for half the price
> *


I thought of that so I called Dayton and they said it would be cheaper to buy new wheels


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 1 2007, 10:20 AM~7381872
> *I thought of that so I called Dayton and they said it would be cheaper to buy new wheels
> *


really that sucks :angry:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 28 2007, 02:13 AM~7370763
> *yeah they have a different look that I like alot plus I only paid $35 for the set
> *


cant beat the price,,I wish I had my triple golds back :angry: :angry:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

i got some 72 spokes too ,,, ridin on the big Z's ,,old school :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 3 2007, 10:28 AM~7396168
> *i got some 72 spokes too ,,, ridin on the big Z's ,,old school :biggrin:
> *


sweet they going on the 60?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

any new progress dolle? i cant wait to see this car back together :cheesy: ~JO$H~


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Mar 3 2007, 12:00 PM~7396471
> *any new progress dolle? i cant wait to see this car back together  :cheesy:  ~JO$H~
> *


no major progress the lower a-arms are at the chromer when they are done I will drive up and pick them up and drop off the rear end after that its just exaust and hydraulics and alittle brake work and its done


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

yes sir ,,, wish i could have gotten them for 35 bucks , some people have all the luck :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 3 2007, 07:07 PM~7398528
> *no major progress the lower a-arms are at the chromer when they are done I will drive up and pick them up and drop off the rear end after that its just exaust and hydraulics and alittle brake work and its done
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 4 2007, 06:41 PM~7405152
> *yes sir ,,, wish i could have gotten them for 35 bucks , some people have all the luck :biggrin:
> *


you would be real pissed if I told you I got them from my buddy Matt with the black 62 he told me he was going to try and trade you a manual steering link for them thats when I told him I would give him $35 for them :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 4 2007, 06:18 PM~7405792
> *you would be real pissed if I told you I got them from my buddy Matt with the black 62 he told me he was going to try and trade you a manual steering link for them thats when I told him I would give him $35 for them :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Mar 5 2007, 12:24 AM~7407633
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 5 2007, 01:04 AM~7407996
> *x2 :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

lol ,,,,,,,,,,, does he need the link still ?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 5 2007, 02:22 PM~7410946
> *lol ,,,,,,,,,,, does he need the link still ?
> *


pretty sure he does try and give him a good deal on it I really want to see his car back on the road before 2030


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

going next sat to pick up my lower arms and drop off the rear end :biggrin: so I hope it will be done by this summer or early fall to hit some end of the year shows


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

hey thanks for stoping by and picking that stuff up...


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 18 2007, 10:08 PM~7503325
> *hey thanks for stoping by and picking that stuff up...
> *


no problem nice shirt :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 18 2007, 11:23 PM~7503475
> *no problem nice shirt :biggrin:
> *


awwwwww u fucker..... :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 18 2007, 10:43 PM~7503672
> *awwwwww u fucker..... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Super clean :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Mar 23 2007, 08:55 AM~7535628
> *Super clean :biggrin:
> *


thanks it shouldn't be too much longer and it will be on the road


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

PICS


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 23 2007, 09:48 PM~7539739
> *PICS
> *


I'll have pics tonight or tomm.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 24 2007, 07:31 AM~7541793
> *I'll have pics tonight or tomm.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

some new pics the rear end is all that is left and it is now at the chromer should have it back in about 4-5 weeks


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

nice


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

well after getting the bushings in the lower a-arms I had to put the spindals on (they still need painting) so I could get it on the ground to see what it was going to look like I LIKE IT ALOT


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Is the spring supose to be angled like that??


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 25 2007, 11:06 PM~7550468
> *Is the spring supose to be angled like that??
> *


yes but the spring pocket needs to be painted better


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 24 2007, 07:33 PM~7544879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

it looks pissed :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 26 2007, 02:26 AM~7551492
> *it looks pissed :biggrin:
> *


like a pissed off pitbull?


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 26 2007, 04:31 AM~7550255
> *well after getting the bushings in the lower a-arms I had to put the spindals on (they still need painting) so I could get it on the ground to see what it was going to look like I LIKE IT ALOT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

man she looks mean as hell :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks everybody I'm really happy to see it on the ground even if its only temporary.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

looks real nice dolle


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Man looks like you need a front end alignment..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

looks fucking great man.....


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

lookin real good homie


----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)

Fuk n sik ass ride ,homie


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Mar 26 2007, 08:42 PM~7556897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I need to take it in soon so I don't wear out tires :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thank for all the compliments everybody


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good bro, who needs candy?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 27 2007, 09:39 AM~7560973
> *looking good bro, who needs candy?
> *


no doubt, that toreador red is a beatiful color!! although some of the varients for it are a tri-coat.

I think i might paint my deuce solid red now instead of candy, do you think i'm crazy?? or stupid?? :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 27 2007, 09:43 PM~7565539
> *no doubt, that toreador red is a beatiful color!! although some of the varients for it are a tri-coat.
> 
> I think i might paint my deuce solid red now instead of candy, do you think i'm crazy?? or stupid?? :biggrin:
> *


isn't the belly painted candy?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

:0 bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 28 2007, 01:11 AM~7567193
> *isn't the belly painted candy?
> *


yeah it is, but i'm gonna sand it down a go with fire engine red now instead.................I just cant resist this urge i have for the wettest solid red ever, its gonna be the definition of clean. :biggrin: 

your car is looking badass bro!! i can hardly wait to be at that stage with my car, looks like you'll be rollin this summer!! i still hope to have my car at least running for summer, even with all the mind changes.  

Oh and the pitbull look is off the chain!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Mar 28 2007, 04:26 PM~7570803
> *:0  bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks yours is looking good too :biggrin:


----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)

That chevy looks clean as fuk, keep it coming homie. cant wait 2 c it finished :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreammaker65_@Mar 29 2007, 05:01 PM~7578944
> *That chevy looks clean as fuk, keep it coming homie. cant wait 2 c it finished :biggrin:
> *


thanks I hope it will be done before the end of the summer


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Are you going to be BANGIN HARD with this thing or just scaring people?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 30 2007, 02:42 PM~7585561
> *Are you going to be BANGIN HARD with this thing or just scaring people?
> *


my plan is just to have a clean street car


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 31 2007, 02:22 AM~7589404
> *my plan is just to have a clean street car
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

what´s up


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 31 2007, 02:22 AM~7589404
> *my plan is just to have a clean street car
> *


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks everyone I only did the frame for my own peace of mind and maybe alittle clownin here and there :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 1 2007, 11:16 PM~7599012
> *thanks everyone I only did the frame for my own peace of mind and maybe alittle clownin here and there :biggrin:
> *


i hear ya on that one bro :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

been practicing alittle


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 3 2007, 01:07 PM~7609962
> *been practicing alittle
> 
> 
> ...


feel like practicing on my cars belly next month? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 3 2007, 02:07 PM~7609962
> *been practicing alittle
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad dude. I think it would be better if everything was closer together though. Still better than what I could do. I could get one side real nice...and then the other side wouldnt match at all lol.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 3 2007, 01:39 PM~7610162
> *Not bad dude. I think it would be better if everything was closer together though. Still better than what I could do. I could get one side real nice...and then the other side wouldnt match at all lol.
> *


you can't see but there is white in there too and I spread it out like that to take up all the space a friend I work with is hanging it on a cabnet in his garage


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 3 2007, 01:35 PM~7610134
> *:cheesy:
> feel like practicing on my cars belly next month? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


we could maybe do something :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 4 2007, 02:33 AM~7615022
> *we could maybe do something  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Im serious! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 5 2007, 12:15 PM~7624081
> *:0 Im serious! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I sent you a pm


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

you riding it this summer dolle ?


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 26 2007, 03:11 PM~7554121
> *thanks everybody I'm really happy to see it on the ground even if its only  temporary.
> *


dont you get sick at lookin at it every freakin day just stuck in the air i feel your pain


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 11 2007, 09:04 AM~7665477
> *you riding it this summer dolle ?
> *


man I'm trying but I don't think it's going to happen ther is alot of little thing I still need for the hydraulics that add up to alot of money and I need to get the exaust done. I just want it completely done whan it comes out :uh:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Apr 11 2007, 09:13 AM~7665522
> *dont you get sick at lookin at it every freakin day just stuck in the air i feel your pain
> *


hell yeah it sucks just to look at it in the garage


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thinking about spraying candy over the engine turning on my side trim. everybody give me your opinion


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 16 2007, 12:38 AM~7699832
> *thinking about spraying candy over the engine turning on my side trim. everybody give me your opinion
> *


I would do it for sure. But then you should add some candied leaf to the body to accent it. Or maybe just some on the roof when you do it


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 15 2007, 11:57 PM~7699998
> *I would do it for sure. But then you should add some candied leaf to the body to accent it. Or maybe just some on the roof when you do it
> *


you don't have any red candy that you could spray on there for me do you?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

looks good, mine looks the same but its a regular 64 not an ss!! 



like your style :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 16 2007, 12:28 AM~7700209
> *looks good,    mine looks the same but its a regular 64 not an ss!!
> like your style :thumbsup:
> *


  thanks


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 15 2007, 09:38 PM~7699832
> *thinking about spraying candy over the engine turning on my side trim. everybody give me your opinion
> *


 if you could make it look close to the same shade as the car it would look good, but if it were too far off, i think it would look tacky, i would defs do a test on an extra piece or something first, i think you will make the appropriate decision, looks like you've made enough of them so far.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Apr 16 2007, 11:34 PM~7708410
> *if you could make it look close to the same shade as the car it would look good, but if it were too far off, i think it would look tacky, i would defs do a test on an extra piece or something first, i think you will make the appropriate decision, looks like you've made enough of them so far.
> *


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Lookin good dolle!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Apr 19 2007, 12:47 AM~7725215
> *Lookin good dolle!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I got the whole front end together today and the fuckin inner tie rod ends rubbed the cross member so I had to take it back apart and grind a grove in the cross member and dust some paint on it I'll post some pics after it is fixed :angry: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

That sucks......


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

sup :wave:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Apr 27 2007, 10:29 AM~7784997
> *sup  :wave:
> *


 :wave: sup


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Apr 27 2007, 12:43 PM~7785456
> *:wave: sup
> *


sup dolle.........let me know if u need any help.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@May 1 2007, 09:07 PM~7814511
> *sup dolle.........let me know if u need any help.... :biggrin:
> *


sup Cheeks I need $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ lol


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

I just went thru the whole thread. Looks very, very good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@May 4 2007, 06:18 AM~7832676
> *I just went thru the whole thread. Looks very, very good! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

new pics


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

more pics got the rear end back today and I couldn't wait to get it in


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

last pics for now got more work to do


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

looks good dolle


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@May 28 2007, 09:37 PM~7995644
> *looks good dolle
> *


x2


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks guys it should be on the ground soon :uh:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Looks great, cant wait to see it rolling again :0 

Do you know if your chrome guy does gas tanks?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 28 2007, 10:03 PM~7995868
> *Looks great, cant wait to see it rolling again  :0
> 
> Do you know if your chrome guy does gas tanks?
> *


not sure call him up and ask for anthony he's a real cool guy. So what you building now Doe?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

lookin sick bro!!!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@May 28 2007, 10:46 PM~7996220
> *lookin sick bro!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Looks real good Dolle. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 28 2007, 11:48 PM~7996859
> *Looks real good Dolle.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Jro


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 28 2007, 11:20 PM~7995999
> *not sure call him up and ask for anthony he's a real cool guy. So what you building now Doe?
> *


Will do. You shouldnt have to look far to see what it is


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Diggin' that striping


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 29 2007, 09:56 AM~7999190
> *Diggin' that striping
> *


x2

hood looks nice


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:0 :0 

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dolle, 187_Regal

:biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 29 2007, 10:56 AM~7999190
> *Diggin' that striping
> *


thanks fellas that was done almost three years ago and I still haven't got tired of it


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 29 2007, 11:14 AM~7999309
> *:0  :0
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


wonder who doesn't want me to see them looking at my topic :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 29 2007, 11:16 AM~7999320
> *wonder who doesn't want me to see them looking at my topic :biggrin:
> *


Damn Im busted , Im an undercover brotha sent by an ahmish intellegence agency..... they are also building a 64 and plan to churn butter when rollin!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 29 2007, 11:17 AM~7999332
> *yea Im busted , Im an undercova brotha sent by the ahmish intellegence agency they are also building a 64 and plan to churn butter when ridin!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that is some funny shit but whoever it is seems real interested


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 29 2007, 11:23 AM~7999373
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that is some funny shit but whoever it is seems real interested
> *


yeah they are :biggrin: , Nice work dolle, i was reading it from the beginning! lol Seems to be getting there!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 29 2007, 11:26 AM~7999394
> *yeah they are  :biggrin: , Nice work dolle, i was reading it from the beginning! lol Seems to be getting there!
> *


yeah its getting close but it stilll won't be done fo rthe summer :angry:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 29 2007, 11:31 AM~7999426
> *yeah its getting close but it stilll won't be done fo rthe summer :angry:
> *


I here ya!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 29 2007, 09:16 AM~7999320
> *wonder who doesn't want me to see them looking at my topic :biggrin:
> *


maybe it's homeland security..you know they are WATCHING YOU :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice!!! you going to hit some shows up this summer?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 30 2007, 04:32 AM~8005720
> *nice!!! you going to hit some shows up this summer?
> *


unfortunatly it won't be done I really don't have the money to finish the setup the way I want it so I don't want to bring it out half done :uh:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 30 2007, 01:08 PM~8007281
> *unfortunatly it won't be done I really don't have the money to finish the setup the way I want it so I don't want to bring it out half done :uh:
> *


   


I am in Elk Creek every weekend going to the VET I need to swing by. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 30 2007, 12:25 PM~8007382
> *
> I am in Elk Creek every weekend going to the VET I need to swing by.  :biggrin:
> *


do that just give me a call you are about a mile from my house


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 28 2007, 06:55 PM~7995281
> *new pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD BRO>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Did you take apart your blower and wiper motors to get them chromed or just send them the way they came off?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 31 2007, 11:57 AM~8014932
> *Did you take apart your blower and wiper motors to get them chromed or just send them the way they came off?
> *


the blower moter is just painted red the wiper motor I got off ebay and it curently dosen't work so i need to find a old one to switch out the insides but then again who need windshield wipers


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@May 31 2007, 01:40 AM~8012731
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD BRO>>>>>>>>>>
> *


dolle did u do those your self/on the hood


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 2 2007, 09:50 AM~8027858
> *dolle did u do those your self/on the hood
> *


Shit i wish I was that good that was done about four years ago by Bob Lathery i hope with some practice i can get close to that some day


----------



## DOWN IV LIFE 64 (May 24, 2007)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOWN IV LIFE 64_@Jun 3 2007, 04:37 PM~8033575
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 8 2007, 12:18 AM~8064144
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: sup jro how's life


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 8 2007, 01:47 AM~8064565
> * Nice
> *


thanks I'm trying


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 7 2007, 11:54 PM~8064586
> *thanks I'm trying
> *


i like your style........ im tryin too!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

sorry pic too big...


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

:wave: LOOKING GOOD BRO.....


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

finally got to roll it outside and see how it looked in the sun again after a year and a half in the garage


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

more pics


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

:0 



from now on.... im really motivated!!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

last of the pics next on the agenda is get the brakes finished up then exaust and hydraulics


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 8 2007, 02:05 AM~8064616
> *i like your style........  im tryin too!!
> 
> *


cool looks nice I'm kind of tired of my white top I think I'm going to paint it red and put patterns on it


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 9 2007, 06:43 PM~8073604
> *cool looks nice I'm kind of tired of my white top I think I'm going to paint it red and put patterns on it
> *


same here!!
but ima leave it the same.. i put red flake on my white top jus to match... but im tired of white top myself.... lookin sick :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 9 2007, 09:02 PM~8073695
> *same here!!
> but ima leave it the same..  i put red flake on my white top jus to match...  but im tired of white top myself.... lookin sick :thumbsup:
> *


  post some more pics


----------



## BIGBODYDelta68 (Oct 27, 2005)

the car looks great so far :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODYDelta68_@Jun 9 2007, 09:49 PM~8073887
> *the car looks great so far  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks it was nice to see it in the sun todayfeel like it was a turning point in the build


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 9 2007, 08:43 PM~8073604
> *cool looks nice I'm kind of tired of my white top I think I'm going to paint it red and put patterns on it
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 9 2007, 10:05 PM~8073953
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Car looks good...as always. Weither its got a white top or red with patterns..it will still be badass. :thumbsup:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 9 2007, 09:20 PM~8074230
> *Car looks good...as always. Weither its got a white top or red with patterns..it will still be badass.  :thumbsup:
> *


YES IT IS BAD ASS IT a IMPALA :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

lookin good man.....i need to ride out....


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 9 2007, 09:43 PM~8073604
> *cool looks nice I'm kind of tired of my white top I think I'm going to paint it red and put patterns on it
> *


like this one ...kinda :biggrin:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Looks great Dolle  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Jun 10 2007, 02:51 PM~8076761
> *like this one ...kinda :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man I wish I had yhe money to but that off you


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 10 2007, 08:41 PM~8078037
> *man I wish I had yhe money to but that off you
> *


i wish u did too. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind words I can't wait to drive this bitch again


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: ~Scott u got one of the best lookin carz in Ky~ :biggrin: 




P.S. im not putin Euro headlights on my cutty ~lol~


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 9 2007, 05:41 PM~8073589
> *last of the pics next on the agenda is get the brakes finished up then exaust and hydraulics
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good homie.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 10 2007, 12:20 AM~8074230
> *Car looks good...as always. Weither its got a white top or red with patterns..it will still be badass.  :thumbsup:
> *




x2


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 16 2007, 11:22 PM~8119005
> *:biggrin: ~Scott u got one of the best lookin carz in Ky~ :biggrin:
> P.S. im not putin Euro headlights on my cutty ~lol~
> *


sup homie glad to see you finally joined


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Jun 19 2007, 09:06 AM~8133469
> *x2
> *


thanks Bob I'm lovin that ltd when you going to cut it?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

damn I need more money to finish this bitch :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

lol yea ur not the only one, but lucky i worked some so i got my primiar and moer bondo :biggrin: yea its lookin good thou u need t come down and see hows its lookin now lot of work done to it js in the past few days :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 20 2007, 01:43 PM~8141933
> *lol yea ur not the only one, but lucky i worked some so i got my primiar and moer bondo  :biggrin:  yea its lookin good thou u need t come down and see hows its lookin now lot of work done to it js in the past few days  :biggrin:
> *


cool I'll come check it out did you get the pics I send ya?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

unforuantly yea u see the one i sent back to u =) u should like them :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

did a little stripping today


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

more


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks good scott u can come done and silver leaf some any time u wont :biggrin: tell me how much homie


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jun 23 2007, 08:57 PM~8163280
> *Looks good scott u can come done and silver leaf some any time u wont  :biggrin:  tell me how much homie
> *


need to practice the leefing never done it but I would be glad to try


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Im ok with some pin stripin to lookin really good man u might have a side job in the future doin some little work like that :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 23 2007, 09:59 PM~8163286
> *need to practice the leefing never done it but I would be glad to try
> *


Its not too bad just takes some practice. I can do the leaf just wish i could stripe that good so i could finish it off


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 24 2007, 09:04 AM~8165155
> *Its not too bad just takes some practice. I can do the leaf just wish i could stripe that good so i could finish it off
> *


i need to get some and practice where you get the leaf and the sizing at?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 24 2007, 09:05 PM~8167795
> *i need to get some and practice where you get the leaf and the sizing at?
> *


Bridges Smith downtown on Main st. they have everything for striping and leafing.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 26 2007, 11:36 AM~8178823
> *Bridges Smith downtown on Main st. they have everything for striping and leafing.
> *


  I've been getting everything online or at preston atrt supply I need to check them out


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 19 2007, 12:33 PM~8134257
> *thanks Bob I'm lovin that ltd when you going to cut it?
> *


Hopefully by october shooting for irquois i looooove this car mainly because so many think its ugly :biggrin: i want to start a topic but dont know how to put the link on my sign. :uh:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Jun 27 2007, 02:27 PM~8187794
> *Hopefully by october shooting for irquois i looooove this car mainly because so many think its ugly  :biggrin: i want to start a topic but dont know how to put the link on my sign.  :uh:
> *


just highlight it then copy and paste it. If it is done for irquois that would be cool I want to ride in it


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday!!! :wave:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SCOTT FROM both Me and Tommy :biggrin: :biggrin: your that much closer to becomin old skool like me :biggrin:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 9 2007, 08:41 PM~8073589
> *last of the pics next on the agenda is get the brakes finished up then exaust and hydraulics
> 
> 
> ...


coming out rean nice bro.... :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

your car gonna be done this year....ready to show


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 1 2007, 12:25 PM~8212757
> *your car gonna be done this year....ready to show
> *


no I want to bring it out at a indoor show first and we all know the only indoor show around here. I just want a chance to show it before I start driving it a whole lot.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

me and a couple of friends was out your way there scott....we went to the lake....there is a nice 68 out there on the side of the road somewhere...but from what was said in the truck its been there a while so the guy prolly wants a lick for it


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 3 2007, 12:07 PM~8225921
> *me and a couple of friends was  out your way there scott....we went to the lake....there is a nice 68 out there on the side of the road somewhere...but from what was said in the truck its been there a while so the guy prolly wants a lick for it
> *


yeah I seen that the other day it's black isn't it looks pretty nice I was going to call him it may just be there isn't a big demand for impalas out this way. next time you are out this way give me a call and stop by (502)387-8138 that impala is about a mile and a half from my house


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

that impala doesnt have a motor but body looks good.i would hate to have to build a (gulp) chevy but what the hey


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jul 5 2007, 07:15 PM~8242532
> *that impala doesnt have a motor but body looks good.i would hate to have to build a (gulp) chevy but what the hey
> *


go check it out. how much are they asking?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i dont know dad might


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

havnt gone an looked yet but will some time :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 8 2007, 01:51 PM~8259389
> *havnt gone an looked yet but will some time  :biggrin:
> *


I may try and go check it out one day this week


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

any thing new


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 9 2007, 11:21 PM~8271029
> *any thing new
> *


nothing new just waiting on $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

ur not the only one :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 10 2007, 09:37 AM~8274336
> *nothing new just waiting on $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


I think that is with everyone


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: Scott wat day u going to show down?? me and dad are going Saturday :biggrin: going to meet some of the guys i been talkin to and talk to brent some  Build lookin good man and rember wat u put on mine 

POST SOME PICS :biggrin: talk to later man


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 10 2007, 08:00 PM~8278313
> *:biggrin: Scott wat day u going to show down?? me and dad are going Saturday  :biggrin:  going to meet some of the guys i been talkin to and talk to brent some   Build lookin good man and rember wat u put on mine
> 
> POST SOME PICS  :biggrin:  talk to later man
> *


should be going out ther on Sat. as for the pics you live a hundred yards away come down and take some :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 11 2007, 01:23 AM~8281551
> *should be going out ther on Sat. as for the pics you live a hundred yards away come down and take some :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: fine i will :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 11 2007, 10:18 AM~8282733
> *:roflmao:  :rofl:  fine i will  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Too much talk and not enough work. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 12 2007, 12:40 PM~8292438
> *Too much talk and not enough work.  :biggrin:
> *


no work to do with no $$$$$ all that is left is the hydraulics wich I still need fittings check valves slow downs and dumps. and exaust blinky said he will do it so we will see on that and some minor parts on the brakes don't sound like much work just alot of money :uh:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Its ok Scott :biggrin: Its almost ready to cruise again :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 15 2007, 10:49 PM~8315439
> *Its ok Scott  :biggrin:  Its almost ready to cruise again  :biggrin:
> *


one day maybe


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 9 2007, 05:38 PM~8073577
> *finally got to roll it outside and see how it looked in the sun again after a year and a half in the garage
> 
> 
> ...


dam car looks badddddddddddddddddd! Great job bro :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Jul 15 2007, 11:05 PM~8315590
> *dam car looks badddddddddddddddddd! Great job bro :biggrin:
> *


thanks I'm proud of what I got done so far I just want to drive it now


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 15 2007, 08:12 PM~8315656
> *thanks I'm proud of what I got done so far I just want to drive it now
> *


If i were u I would jump in and take it around the block, I think i read somewhere that you werent liking the top and you were gonea redo it with patterns that true?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 15 2007, 09:12 PM~8315656
> *thanks I'm proud of what I got done so far I just want to drive it now
> *


so u should be bro, looks sick as hell, loving the BULLDOG look!!!!!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 16 2007, 12:45 AM~8315957
> *so u should be bro, looks sick as hell, loving the BULLDOG look!!!!!
> *



that would be the pitbull in it LOL dolle what did you use on your wheels if i remember they were pretty rusy right.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

In this pic it looks like your rocker panel moulding is loose, is it? I'm getting a set of these, did you put them on?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 16 2007, 02:47 PM~8319747
> *In this pic it looks like your rocker panel moulding is loose, is it? I'm getting a set of these, did you put them on?
> 
> 
> ...


yes the rocker panel moulding is loose it is held on with clips in the middle and a nut on each end and the nuts aren't on there I have a lot o loose ends to finish up. No the moulding was on the car when I got it


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Jul 15 2007, 11:21 PM~8315728
> *If i were u I would jump in and take it around the block, I think i read somewhere that you werent liking the top and you were gonea redo it with patterns that true?
> *


it has no exaust and the brakes aren't finished so no joy rides yet as for the top it will be painted red for sure before it comes back out and the patterns will follow shortly there after


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Scott is the man with the plan :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

shit looks nice!! Lucky bastard :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 16 2007, 04:07 PM~8320411
> *shit looks nice!! Lucky bastard :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no luck here just alot of hard work :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 16 2007, 12:47 PM~8319747
> *In this pic it looks like your rocker panel moulding is loose, is it? I'm getting a set of these, did you put them on?
> 
> 
> ...


get ready for a big headache with those cheap ass clips that come with the moldings.....



car is looking real nice.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2007, 11:06 PM~8324449
> *get ready for a big headache with those cheap ass clips that come with the moldings.....
> car is looking real nice.
> *


So what's the solution bro-ham


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2007, 12:06 AM~8324449
> *get ready for a big headache with those cheap ass clips that come with the moldings.....
> car is looking real nice.
> *


the clips hole the trim pretty good I just need to putt he nuts on that hold it at each end


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

lookin good dolle


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 17 2007, 08:52 AM~8326568
> *So what's the solution bro-ham
> *


man i dont know i know i just had hell putthing them on, maybe because i had some lower rocker work done and they didnt fit on the body, like it was original rockers and original rocker moldings. u know the repop stuff just aint the same.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2007, 12:24 PM~8327655
> *man i dont know i know i just had hell putthing them on, maybe because i had some lower rocker work done and they didnt fit on the body, like it was original rockers and original rocker moldings. u know the repop stuff just aint the same.
> *


Ahhh.....10-4


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

TTT.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 17 2007, 09:01 PM~8331529
> *TTT.
> *


 :wave: I saw you at the show but your back was to me and you were talking to someone


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin: For a sweet ride


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Any updates Dolle? Looks GREAT by the way.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 21 2007, 09:35 PM~8360906
> *Any updates Dolle? Looks GREAT by the way.
> *


nothing much just saving up some money to finish the hydraulics and the exaustand a few small brake parts


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lil something I've been working on still learning


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

looks good so ur doing my car right :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 21 2007, 10:05 PM~8361045
> *looks good so ur doing my car right  :biggrin:
> *


if you want me to


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

That would be a yes :biggrin: heck yea ill have an oringal Dolle pinstripin on my car sweet :biggrin: u do a good job now tim to try it on some hoods and trunks :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 21 2007, 10:13 PM~8361071
> *That would be a yes  :biggrin:  heck yea ill have an oringal Dolle pinstripin on my car sweet  :biggrin:  u do a good job now tim to try it on some hoods and trunks :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


get some paint on it first :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: im tryin :biggrin: maybe i should buy a euro front so in cause u mess up i can jus throw it away and it wont be nuthin and i can jus put my orignal one back on :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 21 2007, 10:18 PM~8361104
> *:biggrin: im tryin  :biggrin:  maybe i should buy a euro front so in cause u mess up i can jus throw it away and it wont be nuthin and i can jus put my orignal one back on  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 21 2007, 11:04 PM~8361035
> *lil something I've been working on still learning
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 23 2007, 01:09 AM~8368388
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks Jro


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Stripping looks good meng


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 23 2007, 12:05 PM~8370549
> *Stripping looks good meng
> *


thanks I'm still learning


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 23 2007, 01:44 PM~8370819
> *thanks I'm still learning
> *


lookin good dolle....ill try to find some stuff u can practice on...lol....u wanna do the bottom of my car...lol :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 23 2007, 08:31 PM~8374114
> *lookin good dolle....ill try to find some stuff u can practice on...lol....u wanna do the bottom of my car...lol :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah I'll stripe it for you


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 24 2007, 03:39 AM~8377140
> *hell yeah I'll stripe it for you
> *


do u really want to......let me get some shit fixed first....u wanna do it at your house.......if so ill bring it over one sat and let u practice..lol...


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 24 2007, 10:07 PM~8383622
> *do u really want to......let me get some shit fixed first....u wanna do it at your house.......if so ill bring it over one sat and let u practice..lol...
> *


I would love to do it. My house would be best for me just not sure how well it will work for me laying on my back


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats y u have friends with car lifts :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 24 2007, 11:07 PM~8383622
> *do u really want to......let me get some shit fixed first....u wanna do it at your house.......if so ill bring it over one sat and let u practice..lol...
> *



hold up cheeks got first dibs LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Jul 25 2007, 12:14 PM~8387490
> *hold up cheeks  got first dibs LOL    :biggrin:
> *


hit me up Bob give me a call sometime 502-387-8138 you could ride out one weekend and see the64 and I could put some stripes on your car


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Jul 25 2007, 01:14 PM~8387490
> *hold up cheeks  got first dibs LOL    :biggrin:
> *


thats cool :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 25 2007, 03:00 PM~8388777
> *thats cool  :biggrin:
> *


settle down ther is time for both of you we could do it on the same weekend if one of you want to stop and get some beer :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 26 2007, 12:28 PM~8397150
> *settle down ther is time for both of you we could do it on the same weekend if one of you want to stop and get some beer :biggrin:
> *


man what a deal heck ill buy the beer for stripes


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jul 28 2007, 04:04 PM~8414066
> *man what a deal heck ill buy the beer for stripes
> *


ill watch u drink the beer... :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

here is some stripes I did this weekend


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 29 2007, 07:19 PM~8420686
> *here is some stripes I did this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

~WoW~ Looks really good scott :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Lets see some more :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 29 2007, 10:23 PM~8421998
> *~WoW~  Looks really good scott  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Lets see some more  :biggrin:
> *


thanks get some paint on yours and I will stripe it for you.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Heck yea sounds like a plan :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 30 2007, 12:43 PM~8426076
> *Heck yea sounds like a plan  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

hes got to get back on it to get it done


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Evertying I see this topic I feel compelled to come in here and type "WHAT IT DOOOOO"


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Dolle, love to see you come up. Finally get to meet you since we're always at the same place at different times, lol:

Lexington Uce Show September 8th Topic-Click Here


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 1 2007, 11:06 AM~8445379
> *Dolle, love to see you come up.  Finally get to meet you since we're always at the same place at different times, lol:
> 
> Lexington Uce Show September 8th Topic-Click Here
> ...


cool I will try and make it


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

u can mek it there but u cant make it 300 feet to check out wat im messin up on my car!?!??!! jk jk i no ur a busy man :biggrin: can u maybe come and check it out Fri??!?! :dunno:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 1 2007, 10:09 PM~8450965
> *u can mek it there but u cant make it 300 feet to check out wat im messin up on my car!?!??!! jk jk i no ur a busy man  :biggrin:  can u maybe come and check it out Fri??!?!  :dunno:
> *


yeah I'll try


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

damn dolle your learnin fast.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Aug 2 2007, 12:20 PM~8455536
> *damn dolle your learnin fast.
> *


thanks Bob I really enjoy it


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

damn thats looks good. you worried me sunday night with the garage door.keep an eye on it till i left at 430. dont do that :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Thats Dad always watchin out for everyone :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 2 2007, 08:05 PM~8459307
> *damn thats looks good. you worried me sunday night with the garage door.keep an eye on it till i left at 430. dont do that  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Thanks I have no idea how that happened the wife told me it was open sat morning and I was like wtf. good to know I got people looking out for me


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

You rebuild the axle (internal)? Just a piece of advice for you. I'm doing a frame off this winter but have been rolling the last 3 years with my stock axle. Well, yesterday I blew out either the planetary or the whole inside.

I have a spare axle I'm going to slide under it but since you're close to being done, it may be something to look at. 

Next spring my car will hopefully be at the level yours is at and I'd hate to see something happen to it since you're this far.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 3 2007, 09:44 AM~8463126
> *You rebuild the axle (internal)? Just a piece of advice for you. I'm doing a frame off this winter but have been rolling the last 3 years with my stock axle. Well, yesterday I blew out either the planetary or the whole inside.
> 
> I have a spare axle I'm going to slide under it but since you're close to being done, it may be something to look at.
> ...


I did have the whole rear end gone thru before it was put back together. Its not the stock rear end though its a ford nine inch out of a 1970 f100 truck


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:uh: sometimes it feels like it will never be done


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Man dont say that rember wat u guys keep tellin me greatness comes with time and thats wat ur car is shapeing up to be :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 5 2007, 10:52 PM~8479778
> *:uh: sometimes it feels like it will never be done
> *


bah,it will get done, your too far long now! :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 5 2007, 10:57 PM~8479849
> *Man dont say that rember wat u guys keep tellin me greatness comes with time and thats wat ur car is shapeing up to be  :biggrin:
> *


I know its just money from here on out. I'm thinking about running a regular exaust and chroming it so I can get it done and chrome it later and running some delta dumps till I got the money for tha adexes I want just to get it on the road. It's killing me


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 4 2007, 01:34 AM~8469090
> *I did have the whole rear end gone thru before it was put back together. Its not the stock rear end though  its a ford nine inch out of a 1970 f100 truck
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I didn't think you cut corners, I was just too lazy to go back through the topic


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 6 2007, 08:16 AM~8482364
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> I didn't think you cut corners, I was just too lazy to go back through the topic
> *


not cutting corners is why its not back on the street yet its killing me


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 4 2007, 01:34 AM~8469090
> *I did have the whole rear end gone thru before it was put back together. Its not the stock rear end though  its a ford nine inch out of a 1970 f100 truck
> *


Do you know the specifics about this axle? How many splines, length from end to end, did you have to shorten it or modify it?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 8 2007, 05:40 PM~8505719
> *Do you know the specifics about this axle? How many splines, length from end to end, did you have to shorten it or modify it?
> *



It had to be shortened 1" if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 9 2007, 07:44 AM~8510749
> *It had to be shortened 1" if I am not mistaken.
> *


I think it is one inch shorter on each side compared to the stock but I'm not sure how much he had to cut off. As for the spline it the bigger nine inch it came out of a f100 pickup


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

we need pics we need pics we need pics we need pics we need pics we need pics


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Aug 11 2007, 11:37 AM~8528189
> *we need pics we need pics we need pics we need pics we need pics we need pics
> *


come over and take some and I'll stripe the belly of the PD


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

The ride is looking killer, The striping is looking good also. now all you have to do it start painting and we will be freakishly alike ! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Aug 12 2007, 04:18 PM~8535678
> *The ride is looking killer, The striping is looking good also. now all you have to do it start painting and we will be freakishly alike ! :biggrin:
> *


WWW.COOLASSREDHEADS.COM :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Aug 12 2007, 05:18 PM~8535678
> *The ride is looking killer, The striping is looking good also. now all you have to do it start painting and we will be freakishly alike ! :biggrin:
> *


PinHeadRed SR


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 12 2007, 04:32 PM~8535747
> *PinHeadRed SR
> *


why do I got to be SR. I guess because I am OLD :uh:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 12 2007, 05:35 PM~8535759
> *why do I got to be SR. I guess because I am OLD :uh:
> *


Yea mr. obvious :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 12 2007, 02:35 PM~8535759
> *why do I got to be SR. I guess because I am OLD :uh:
> *


thats funny :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 12 2007, 05:48 PM~8536073
> *thats funny    :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


what are you talkin about :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i think hes talkin about callin u o|d :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 12 2007, 08:32 PM~8537143
> *i think hes talkin about callin u o|d  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I know but how is he going to be laughing when he is so old when God said let there be light he fliped the switch :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

oo im stayin out of this now :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

flipped the switch hell i wired it :twak: :twak:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 12 2007, 08:54 PM~8537326
> *flipped the switch hell i wired it  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

whos going to pick on the old man next


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 12 2007, 08:59 PM~8537353
> *whos going to pick on the old man next
> *


I'm not picking on you just pointing out how old you are :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 12 2007, 06:54 PM~8537326
> *flipped the switch hell i wired it  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :worship: :worship: WERE not worthy!! were not worthy :worship: :worship: 


:biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

your car is a year older than me :tears: :tears:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 12 2007, 09:01 PM~8537370
> *your car is a year older than me :tears:  :tears:
> *


a guy I work with said there was a 67 ranchero for sale at work for like $1800 I think let me know if you want I could get you the number


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

u know thats not wat hes lookin for :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 12 2007, 10:00 PM~8537916
> *u know thats not wat hes lookin for  :biggrin:
> *


I'll see if I can get a number


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

moneys tight down here till tom gets his car done


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

blame it on me :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 17 2007, 12:06 AM~8324449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheet metal screws through the moulding. right Kenneth? :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 14 2007, 05:37 PM~8554456
> *blame  it on me  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


you will learn very quick that it is your fault. Well at least thats what my parents always told me, now my wife is doing the same :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 WATT!?!?!?! u mean this is never going to end :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 15 2007, 03:14 PM~8562439
> *:0  :0  :0  WATT!?!?!?! u mean this is never going to end  :biggrin:
> *


nope


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 15 2007, 11:49 AM~8560917
> *Sheet metal screws through the moulding. right Kenneth?  :roflmao:
> *


they didnt work, so i went with sheetrock screws, longer. more secure.


----------



## Topox3 (Jun 9, 2007)

isn't weird how the frame-off resto, was started backwards??


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Topox3_@Aug 15 2007, 07:22 PM~8563342
> *isn't weird how the frame-off resto, was started backwards??
> *


the car was built as a street car and I showed it like that for a few years then I took it off the frame to do the undercarriage and wrap the frame. So thats why it apears to have been done backwards


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 16 2007, 12:20 PM~8569249
> *the car was built as a street car and I showed it like that for a few years then I took it off the frame to do the undercarriage and wrap the frame. So thats why it apears to have been done backwards
> *


That's EXACTLY what I'm doing, but I'm going to try and get it on the streets by next Spring.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 16 2007, 02:32 PM~8569879
> *That's EXACTLY what I'm doing, but I'm going to try and get it on the streets by next Spring.
> *


yeah I hope to have mine on the streets by the spring I just can't bring myself to cut corners this late in the build.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 17 2007, 07:49 PM~8580470
> *yeah I hope to have mine on the streets by the spring I just can't bring myself to cut corners this late in the build.
> *


might as well do it right when you have it taken completely apart, so there is no second time


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 17 2007, 10:08 PM~8580564
> *might as well do it right when you have it taken completely apart, so there is no second time
> *


thats the plan its taking WAY longer than I planed but I want it done the way I want it done no turning back or cutting corners now


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

smile cause now i have to pay u back for all the help u gave me so if u ever need anything jus hit me up and ill be up there to help u out :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 19 2007, 12:05 AM~8586359
> *  smile cause now i have to pay u back for all the help u gave me so if u ever need anything jus hit me up and ill be up there to help u out  :thumbsup:
> *


unless you got a pocket full of money there is not much to do. its all shit I need to buy from here on out


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

I got a stick of gum in my pocket will that help? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 19 2007, 12:15 AM~8586436
> *I got a stick of gum in my pocket will that help?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


sure send it my way wraped in about $3000 to finish this bitch


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Aug 12 2007, 04:18 PM~8535678
> *The ride is looking killer, The striping is looking good also. now all you have to do it start painting and we will be freakishly alike ! :biggrin:
> *


check this out let me kno what you think
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=345834&st=500


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks for the help on Toms cutty im to old for the late nights any more,im still trying to wake up.but the car sure looks good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 19 2007, 06:31 PM~8590359
> *thanks for the help on Toms cutty im to old for the late nights any more,im still trying to wake up.but the car sure looks good. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


it was no problem I was glad to help I just hope he lets me ride in it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 ofcourse :biggrin: i cant wait to hit some shows


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 20 2007, 12:19 AM~8593179
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

money,money,money new name for your car :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 22 2007, 05:36 PM~8618274
> *money,money,money new name for your car :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that sounds good maybe I just need to get a credit card and finish it with that


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

no no no no credit cards they make you do baaaaaaaaaad things. :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 24 2007, 08:10 PM~8635414
> *no no no no credit cards they make you do baaaaaaaaaad things. :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


I know I've gone this long without one no need to get one now


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 24 2007, 06:20 PM~8635472
> *I know I've gone this long without one no need to get one now
> *


word!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

my newest pinstripe work


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

TTT so people can check out the sweet Pinstrips Dolle did :biggrin:


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 25 2007, 09:37 PM~8641739
> *my newest pinstripe work
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks I still got some learning to do


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

naw i think u should be able to start makin some cash on the side cause it looks jus as good as some pro jobs i seen :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 26 2007, 07:07 PM~8645063
> *naw i think u should be able to start makin some cash on the side cause  it looks jus as good as some pro jobs i seen  :biggrin:
> *


are you going to pay then? j/p you will be the last freebie stripe job. I am still very critical of my work some of my lines still look shakey but they are starting to look more symetrical


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea they are i only seen one line that could have been moved a little but it really didnt matter cause it looked sweet and little things like that show its custom and an orignal :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Aug 26 2007, 05:26 PM~8645156
> *yea they are i only seen one line that could have been moved a little but it really didnt matter cause it looked sweet and little things like that show its custom and an orignal  :biggrin:
> *


dont critize until he does yours :twak: :twak:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 31 2007, 03:07 PM~8687345
> *dont critize until he does yours :twak:  :twak:
> *


I plan on doing some of my best work on the pole dancer


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Yea the Pole Dancer needs to get some more work done on it :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 2 2007, 04:20 PM~8697110
> *Yea the Pole Dancer needs to get some more work done on it  :biggrin:
> *


get it buffed I'm ready when you are


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: ight homie gotta go back to work tomorrow so it be a while unless dad helps me some more .. hes gettin good at buffin :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 2 2007, 07:00 PM~8697676
> *:biggrin:  ight homie gotta go back to work tomorrow so it be a while unless dad helps me some more .. hes gettin good at  buffin  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: I'm ready when you are


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

So i quess it is now Pole Dancer :biggrin: how good r u at drawin girls cause i quess i need some on my trunk now :biggrin: "Dads idea" :biggrin:


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

thats a bad ass impala man.... mad props to you.... TTT


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 3 2007, 12:39 AM~8699295
> *:thumbsup: I'm ready when you are
> *


u ready for me sat....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

64 looks badass! All those pin stripes your doing look killer also! Keep it up.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 5 2007, 09:26 PM~8725133
> *u ready for me sat....
> *


how about sunday BRING BEER


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 6 2007, 01:23 PM~8729553
> *how about sunday BRING BEER
> *


ill be at the show until 4 or so...might be to late for me


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Cheeks wat time is ur bed time??? :biggrin: :biggrin: jk lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

what weekened is iroquois


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Sep 7 2007, 12:08 PM~8738609
> *what weekened is iroquois
> *


the 29and the 30 of sep.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 7 2007, 12:13 PM~8738644
> *the 29and the 30 of sep.
> *


damn my boys getting married on the 29, guess i wont be able to go


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I just ordered my headers and all the parts for my back brakes and alot of misc parts so hopefully I can have this bitch done by casper :uh:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

hell yeah


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 7 2007, 12:27 PM~8739617
> *I just ordered my headers and all the parts for my back brakes and alot of misc parts so hopefully I can have this bitch done by casper :uh:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks everybody I'm happy to get back working on it :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

need anything just holler.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 8 2007, 08:56 AM~8745014
> *need anything just holler.
> *


yeah I will I know tommy wants to come down when I start on the hydraulics to try and learn how it all works


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

yeah and when you want it done right ill come down. :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 8 2007, 04:02 PM~8746591
> *yeah and when you want it done right ill come down. :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k
> *


ok this is 2007 not 1977 alot has changed j/k :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 




o snap :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 8 2007, 07:41 PM~8748196
> *ok this is 2007 not 1977 alot has changed  j/k :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you still use fenner parts and delta dumps right?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 9 2007, 10:12 AM~8750247
> *you still use fenner parts and delta dumps right?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


NO that would be Marzocchi and Adex


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

disco balls and the bee gees alright


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

lol! :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 9 2007, 07:38 PM~8752851
> *disco balls and the bee gees alright
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Wat id Do! :biggrin: So when ur stuff u ordered going to be in?


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 9 2007, 07:38 PM~8752851
> *disco balls and the bee gees alright
> *


showing your age John :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin: i might be showing my age but atleast i dont forget to close my garage door right dolle. :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 10 2007, 04:37 PM~8759238
> *:biggrin: i might be showing my age but atleast i dont forget to close my garage door right dolle. :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


quit telling people that :twak: :twak: :twak: and tommy most of the parts I ordered will be in on tuesday the parts for the brake are shipping from the manufactuer they won't be in till the end of the month


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 11 2007, 12:47 AM~8764016
> *quit telling people that  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: and tommy most of the parts I ordered will be in on tuesday the parts for the brake are shipping from the manufactuer they won't be in till the end of the month
> *


sorry :tears: :tears:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got a bunch of parts yesterday I'll post pics later the headers look damn nice on the motor


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 12 2007, 01:48 PM~8774695
> *got a bunch of parts yesterday I'll post pics later the headers look damn nice on the motor
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: I LOVE GETTING PARTS IN, FEELS LIKE CHRISTMAS! :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 12 2007, 01:49 PM~8774712
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin: I LOVE GETTING PARTS IN, FEELS LIKE CHRISTMAS! :cheesy:
> *


no doubt I love seeing the ups guy and tearing into the box :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Pics!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

pics x 2


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

i want to see too please please let me see cmon let me see


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

here is pics of the headers and the new cool flex lower rad hose :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

all my brake parts are shipping straight from the manufacturer so I won't get them until later this month


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Dolle

I wonder who this is :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Engine bay looks nice


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

that looks good homie looks like u will be rollin sooner now :biggrin: :biggrin: cant wait to hear it :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks guys it seems like I may be able to pull this off before feb.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 13 2007, 01:53 PM~8783688
> *thanks guys it seems like I may be able to pull this off before feb.
> *



YOU WILL BRO....BTW CAR IS LOOKIN GREAT MAN LOVE THOSE HEADERS....


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIRANDA


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 13 2007, 01:28 PM~8782968
> *here is pics of the headers and the new cool flex lower rad hose :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Man, it took me over a year to find the air cleaner assembly that you have. It had to be the chrome one missing the 16th dimple, which I circled in blue, to be the correct chrome air cleaner assembly for my convertible 1964 Impala 490 340 HP engine. Is that the factory one for your car too?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Sep 13 2007, 06:27 PM~8785101
> *Man, it took me over a year to find the air cleaner assembly that you have. It had to be the chrome one missing the 16th dimple, which I circled in blue, to be the correct chrome air cleaner assembly for my convertible 1964 Impala 490 340 HP engine. Is that the factory one for your car too?
> 
> 
> ...


thats the one that came with the car and mines a 283 2 brl :biggrin: Is it worth alot?


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 14 2007, 05:30 AM~8782979
> *all my brake parts are shipping straight from the manufacturer so I won't get them until later this month
> 
> 
> ...


 

I like what I see


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

lookin sick


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 13 2007, 06:32 PM~8785515
> *thats the one that came with the car and mines a 283 2 brl :biggrin:  Is it worth alot?
> *


Yup. :yessad: I got mine cheap for $140 but they range from $200 to $350. :0 Its not the correct one for your 283 but someone did you a favor and it looks real good under your hood.  The correct one for your 283 has 16 long dimples and starts its Chevy life in black instead of the chrome with 15 dimples. :happysad: There are alot of people that chrome the regular ones because they can't find that one for their 409s but you can tell because of the extra dimple. :scrutinize: Most of the ones like yours are factory chrome.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Sep 14 2007, 02:32 AM~8788429
> *Yup. :yessad: I got mine cheap for $140 but they range from $200 to $350. :0 Its not the correct one for your 283 but someone did you a favor and it looks real good under your hood.  The correct one for your 283 has 16 long dimples and starts its Chevy life in black instead of the chrome with 15 dimples. :happysad: There are alot of people that chrome the regular ones because they can't find that one for their 409s but you can tell because of the extra dimple.  :scrutinize: Most of the ones like yours are factory chrome.
> *


I had mine plated and had planed to change it out down the raod but I think I may keep it on there now :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

damn dolle .... i wanna ride.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

me too!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Sep 13 2007, 03:27 PM~8785101
> *Man, it took me over a year to find the air cleaner assembly that you have. It had to be the chrome one missing the 16th dimple, which I circled in blue, to be the correct chrome air cleaner assembly for my convertible 1964 Impala 490 340 HP engine. Is that the factory one for your car too?
> 
> 
> ...


astro, when you throw out you have a 409 conv impala................you are need required by law to start a build up thread or a showcase thread if its already finished 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

looking real good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Sep 14 2007, 09:14 AM~8789693
> *astro, when you throw out you have a 409 conv impala................you are need required by law to start a build up thread or a showcase thread if its already finished
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry DOLLE for jacking your thread but i'm gonna post a couple of picture of my convertibles.  
The 409 is complete but we drive around in it every once in a while since restored about 5 years ago so its not show quality anymore.
























This pictures are from the T.I. video Front Back(and side to side)
























And this is me in my latest vert 64. Yes, i'm paralized from the chest on down. :tears: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

no problem those are some nice rides :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I started it up today and let it run for a few minutes its fukin loud with open headers :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i though it was my bro playin a nascar game i went to his room and he was not there so i went to livin room and mom was watchin some soaps so i quess i heard that cause i went outside and it sounded like a race car all the way down here lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 14 2007, 04:43 PM~8792095
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  i though it was my bro playin a nascar game i went to his room and he was not there so i went to livin room and mom was watchin some soaps so i quess i heard that cause i went outside and it sounded like a race car all the way down here lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah it was pretty loud


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

prtty sure the drive shaft is going to fit with no mods so that will save me some money I hope


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: savin money is always good :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

no doubt that is money I can spend on more chrome :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

good thinkin :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 15 2007, 10:27 PM~8799379
> *good thinkin  :biggrin:
> *


i really don't have too much chrome left to do but I can always find something to plate


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

good news for me the driveshaft did fit I had to do some grinding to get the carrier bearing to fit but its in there :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

nice car man.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Sep 17 2007, 11:40 AM~8808165
> *nice car man.
> *


thanks


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

off to the exhaust shop :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Sep 17 2007, 12:21 PM~8808420
> *off to the exhaust shop  :biggrin:
> *


I hope to get blinky to do it for me just depends on how busy he is and when he can get to it I'm going to try and talk to him at iroquois


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got the new master cyl painted and I put the old mirrors back on the hood for now one is cracked so I will order a new set later


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

lookin good homie :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 18 2007, 02:28 PM~8816871
> *got the new master cyl painted and I put the old mirrors back on the hood for now one is cracked so I will order a new set later
> 
> 
> ...


were you get them mirrors :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Sep 18 2007, 05:13 PM~8818510
> *were you get them mirrors  :biggrin:
> *


my buddy luke cut them out for me a few years back I need to get some new ones cut


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

luke.......... man i aint seen him in a while.........


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Coming together some more. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 19 2007, 09:19 AM~8822915
> *Coming together some more.  :thumbsup:
> *


I need to hit you up about tapping this X block out to 1/2 inch


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 19 2007, 03:24 PM~8824891
> *I need to hit you up about tapping this X block out to 1/2 inch
> *



I got everything here to do it.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

what do you got planned for exhaust bro??? STAINLESS?????? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SWEET! :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 19 2007, 10:06 PM~8828598
> *what do you got planned for exhaust bro??? STAINLESS?????? :biggrin:
> *


yep the plan is polished stainless


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

master cly and mirrors look good cant wait to see the exhaust keep the good work up :thumbsup: and thanks for the new school help


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 21 2007, 08:08 PM~8843625
> *master cly and mirrors look good cant wait to see the exhaust keep the good work up :thumbsup: and thanks for the new school help
> *


I hope to find something out next weekend at the park about the exaust


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

cool


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 19 2007, 04:22 AM~8822290
> *my buddy luke cut them out for me a few years back I need to get some new ones cut
> *


I sell pre-cut mirrors made from plexi, just like the ones under my hood and trunk.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Louisville Slugger_@Sep 22 2007, 11:16 PM~8849975
> *I sell pre-cut mirrors made from plexi, just like the ones under my hood  and trunk.
> *


pm me a price if you get a chance


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

just some random pics I took today I had to pull the car out to do some stripes on cheeks car


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 23 2007, 04:49 PM~8854062
> *just some random pics I took today I had to pull the car out to do some stripes on cheeks car
> 
> 
> ...



those are some sweet pics but dosnt impalas have front bumpers?!?!   































JK :biggrin: Sweet pics thou 

:thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

looks good with both rides out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 23 2007, 08:13 PM~8854625
> *looks good with both rides out  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x4 :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks guys yeah I thought it was a cool pic and the bumpers will be on soon as well as the brakes :biggrin: so I should be able to take it for a spin soon


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: I call SHOTGUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


unless ur wife and little girls wont to ride :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 23 2007, 04:49 PM~8854062
> *just some random pics I took today I had to pull the car out to do some stripes on cheeks car
> 
> 
> ...



badass pics. :cheesy:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 24 2007, 12:49 AM~8854062
> *just some random pics I took today I had to pull the car out to do some stripes on cheeks car
> 
> 
> ...




Damn nice pix Dolle!!!


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

looking great dolle, wheres the front bumper?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Sep 24 2007, 06:22 AM~8857412
> *looking great dolle, wheres the front bumper?
> *


I still need to paint all the bumper brackets before I put them back on


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 24 2007, 08:37 AM~8857678
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


pretty funny huh where's your weather striping :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0  that was a low blow homie :biggrin: at least mine will but at some shows in 2 weeks :biggrin: but only cause of ur help


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 24 2007, 12:36 PM~8858892
> *:0      that was a low blow homie  :biggrin:  at least mine will but at some shows in 2 weeks  :biggrin:  but only cause of ur help
> *


will it have windows in it?


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 24 2007, 01:48 PM~8858968
> *will it have windows in it?
> *



rat rod lowrider....... :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 25 2007, 12:40 AM~8857960
> *I still need to paint all the bumper brackets before I put them back on
> *


ok awsome, i really like the paint, before when u had it in ur avatar it looked like a cheap red colour lol but now once i have actually seen it up close in these pics, the red looks nice


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 23 2007, 05:13 PM~8854209
> *those are some sweet pics but dosnt impalas have front bumpers?!?!
> *


Only in the midwest. In Cali they don't


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Sep 24 2007, 01:23 PM~8860004
> *rat rod lowrider.......  :biggrin:
> *


thats funny bob :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 23 2007, 07:49 PM~8854062
> *just some random pics I took today I had to pull the car out to do some stripes on cheeks car
> 
> 
> ...


those pics of your car would look so much better if it didtn have that pink car in the back ground...lol :0 ....btw your car is looking real good man cant wait to see that fucker done...... :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

i dont know in the sun like that they both look preety damn good


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 24 2007, 06:39 PM~8861274
> *i dont know in the sun like that they both look preety damn good
> *


thats what I was thinking I couldn't resist taking some pics with the world famous panty dropper at my house :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

too bad tommys wasnt up there that would have looked cool with those two heavy hitters up there. :thumbsup:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> more pics got the rear end back today and I couldn't wait to get it in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 25 2007, 01:56 PM~8867821
> *too bad tommys wasnt up there that would have looked cool with those two heavy hitters up there. :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: a blue car would of looked good :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> > more pics got the rear end back today and I couldn't wait to get it in
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

They look fine the way they are. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 26 2007, 01:06 PM~8874121
> *They look fine the way they are.  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah I kind of like the look of having some color under there it adds some contrast :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 26 2007, 01:06 PM~8874121
> *They look fine the way they are.  :thumbsup:
> *


are you bringing the caddy to the park?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 26 2007, 03:05 PM~8874541
> *yeah I kind of like the look of having some color under there it adds some contrast :biggrin:
> *



Yes it does, All chrome everything isn't always the answer.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 26 2007, 02:58 PM~8875529
> *Yes it does, All chrome everything isn't always the answer.
> *


I wouldn't know. I've never had chrome undies


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 26 2007, 02:58 PM~8875529
> *Yes it does, All chrome everything isn't always the answer.
> *


BUT ALL CHROME IS WHAT PUTS YOU AT THE NEXT LEVEL,,, WE ALL KNOW THAT :biggrin: BUT I LOVE WHAT EVER YOU DO DOLLE THE 64 IS BAD ASS BRO.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Sep 26 2007, 08:16 PM~8876766
> *BUT ALL CHROME IS WHAT PUTS YOU AT THE NEXT LEVEL,,, WE ALL KNOW THAT :biggrin: BUT I LOVE WHAT EVER YOU DO DOLLE THE 64 IS BAD ASS BRO.
> *


thanks Dave but I would disagree about all chrome putting you on the next level look at sundance for example he has a lot of painted parts on his undercarriage and I don't think anyone will argue that its not one of the badest cars around :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

sup dolle :biggrin: imgettin pumped for this weekend


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Sep 27 2007, 09:40 AM~8879985
> *sup dolle  :biggrin: imgettin pumped for this weekend
> *


me too ready to drink some beer


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 26 2007, 03:05 PM~8874545
> *are you bringing the caddy to the park?
> *


Nope. But I will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 28 2007, 03:47 AM~8886999
> *Nope. But I will be there.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

TTT for my homie


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

the next level ,,, lol ........ i love chrome and paint , its all in how you mix it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 30 2007, 06:26 AM~8899434
> *the next level ,,, lol ........ i love chrome and paint , its all in how you mix it up :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks Brent it was cool seeing you and your crew this weekend


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

did you take any pics of your stripping you did?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Sep 30 2007, 07:04 PM~8902274
> *did you take any pics of your stripping you did?
> *


no the wife forgot the camera sat and I forgot it sun I striped pretty much all day sun and made some money for once


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 1 2007, 05:18 AM~8905528
> *no the wife forgot the camera sat and I forgot it sun I striped pretty much all day sun and made some money for once
> *


congrats man, now sink it into the impala


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

good seein ya dolle , gettin good with the stripin


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Oct 1 2007, 08:23 AM~8905655
> *congrats man, now sink it into the impala
> *


yeah I'm going to try nice to see you this weekend the caddy is lookin nice


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

good job homie a hobby u like is now makin u some $$ :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 1 2007, 09:27 AM~8906771
> *yeah I'm going to try nice to see you this weekend the caddy is lookin nice
> *


thanks man sorry I didn't talk much I have been fighting a cold all week and i didn't have a voice, btw your getting pretty good with the strips


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Oct 1 2007, 04:47 PM~8909006
> *thanks man sorry I didn't talk much I have been fighting a cold all week and i didn't have a voice, btw your getting pretty good with the strips
> *


thanks I may try some long lines here soon I did a f-150 at the park just a singal line to break up a two tone paint job but it turned out real straight so I may try on my Impala


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I got all my parts for my brakes today and I started outlining the body panels I think it looks pretty damn good I'll try and post some pics later this week


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

sounds good homie cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 2 2007, 12:33 PM~8915435
> *I got all my parts for my brakes today and I started outlining the body panels I think it looks pretty damn good I'll try and post some pics later this week
> *


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I took some pics of the stripes I did but they are hard to see in the pics I think I will wait till they are done and pull it out in the sun and take some more


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i wonted pics  :biggrin: take ur ime and take some good ones in the sun :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 2 2007, 02:37 PM~8916513
> *  i wonted pics      :biggrin:  take ur ime and take some good ones in the sun  :biggrin:
> *


or you could just walk down and see what I got going on


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: yea but im at school :twak: :twak: 


ill try later on today once i get home and before u go to work :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 3 2007, 08:03 PM~8926938
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Oct 3 2007, 06:03 PM~8926938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


arent we all grins and giggles


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I hope to have the brakes bleed this weekend so I can drive it down the road :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I hope to have the brakes bleed this weekend so I can drive it down the road :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

take some video and post that shit :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Looks real good man! :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

holy marry mother of jesus ........ did you pull them stripes dolle, Looks great homie :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Damn Nice


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Oct 8 2007, 12:45 PM~8952489
> *holy marry mother of jesus ........ did you pull them stripes dolle, Looks great homie  :biggrin:
> *


yeah I'm pretty happy with it you can see a few mistakes but I guess that makes it custom :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

looks good Scott


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 8 2007, 01:20 PM~8952671
> *looks good Scott
> *


I may try and finish it tomarow


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Sep 14 2007, 09:14 AM~8789693
> *astro, when you throw out you have a 409 conv impala................you are need required by law to start a build up thread or a showcase thread if its already finished
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


where did you get those flex hoses from?????


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

Looks real good man!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 8 2007, 01:39 PM~8952778
> *where did you get those flex hoses from?????
> *


I ordered them from summit racing.com


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

looks good scott im impressed


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 8 2007, 07:48 PM~8954989
> *looks good scott im impressed
> *


thanks


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 8 2007, 05:48 PM~8954989
> *looks good scott im impressed
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

do anything to it this week


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 10 2007, 07:49 PM~8971921
> *do anything to it this week
> *


I finished the passenger side and the trunk. The only think I'm not real happy about is the red looks orange up next to the color of my car but the red in the stripes on the hood and trunk looks really red.So I mixed up a color to match the stripes and I'm eather going to try and cover the stripes I just did or take them off and redo them


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that cars badass!!! Love the stripes. :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 12 2007, 12:56 AM~8983567
> *I finished the passenger side and the trunk. The only think I'm not real happy about is the red looks orange up next to the color of my car but the red in the stripes on the hood and trunk  looks really red.So I mixed up a color to match the stripes and I'm eather going to try and cover the stripes I just did or take them off and redo them
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

this car is a peice of shit and it is going to break me


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 14 2007, 08:03 PM~9000519
> *this car is a peice of shit and it is going to break me
> *



wat happened? :0 


its a sweet car jus chill homie u got it lookin badass :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I just WANT to drive its been over two years :uh: I'm just readt for it to br done


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 15 2007, 01:32 PM~9000880
> *I just WANT to drive its been over two years :uh: I'm just readt for it to br done
> *


hang in there, the car is looking great :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Oct 15 2007, 03:57 AM~9003021
> *hang in there, the car is looking great  :thumbsup:
> *


I know its I'm just tired of it not being done its just so close and I want to drive it


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 15 2007, 10:33 AM~9003670
> *I know its I'm just tired of it not being done its just so close and I want to drive it
> *




wahtever you do , Dont run and sell it when its done :uh: roll that bitch.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Oct 15 2007, 11:26 AM~9004259
> *wahtever you do , Dont run and sell it when its done  :uh:  roll that bitch.
> *


I don't plan on ever selling it :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

if your really dont want it i ll take and do something wiyh it dont know what but something :dunno:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 15 2007, 02:51 PM~9006038
> *if your really dont want it i ll take and do something wiyh it dont know what but something  :dunno:
> *


John you wouldn't know what to do with it, its a Chevy :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Oct 15 2007, 04:23 PM~9007546
> *John  you wouldn't know what to  do with it,  its a Chevy  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Oct 15 2007, 04:23 PM~9007546
> *John  you wouldn't know what to  do with it,  its a Chevy  :biggrin:
> *


i know but it would make a great lawn ornament :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 8 2007, 10:05 AM~8952277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man those stripes are badass...car looks hella good too!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 15 2007, 06:04 PM~9008367
> *i know but it would make a great lawn ornament :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

just think man. its getting colder, and you will have the winter to get it finished and bust out hard in the spring.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 17 2007, 06:34 PM~9024888
> *just think man. its getting colder,  and you will have the winter to get it finished and bust out hard in the spring.
> *


I hope to bust out this winter but I guess we will see :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 15 2007, 07:33 AM~9003670
> *I know its I'm just tired of it not being done its just so close and I want to drive it
> *



bring it up here. i'll drive that bad bitch how it sits right now. :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 02:53 AM~9028189
> *bring it up here.  i'll drive that bad bitch how it sits right now.  :cheesy:
> *


well you would get a good start but you would have a hard time stoping with the brakes not being finished. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 18 2007, 12:56 AM~9028197
> *well you would get a good start but you would have a hard time stoping with the brakes not being finished. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Down shift. :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

come on now your to close to get frustrated now :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 18 2007, 04:20 PM~9032776
> *come on now your to close to get frustrated now :biggrin:
> *


yea but thats when shit starts to go wrong the most, it's its own way of laughing at you! :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Oct 18 2007, 06:00 PM~9033580
> *yea but thats when shit starts to go wrong the most, it's its own way of laughing at you! :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 my car laughts at me ill jus back hand it :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 19 2007, 04:21 AM~9036749
> *:0  :0  :0 my car laughts at me ill jus back hand it  :0    :biggrin:
> *


trust me I've done a lot of that to mine, it just made it worse. I don't think she liked me


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Oct 19 2007, 12:26 PM~9039706
> *trust me I've done a lot of that to mine, it just made it worse. I don't think she liked me
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

callin her a bitch,and cunt also didn't work :nosad:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Oct 20 2007, 01:22 PM~9042639
> *callin her a bitch,and cunt also didn't work :nosad:
> *


 :0 lol


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

ok everybody quit whoreing up my topic


























j/k Iguess it keeps it at the top


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

we jus waitin around and chillin and hopein *U will post some Darn PIcs!!!!!!!!!!! and also let u know u got a fan base waitin to see u get that sweet ride done * thats all


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I think I may be done with pics till after Carl Casper :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 20 2007, 09:11 PM~9048366
> *I think I may be done with pics till after Carl Casper  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 well i quess ill have to walk up there and check it out :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 21 2007, 09:19 AM~9049914
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  well i quess ill have to walk up there and check it out  :biggrin:
> *


yeah from now on I think I will show it by apoinment only :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 21 2007, 02:20 PM~9051603
> *yeah from now on I think I will show it by apoinment only :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


how much is admission? :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 20 2007, 07:44 PM~9047987
> *we jus waitin around and chillin and hopein U will post some Darn PIcs!!!!!!!!!!! and also let u know u got a fan base waitin to see u get that sweet ride done  thats all
> *


this is true


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

get the brakes done yet :dunno: :wave:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 24 2007, 08:48 AM~9071692
> *get the brakes done yet :dunno:  :wave:
> *


no I guess tommy told you about the problems I was having. I need to get a new brass union block :uh:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

well damn the bad luck when you going to get that?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 24 2007, 12:28 PM~9073825
> *well damn the bad luck when you going to get that?
> *



x2


jjus tell me and ill come help u homie


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

hopfully I'm going to try fri. if I can find what I need locally


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 26 2007, 01:30 PM~9089451
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

did you get the parts you need? :yessad: :nosad: :no: :yes:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 28 2007, 10:03 AM~9099467
> *did you get the parts you need? :yessad:  :nosad:  :no:  :yes:
> *


no I'm going to try napa in the morning :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HARD IN DA PAINT 64 HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 28 2007, 03:56 PM~9100886
> *HARD IN DA PAINT 64 HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

seen you in the garage did you pinstripe some more or are you done i thouhgt it looked good last time i was up there. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 28 2007, 07:23 PM~9101806
> *seen you in the garage did you pinstripe some more or are you done i thouhgt it looked good last time i was  up there. :biggrin:
> *


no working on the trunk got some vinyl but no more pics till casper so if you want to see it you need to come over :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 29 2007, 12:40 AM~9103974
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I was scared for a minute that you snuck some pics of the trunk on me :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 29 2007, 01:43 AM~9103982
> *I was scared for a minute that you snuck some pics of the trunk on me :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol...nah. Ill keep it on the DL. :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

cmon jro give em up


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Oct 29 2007, 11:01 AM~9105685
> *cmon jro give em up
> *


He did't take any pics I guess you need to ride out and see it Bob


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

I wanna c lol more pics  :nicoderm:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Oct 29 2007, 01:05 PM~9106415
> *I wanna c  lol more pics   :nicoderm:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Oct 29 2007, 09:01 AM~9105685
> *cmon jro give em up
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: u can take him bob :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

TTT for my homie :cheesy:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

dang post whore had to be at the top of the page again. whats up Dolle :wave:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 2 2007, 01:01 PM~9139351
> *dang post whore had to be at the top of the page again. whats up Dolle :wave:
> *


sup John I will get with you when I ride out to brents


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

This not being able to see pictures business sucks.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 2 2007, 11:50 AM~9139674
> *This not being able to see pictures business sucks.
> *


word


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 2 2007, 11:45 AM~9139653
> *sup John I will get with you when I ride out to brents
> *


cool just let me know. i found a video with brent in it from 1987 :roflmao: :roflmao: youd like it


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

man Me Brent and a couple of people went to Chi-town in about 2002 and Hollywoood Bob had a pic of himself from the late 80s or early 90s of him acting like he's lifting up a 64 wheel that was on 3, but with a huge ass mullet. That is one of the funniest old pics I've seen


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 2 2007, 01:50 PM~9139674
> *This not being able to see pictures business sucks.
> *


ride out and see it then :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 3 2007, 06:34 AM~9145115
> *ride out and see it then :biggrin:
> *


but then he'll have to kill you :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 3 2007, 09:16 AM~9145199
> *but then he'll have to kill you :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 3 2007, 07:16 AM~9145199
> *but then he'll have to kill you :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got the brakes bleed and I drove the car out of the garage today it felt nice even though it was only 20 feet


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 4 2007, 03:55 PM~9152607
> *got the brakes bleed and I drove the car out of the garage today it felt nice even though it was only 20 feet
> *



thats good to hear homie see ur gettin it done


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 4 2007, 08:22 PM~9153481
> *thats good to hear homie see ur gettin it done
> *


yeah thanks for your help last night they still need alittle adjusting


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 4 2007, 03:55 PM~9152607
> *got the brakes bleed and I drove the car out of the garage today it felt nice even though it was only 20 feet
> *


yeah i saw you moving it and was waiting for it to go down the street but you put it away  :tears: :guns:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 4 2007, 09:15 PM~9153827
> *yeah i saw you moving it and was waiting for it to go down the street but you put it away   :tears:  :guns:
> *


yeah it don't have any coolant in it yet not trying to burn it up and the brakes need alittle adjusting


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

SOUNDS LIKE YOUR ALMOST THERE MAN!!! NICE, HAVE YOU DONE THE EXHAUST YET????


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 4 2007, 10:24 PM~9154304
> *SOUNDS LIKE YOUR ALMOST THERE MAN!!! NICE, HAVE YOU DONE THE EXHAUST YET????
> *


no that is going to be my last project. next up is the hydraulics :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 4 2007, 08:46 PM~9154463
> *no that is going to be my last project. next up is the hydraulics :biggrin:
> *


if you need to trailer it to get the exhaust done let me know :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 5 2007, 08:48 AM~9156509
> *if you need to trailer it to get the exhaust done let me know :biggrin:
> *


I will I may have found a place that I can order one from but I will need your help with the trailor for carl casper for sure


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

two trips for you and tommy,have you sent in your form yet?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Lets not use the T word around here mmmk?! :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 5 2007, 10:47 AM~9158064
> *Lets not use the T word around here mmmk?! :biggrin:
> *


who tommy :machinegun:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 5 2007, 03:26 PM~9159370
> *who tommy :machinegun:
> *


pretty sure he is talking about trailor. You better believe my car is going on a trailor :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 6 2007, 12:11 PM~9166683
> *pretty sure he is talking about trailor. You better believe my car is going on a trailor  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 6 2007, 01:11 PM~9166683
> *pretty sure he is talking about trailor. You better believe my car is going on a trailor  :biggrin:
> *



I got one you can borrow because I am sure I won't need it.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 6 2007, 01:18 PM~9167237
> *I got one you can borrow because I am sure I won't need it.
> *


  I will do that for sure then so John won't have to make two trips. Also Tim I need to get that block tapped out soon


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

I thought Tommy was worse than trailor :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 6 2007, 01:18 PM~9167237
> *I got one you can borrow because I am sure I won't need it.
> *



Keep your head up Timmy.... Things will happen sooner or later.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Nov 6 2007, 03:08 PM~9168875
> *Keep your head up Timmy....  Things will happen sooner or later.
> *


better late then never


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

IS THIS THE NEW LOUISVILLE TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Nov 6 2007, 07:48 PM~9170014
> *IS THIS THE NEW LOUISVILLE TOPIC :biggrin:
> *


I guess it is


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

well no one post pics here anymore j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 7 2007, 11:39 AM~9175716
> *well no one post pics here anymore j/k  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: will scott dont no until now but i got a pic of wat he has done to his impala that he wonts to it a mystery Dont hate me scott :0  




























































































ITS NOW A DONK!






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

oh boy, lol :0 :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 7 2007, 01:07 PM~9176313
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  will scott dont no until now but i got a pic of wat he has done to his impala that he wonts to it a mystery Dont hate me scott  :0
> 
> 
> ...


thats why he got them taller garage doors :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

28s nicka!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I drove the car down the street today it drives pretty good no crazy sounds and nothing broke :biggrin: It felt really good to have it on a real street after two years in the garage I never thought it would take this long


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

looked good too :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 10 2007, 08:06 PM~9199567
> *I drove the car down the street today it drives pretty good no crazy sounds and nothing broke :biggrin: It felt really good to have it on a real street after two years in the garage I never thought it would take this long
> *


YOU ARE THIRSTY! :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 10 2007, 09:10 PM~9199855
> *looked good too  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks it was like I had a cheering section when I rode past your house :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 10 2007, 10:05 PM~9200159
> *YOU ARE THIRSTY! :cheesy:
> *


I sure am I wish cheeks would just bring me my damn beer


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 10 2007, 10:46 PM~9200395
> *I sure am I wish cheeks would just bring me my damn beer
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 10 2007, 08:43 PM~9200384
> *thanks it was like I had a cheering section when I rode past your house :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 10 2007, 08:43 PM~9200384
> *thanks it was like I had a cheering section when I rode past your house :biggrin:
> *



i missed it :banghead: :banghead: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 



i would have cheered but i had to work :banghead:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 10 2007, 11:45 PM~9200736
> *i missed it  :banghead:  :banghead:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> i would have cheered but i had to work  :banghead:
> *


I'll take you for a ride :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 10 2007, 09:48 PM~9200748
> *I'll take you for a ride  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: that will work  



yea dad told me when i got home and he said all he could hear is 





*RRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 10 2007, 11:50 PM~9200763
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  that will work
> yea dad told me when i got home and he said all he could hear is
> RRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah I pulled it out of the garage again today :biggrin: :biggrin: it just feel good to get in it and drive it even if it don't have a exaust yet


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

didnt hear it today :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 11 2007, 07:36 PM~9205253
> *didnt hear it today  :biggrin:
> *


you may just be getting used to it :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

NEVER SEEN YOUT THREAD TILL TODAY AND I MUST SAY DAMN MANG SHIT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 11 2007, 06:04 PM~9205404
> *you may just be getting used to it :biggrin:
> *


or too old to hear it :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 11 2007, 08:18 PM~9205521
> *NEVER SEEN YOUT THREAD TILL TODAY AND I MUST SAY DAMN MANG SHIT LOOKS GOOD
> *


thanks you are catching it at the end of the build I hope to do some major cosmetic changes before a big show thats coming up in feb. the plan is to try and come out hard but we will see


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

you can hold on to the jack for awhile if you need to i dont need it right now


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 11 2007, 08:28 PM~9205599
> *you can hold on to the jack for awhile if you need to i dont need it right now
> *


  I was going to bring it down today but I used it again I got the rear end all buttoned up got the fluid topped off and but in the vent looks pretty good I think. Anyways if you need it just let me know I need to buy my cheep ass one


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

thats cool


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 11 2007, 08:32 PM~9205632
> * I was going to bring it down today but I used it again I got the rear end all buttoned up got the fluid topped off and but in the vent looks pretty good I think. Anyways if you need it just let me know I need to buy my cheep ass one
> *



NEIGHBORS SHARE :cheesy: , 

Whats that old saying?

"IT CAN BE LIKE BOTH OF OURS"! lol


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 11 2007, 08:35 PM~9205651
> *NEIGHBORS SHARE :cheesy: ,
> 
> Whats that old saying?
> ...


yeah we will just keep it at my house :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you want some of this too old man :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 11 2007, 08:36 PM~9205664
> *yeah we will just keep it at my house  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you want some of this too old man :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I need to know what size the nut is that holds the panhard bar to the rearend my chromer lost mine and I forgot about it till today when I was under there working on the rear end


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 11 2007, 09:26 PM~9206880
> *I need to know what size the nut is that holds the panhard bar to the rearend my chromer lost mine and I forgot about it till today when I was under there working on the rear end
> *


 :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 12 2007, 09:40 AM~9208718
> *:0
> *


I don't think it was in anty danger of coming off as slow as 
I was driving the other day I need to get under the car and make sure everthing is tight


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 11 2007, 08:26 PM~9206880
> *I need to know what size the nut is that holds the panhard bar to the rearend my chromer lost mine and I forgot about it till today when I was under there working on the rear end
> *


i bleieve its metric fine thread, almost positive on that, and i think its an m20, somethine like that.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I was thinking it was 3/4 fine thread I don't think they started useing metric till much later but I could be wrong


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 12 2007, 12:10 PM~9210220
> *I was thinking it was 3/4 fine thread I don't think they started useing metric till much later but I could be wrong
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 12 2007, 03:21 PM~9210682
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


I said could. You know I am seldom wrong :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 13 2007, 02:38 PM~9217973
> *I said could. You know I am seldom wrong :biggrin:
> *



I think its 3/4 too.. just cant remember how long


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 13 2007, 11:38 AM~9217973
> *I said could. You know I am seldom wrong :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :|


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 13 2007, 11:38 AM~9217973
> *I said could. You know I am seldom wrong :biggrin:
> *


yeah right :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 13 2007, 05:07 PM~9220563
> *yeah right :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I ordered my slow downs today and getting the check valves and all my fittings next week :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

awww sheet


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

awww sweet!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Nov 14 2007, 11:25 AM~9226367
> *awww sheet
> *


Word!


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Nov 14 2007, 01:25 PM~9226367
> *awww sheet
> *


I hope to have the hydraulics done by the first of the year that way all I got left before casper is the exaust


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

nice to hear that but did you get your nuts fixed :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 17 2007, 06:35 PM~9249517
> *nice to hear that but did you get your nuts fixed :roflmao:
> *


no Brent is going to help me get my nut all worked out :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 17 2007, 08:09 PM~9250333
> *no Brent is going to help me get my nut all worked out :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:0 o Snap u guys are nuts :biggrin: i had to say it :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I just order all my fittings on line I was going to order all stainless fittings till I saw the price difference if a steel fitting was $1.50 a stainless one was $7.00 thats a big difference I think I will just cap the ends and chrome them


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 18 2007, 11:25 PM~9255627
> *I just order all my fittings on line I was going to order all stainless fittings till I saw the price difference if a steel fitting was $1.50 a stainless one was $7.00 thats a big difference I think I will just cap the ends and chrome them
> *



Fittings ain't no joke ask Pinhead how much he has in SS fittings. :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 19 2007, 12:11 PM~9258890
> *Fittings ain't no joke ask Pinhead how much he has in SS fittings.  :0
> *


no doubt I knew the were high but damn


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

ttt for me with no pics :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 20 2007, 11:35 AM~9266678
> *ttt for me with no pics :biggrin:
> *



can we see pics when u get ur fiitings :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 20 2007, 01:53 PM~9266793
> *:biggrin:
> can we  see pics when u get ur fiitings  :biggrin:
> *


sure I'll post pics of the fittings when I get them :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 20 2007, 12:36 PM~9267088
> *sure I'll post pics of the fittings when I get them :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: that will work


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 17 2007, 08:09 PM~9250333
> *no Brent is going to help me get my nut all worked out :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he's good at that but Pondo is better.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Nov 20 2007, 03:42 PM~9267591
> *he's good at that but Pondo is better.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

you get your fittings together yet


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 22 2007, 08:03 PM~9284096
> *you get your fittings together yet
> *


no I won't get them until monday there was a delay because some of them were on back order :angry:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 23 2007, 12:28 PM~9287951
> *no I won't get them until monday there was a delay because some of them were on back order  :angry:
> *


damn that back order


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Nov 23 2007, 03:25 PM~9288238
> *damn that back order
> *


its just like five fittings so I should be able to get started till they come in


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 23 2007, 02:11 PM~9288461
> *its just like five fittings so I should be able to get started till they come in
> *


gosh when i was building my impala the licence panels were both on back orger. One took me a month to get and the other took 3 months I was pissed!!!!!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Nov 23 2007, 04:47 PM~9288678
> *gosh when i was building my impala the licence panels were both on back orger. One took me a month to get and the other took 3 months I was pissed!!!!!
> *


yeah I just ordered the hood lip moulding and Hubbards had it on back order but Ecklers had it for $20 cheeper and in stock so I should get it next week sometime. Now all that is left is to get the hardline ordered and the exaust done so i shoulfd make carl casper


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

that would be good to have it done for casper


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 23 2007, 06:44 PM~9290254
> *that would be good to have it done for casper
> *


word


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 23 2007, 08:44 PM~9290254
> *that would be good to have it done for casper
> *


I guess we will see the damn exaust is so expensive thats what is going to be the hold up :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

u can drive it without jus might piss off everyone! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 23 2007, 09:43 PM~9290683
> *u can drive it without jus might piss off everyone! lol :biggrin:
> *


you really think I care if I piss anyone off I'm just worried about the exaust coming out right by the cross member and burning the paint on the frame


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 23 2007, 09:44 PM~9290694
> *you really think I care if I piss anyone off I'm just worried about the exaust coming out right by the cross member and burning the paint on the frame
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: or that :biggrin: i still havnt got to see it :angry:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 23 2007, 09:46 PM~9290702
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  or that  :biggrin:  i still havnt got to see it  :angry:
> *


looks the same as last time you saw it I can just drive it now. you are one of the few people who have seen the trunk so far. I got some parts for you to take to billy at your next meeting


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i cant go  :angry: i have to work sunday


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 23 2007, 09:51 PM~9290749
> *i cant go    :angry:  i have to work sunday
> *


how often do you guess have a meeting I need to get this stuff to him?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 23 2007, 09:56 PM~9290782
> *how often do you guess have a meeting I need to get this stuff to him?
> *



every month but he might come in some time sooner he gots something that i need


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 23 2007, 09:57 PM~9290791
> *every month but he might come in some time sooner he gots something that i need
> *


let me know


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

ight o and i got my first pay check finally !!!! now i can start savin up for some pumps! :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 23 2007, 10:01 PM~9290829
> *ight o and i got my first pay check finally !!!! now i can start savin up for some pumps!  :cheesy:
> *


don't spend any of it save every penny! the first dollar is the hardest to spend after that it gets easy. SAVE IT ALL!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

man im tryin but man im lookin thou ebay the cassifieds and everything!! but im going to try to be good...i still need u to help me with my lights on my car :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 23 2007, 10:15 PM~9290913
> *man im tryin but man im lookin thou ebay the cassifieds and everything!! but im going to try to be good...i still need u to help me with my lights on my car  :biggrin:
> *


we can do that you got heat in your garage if not you need to bring it down here


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i got heaters  but it might jus be easyer for u if i bring it to u :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 23 2007, 10:29 PM~9291013
> *i got heaters    but it might jus be easyer for u if i bring it to u  :cheesy:
> *


we can do that. Don't forget I got some shit to paint I hope you got some clear left


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 oppps

































ofcourse i still got it


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

how much you got?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 23 2007, 11:30 PM~9291460
> *how much you got?
> *



1/3 of can maybe :biggrin: 


if u didnt over mix that one batch we be at half :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

TtT :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got my fittings today and the backordered ones shipped today so its time to start the Hydraulics. Also Timdog is going to sandblast my bumper brackets to save me some time so I should have those painted and back on soon


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 27 2007, 02:21 PM~9316956
> *got my fittings today and the backordered ones shipped today so its time to start the Hydraulics. Also Timdog is going to sandblast my bumper brackets to save me some time so I should have those painted and back on soon
> *


 :0 sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 23 2007, 08:13 PM~9290900
> *don't spend any of it save every penny! the first dollar is the hardest to spend after that it gets easy. SAVE IT ALL!
> *


i made him put gas in the truck i thought he was going to cry :biggrin: and i havent got to see the trunk yet :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:angry: :angry:


> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Nov 27 2007, 03:23 PM~9317526
> *i made him put gas in the truck i thought he was going to cry :biggrin: and i havent got to see the trunk yet :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Nov 28 2007, 05:21 AM~9316956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x 2


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Your shit is done as of yesterday. :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 28 2007, 11:54 AM~9323865
> *Your shit is done as of yesterday.  :cheesy:
> *


cool I will be out there sun to pick it up and drop off more parts :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 28 2007, 10:15 AM~9324037
> *cool I will be out there sun to pick it up and drop off more parts :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Nov 28 2007, 02:15 PM~9324765
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 28 2007, 01:15 PM~9324037
> *cool I will be out there sun to pick it up and drop off more parts :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

you need one of those lowrider radios


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Nov 29 2007, 03:52 PM~9332913
> *you need one of those lowrider radios
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Nov 29 2007, 01:52 PM~9332913
> *you need one of those lowrider radios
> *


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Nov 29 2007, 03:52 PM~9332913
> *you need one of those lowrider radios
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Nov 29 2007, 03:52 PM~9332913
> *you need one of those lowrider radios
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 30 2007, 04:25 PM~9341719
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey I need that cleer can you drop it off at my house for me?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 1 2007, 03:22 AM~9346974
> *hey I need that cleer can you drop it off at my house for me?
> *


 :0 im not ur bitch  

















but ill do it when i go to work ok :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 1 2007, 09:13 AM~9347614
> *:0 im not ur bitch
> but ill do it when i go to work ok  :biggrin:
> *


thanks I will do some stripes in return


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 2 2007, 07:01 AM~9349396
> *thanks I will do some stripes in return
> *


lol, i think supa got the better end of the deal :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Dec 1 2007, 07:28 PM~9350420
> *lol, i think supa got the better end of the deal  :cheesy:
> *




Where homies  and he knows if he needs to borrow something he jus has to ask


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 1 2007, 09:18 PM~9350980
> *Where homies    and he knows if he needs to borrow something he jus has to ask
> *


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

hey dolle, i seen you been talking about the exhaust being expensive as hell, i too figured that to be the case, but lately i have been seeing that multiple places are selling stainless kits for 58-64 impalas, impala bobs was one, and i seen a bunch more, there like 750 with flowmaster mufflers, and the exits in front of the rear wheelsm i dont know if they are junk our what, but thought you should know, i would like some feedback on those as well, if there good it would definately be a great deal.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 1 2007, 11:27 PM~9351817
> *hey dolle, i seen you been talking about the exhaust being expensive as hell, i too figured that to be the case, but lately i have been seeing that multiple places are selling stainless kits for 58-64 impalas, impala bobs was one, and i seen a bunch more, there like 750 with flowmaster mufflers, and the exits in front of the rear wheelsm i dont know if they are junk our what, but thought you should know, i would like some feedback on those as well, if there good it would definately be a great deal.
> *


I saw the one from impala bob and been thinking about trying it I would still need to polish it and buy stainless hangers and mufflers but it might be cheeper


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

sooo wats new....... :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 2 2007, 11:10 PM~9358678
> *sooo wats new.......  :biggrin:
> *


working on some hydraulic plumbing. I was going to do some painting but I didn't want the car sitting out in the rain so I will get it done next weekend


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 2 2007, 11:18 PM~9358774
> *working on some hydraulic plumbing. I was going to do some painting but I didn't want the car sitting out in the rain so I will get it done next weekend
> *



yea i hear you i would like to see the plumbin  but i got tomorrow off so maybe ill do something to my car :0 :biggrin: but there isnt any thing left to do\


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 2 2007, 11:20 PM~9358817
> *yea i hear you i would like to see the plumbin    but i got tomorrow off so maybe ill do something to my car  :0  :biggrin:  but there isnt any thing left to do\
> *


clean it up


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:uh: its to cold to wash it and thats wat it needs :0 but ill quess il fix dads tool box where he broke it


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thought I would post a few pics of the bulkhead I am going to use and the x-block (thanks to TIMDOG for drilling and tapping) all polished and ready to start bending some lines


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 2 2007, 11:46 PM~9359178
> *looks good homie  :biggrin:
> *


thanks I thought I would give the polishing a try I think it turned out pretty good


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Polishing looks good for a rookie. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 3 2007, 02:12 PM~9362944
> *Polishing looks good for a rookie.  :biggrin:
> *


I turned out pretty good I think. you got any 1/2 inch stainless I can buy from you Tim? I just want to try a few lines before I buy a whole 20 ft piece


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 3 2007, 09:33 AM~9361434
> *thanks I thought I would give the polishing a try I think it turned out pretty good
> *


yup they did


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

looks good dolle


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

NICE CAR


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 3 2007, 04:20 PM~9363480
> *I turned out pretty good I think. you got any 1/2 inch stainless I can buy from you Tim?  I just want to try a few lines before I buy a whole 20 ft piece
> *



I had some at one time, I do have the bender though. :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 3 2007, 07:57 PM~9365646
> *I had some at one time, I do have the bender though.  :cheesy:
> *


I got a bender I guess I am going to just buy a 20 ft piece


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 4 2007, 12:58 PM~9370542
> *I got a bender I guess I am going to just buy a 20 ft piece
> *


Buy some cheap steel lines from a auto parts store to mess with first.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 4 2007, 12:17 PM~9370616
> *Buy some cheap steel lines from a auto parts store to mess with first.
> *


I don't think they sell 1/2 do they


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 4 2007, 12:28 PM~9370675
> *I don't think they sell 1/2 do they
> *



hey i got some hardlines down in the garge u can mess with some i got some new piecees cant let u use them but i got some others for brake lines and gas


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 2 2007, 11:36 PM~9359056
> *thought I would post a few pics of the bulkhead I am going to use and the x-block (thanks to TIMDOG for drilling and tapping) all polished and ready to start bending some lines
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very good


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 4 2007, 12:55 PM~9370850
> *hey i got some hardlines down in the garge u can mess with some i got some new piecees cant let u use them but i got some others for brake lines and gas
> *


I need 1/2inch. fuel line is 5/16 or 3/8 at the largest


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

jus sayin u could partice on em i know there not 1/2 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 4 2007, 01:38 PM~9371095
> *jus sayin u could partice on em i know there not 1/2  :uh:
> *


its not that I don't know what I'm doing I have done it before I'm just worried about making mistakes on a $100 piece of line


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 5 2007, 02:08 PM~9380071
> *its not that I don't know what I'm doing I have done it before I'm just worried about making mistakes on a $100 piece of line
> *


 :uh: u dont know wat ur doing then if ur afraid of messin up  


jus messin :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 5 2007, 02:55 PM~9380444
> *:uh:  u dont know wat ur doing then if ur afraid of messin up
> jus messin  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 8 2007, 10:05 AM~8952277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

I hope it's ready for Casper's, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RED_@Dec 6 2007, 10:25 PM~9393113
> *I hope it's ready for Casper's, I can't wait to see it.
> *


x2


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RED_@Dec 6 2007, 10:25 PM~9393113
> *I hope it's ready for Casper's, I can't wait to see it.
> *


it should be ready the only thing I don't have that will hold it up ist the exaust and I hope I can get it done after the first of the year


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

sounds good man :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

i might walk down to see the trunk if your home sat night or sun


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 7 2007, 09:06 PM~9400502
> *i might walk down to see the trunk if your home sat night or sun
> *


make sure im home if u do :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 7 2007, 09:06 PM~9400502
> *i might walk down to see the trunk if your home sat night or sun
> *


  I hope to be out there working on it sat night I need to get some kerasene its cold out there


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 7 2007, 04:08 AM~9395212
> *it should be ready the only thing I don't have that will hold it up ist the exaust and I hope I can get it done after the first of the year
> *


nice, i would like to see it :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

maybe this would help :dunno: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5832&hl=exhaust


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 8 2007, 03:56 AM~9402749
> *maybe this would help :dunno:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5832&hl=exhaust
> *


that is a good looking exaust but I want polished stainless so it looks chrome


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 8 2007, 04:08 AM~9402787
> *that is a good looking exaust but I want polished stainless so it looks chrome
> *


right on, there was a chromed setup on here for cheap awhile back,but i think it may have sold


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 8 2007, 04:09 AM~9402790
> *right on, there was a chromed setup on here for cheap awhile back,but i think it may have sold
> *


I like the stainless because I don't have to worry aboutr any rust or if it blues it should polish back off. You coming to carl casper? you can see the trunk there


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i dunno yet, world of wheels is that same month, and thats a all weekend show also, those take alot of cash and vaction time


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 8 2007, 10:14 AM~9403225
> *i dunno yet, world of wheels is that same month, and thats a all weekend show also, those take alot of cash and vaction time
> *


where is world of wheels at? I'm going to the detroit autorama two weeks after casper its a pretty bad ass show


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:uh: quit posting that bullshit in here


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 9 2007, 10:43 PM~9413443
> *:uh: quit posting that bullshit in here
> *


 :uh: chill out damm no need to get bitchy jus tryin to have some fun with u


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 8 2007, 10:01 PM~9406464
> *where is world of wheels at? I'm going to the detroit autorama two weeks after casper its a pretty bad ass show
> *


its in indy, febuary 8-10, its more of a hotrod/classic style show,but its something to do durring the winter :cheesy: 
http://www.autorama.com/casi/indianapolis.htm


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: Looking Good Brother.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 9 2007, 10:53 PM~9413542
> *:uh:  chill out damm no need to get bitchy jus tryin to have some fun with u
> *


I'm just fukin with you you know I don't care


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Dec 10 2007, 06:55 AM~9416128
> *:thumbsup: Looking Good Brother.
> *


thanks Dave


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 10 2007, 07:45 AM~9416196
> *I'm just fukin with you you know I don't care
> *



i was hopeing i felt bad u asshole :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 10 2007, 12:02 PM~9417240
> *i was hopeing i felt bad u asshole  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: so any thing new with the impala or u jus waitin on the parts to get polished and get back.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 11 2007, 01:13 PM~9426108
> *:biggrin:  so any thing new with the impala or u jus waitin on the parts to get polished and get back.
> *


I polished the parts myself and they turned out really good so now I'm just wainting on the slowdowns and I need to but the stainless line and bend it. After that its just exaust


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

sounds good man need anythin jus hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Scott you can borrow him for the show if you really want to.just joking trunk looks good


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

i know a guy that does hardlines, he might help you........... if you beg!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 12 2007, 12:17 PM~9434122
> *i know a guy that does hardlines, he might help you........... if you beg!
> *



Yeah but he sucks anyway. :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 12 2007, 11:17 AM~9434122
> *i know a guy that does hardlines, he might help you........... if you beg!
> *


I know of different guy, and if you look at him in a certain gay way he will do them , bwhahahahahah! J/p Jeff! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 12 2007, 11:17 AM~9434122
> *i know a guy that does hardlines, he might help you........... if you beg!
> *


 :uh: ok please please please


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 12 2007, 09:17 AM~9434122
> *i know a guy that does hardlines, he might help you........... if you beg!
> *


but I thought Brent was busy :biggrin:


























ohhhhhhhh you were talking about you, my bad :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Make sure you do some of those cool curly cue ones. :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 12 2007, 07:32 PM~9438256
> *Make sure you do some of those cool curly cue ones.  :cheesy:
> *


no curly cues please. hows those brackets coming?


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Dec 13 2007, 06:34 AM~9442704
> *NICE  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 12 2007, 06:32 PM~9438256
> *Make sure you do some of those cool curly cue ones.  :cheesy:
> *


not me thats cool cars! :0 (cheeks) sorry i had too!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Dec 13 2007, 06:34 AM~9442704
> *NICE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Dave I'm pretty sure I didn't post that pic in my topic :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 13 2007, 12:24 PM~9444010
> *thanks Dave I'm pretty sure I didn't post that pic in my topic :uh:
> *


bwahhahaahhahahaaha


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 13 2007, 01:37 PM~9444604
> *bwahhahaahhahahaaha
> *


not like its a big deal if I didn't want people to see it I would not have posted it but I don't go posting pics in his topic now do I


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 13 2007, 12:18 PM~9444866
> *not like its a big deal if I didn't want people to see it I would not have posted it but I don't go posting pics in his topic now do I
> *


 :dunno: did you post it on lay-it-low OK..NO i stop at your house and got a PIC.......J/k i did not know brother :nosad:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Dec 14 2007, 12:02 AM~9449945
> *:dunno: did you post it on lay-it-low  OK..NO i stop at your house and got a PIC.......J/k i did not know brother :nosad:
> *


whatever dave if I wanted it in my topic I would have put it there like I said no big deal I did post it


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 14 2007, 05:29 AM~9451448
> *whatever dave if I wanted it in my topic I would have put it there like I said no big deal I did post it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BennyHill (Dec 14, 2007)

One of the cleanest 64's i've seen. Looks fresh bro


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BennyHill_@Dec 14 2007, 12:37 PM~9452843
> *One of the cleanest 64's i've seen. Looks fresh bro
> *


thanks


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

where you at dolle


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 15 2007, 12:37 AM~9457222
> *where you at dolle
> *


here I am Russ where you at?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got my slowdowns today and finished plumbing the setup I just need to bend the lines now


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Dec 14 2007, 01:02 AM~9449945
> *:dunno: did you post it on lay-it-low  OK..NO i stop at your house and got a PIC.......J/k i did not know brother :nosad:
> *


your going to time out MR. put your nose in the corner and think about what you did!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 16 2007, 09:26 PM~9466632
> *your going to time out MR.    put your nose in the corner and think about what you did!
> *


lets not start a bunch of shit again :uh:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Im not. just goofin off. sorry dolle, back to yo clean ass six fo!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 16 2007, 09:31 PM~9466658
> *Im not. just goofin off.  sorry dolle, back to yo clean ass six fo!
> *


I wasn't really serious


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love this 4. :0


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 17 2007, 05:43 PM~9468001
> *love this 4.    :0
> *


x2 TTT


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 17 2007, 02:43 AM~9468001
> *love this 4.    :0
> *


thanks I'll post more pics when its done


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 16 2007, 09:45 PM~9466707
> *I wasn't really serious
> *



will dam u act like it foo :uh:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Still lookin good!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 17 2007, 08:06 AM~9468646
> *thanks I'll post more pics when its done
> *



maybe, just maybe I can get down there for that paint one day. Fuck looking at pics, I'll see it in person. :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 18 2007, 02:20 AM~9474965
> *maybe,  just maybe I can get down there for that paint one day.      Fuck looking at pics,    I'll see it in person.    :cheesy:
> *


  just get at me and let me know


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

hey dolle , what did you end up doing for brakelines??? i'm just finishing mine right now.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 18 2007, 11:06 PM~9480845
> *hey dolle , what did you end up doing for brakelines??? i'm just finishing mine right now.
> *


I ordered all of them from right stuff detailing all but the front cross member line I bent it and had to have it flaired so it runs across the back of the frame


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

I got a super kit from www.impalapart.com i thank ,,,, front to back and all the lines it was like 280.00 or soooooo :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Dec 19 2007, 01:27 PM~9484320
> *I got a super kit from www.impalapart.com i thank ,,,, front to back and all the lines it was like 280.00 or soooooo :biggrin:
> *


yeah I paid something like that from right stuff detailing but the front cross member line goes across the front and it covered up my striping and my shaved cross member so I ran it across the back


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 19 2007, 03:29 PM~9484689
> *yeah I paid something like that from right stuff detailing but the front cross member line goes across the front and it covered up my striping and my shaved cross member so I ran it across the back
> *



Good thing you did because a line across the x-member is goofy looking when everything else is a clean looking.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 19 2007, 12:36 PM~9484726
> *Good thing you did because a line across the x-member is goofy looking when everything else is a clean looking.
> *


word


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 19 2007, 12:29 PM~9484689
> *yeah I paid something like that from right stuff detailing but the front cross member line goes across the front and it covered up my striping and my shaved cross member so I ran it across the back
> *


TRU :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 12 2007, 11:46 AM~9435311
> *I know of different guy, and if you look at him in a certain gay way he will do them , bwhahahahahah! J/p Jeff! :biggrin:
> *


  wonderin why it took em so long to do my hardlines! wasnt lookin at em the right way!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

lookin good bro ....


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 19 2007, 10:21 AM~9484295
> *I ordered all of them from right stuff detailing all but the front cross member line I bent it and had to have it flaired so it runs across the back of the frame
> *


 cool, i ordered mine from inlinetube, all stainless, i assume you did too, i was gonna run the crossmemebr piece across the back, but i ended up doing it in the front, i never removed my lip though, i just smoothed it a bit, i thknk it looks good though, didn't cover much of the striping, on mine, and i used nice stainless clamps on it. finally got all th lines done today, i had to shorten the mianline though, damn that stainless was hard as hell to flar, but i got it done just fine :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: compng along nice couldnt do much better myself


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 20 2007, 03:00 AM~9490580
> *cool, i ordered mine from inlinetube, all stainless, i assume you did too, i was gonna run the crossmemebr piece across the back, but i ended up doing it in the front, i never removed my lip though, i just smoothed it a bit, i thknk it looks good though, didn't cover much of the striping, on mine, and i used nice stainless clamps on it. finally got all th lines done today, i had to shorten the mianline though, damn that stainless was hard as hell to flar, but i got it done just fine :biggrin:
> *


I had the same problem flaring it I ended up getting a place here in town to flar it for me. And yes I also did all stainless


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Dec 20 2007, 02:42 AM~9490496
> *lookin good bro ....
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

TTT for a Sweet 64 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 31 2005, 02:05 PM~4106933
> *Here they are homie.      Only 2 of the pics would work.
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 2 pics says it all anyways


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 21 2007, 11:22 AM~9500636
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 2 pics says it all anyways
> *


those are the before pics alot has changed since then


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 21 2007, 12:45 PM~9501135
> *those are the before pics alot has changed since then
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Dec 21 2007, 01:43 PM~9501574
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

TTT for my homie


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Merry Christmas To you and your family Scott :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

That thang is badass I can't wait to see it in casper big thumbs for Dolle


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Merry Christmas Homie


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

more pics


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2007, 09:11 PM~9524702
> *more pics
> *


Xs 2


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 ill jus walk up and see it :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 24 2007, 02:30 PM~9521548
> *Merry Christmas Homie
> *


same to you


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2007, 11:11 PM~9524702
> *more pics
> *


I may post some after I paint the top this week


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 25 2007, 09:23 PM~9531244
> *:0
> *


dont tease lets see :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 26 2007, 08:20 AM~9533192
> *dont tease lets see :0
> *


walk down :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 25 2007, 08:45 PM~9530104
> *I may post some after I paint the top this week
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 26 2007, 08:51 AM~9533478
> *walk down :biggrin:
> *


without the doors open cant tell when your home :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 27 2007, 08:34 AM~9540823
> *without the doors open cant tell when your home :biggrin:
> *


yeah its too cold to work with the door open and I was doing some painting last night I need to get some more paint today I ran out last night so the top looks horrible so far but I hope to finish it up later this afternoon


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

ill come down this afternoon and knock on the garage door :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 27 2007, 08:39 AM~9540833
> *ill come down this afternoon and knock on the garage door :biggrin:
> *


I won't be out there until around 4:00 or so the wife is at work and I got the girls today I also may be painting so I won't be able to open the door try and come down friday it should be cleared and you will be able to get a better idea of what it is going to look like


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

ok :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

hey dolle give me a call this weekend...or text me your #................


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Dec 27 2007, 05:28 PM~9543766
> *hey dolle give me a call this weekend...or text me your #................
> *


will do. With intrest I figure you owe me a keg by now :roflmao: :roflmao: you just live across the street I wouldn't think it would take long to drop off a case of beer


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I painted the top and I think it looks pretty good I will post some pics after I buff it and get it back together. also Caranto is coming out tom. to help me with some hardlines :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Cool cant wait to see it


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Dec 27 2007, 08:31 PM~9545170
> *Cool cant wait to see it
> *


there is some spots wheer the pearl streaked for whatever reason but its not real noticable and hopefully after casper I am going to get some patterns on it and maybe some murals on the sail panels :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 27 2007, 06:28 PM~9545159
> *I painted the top and I think it looks pretty good I will post some pics after I buff it and get it back together. also Caranto is coming out tom. to help me with some hardlines :biggrin:
> *


what time tomorrow i would like to see the top


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 27 2007, 08:55 PM~9545325
> *what time tomorrow i would like to see the top
> *


he should be here by six or so


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

sounds nice scott


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

sounds good man i should be home to see it :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 27 2007, 11:15 PM~9546533
> *sounds good man i should be home to see it  :cheesy:
> *


yeah come on down at around 6:30 or 7:00 we should be out there working


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks to Caranto here is the hardlines


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 28 2007, 10:45 PM~9555081
> *thanks to Caranto here is the hardlines
> 
> 
> ...


dam that looks good man nice good job caranto and scott :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I need to finish flaring every thing and tweek a few lines then polish and wiring and the hydraulics are done


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Dammmmmnnnnnn Nice!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 28 2007, 07:45 PM~9555081
> *thanks to Caranto here is the hardlines
> 
> 
> ...


ok, it looks good....................BUT you NEED to have chrome elbows and chrome checks, T fitting, and slowdowns, the brass is just killing it, other than that it looks great, now i would even be willing to DONATE the fittings and checks, i just happen to have a pair of 3/4" elbows,checks, and t fittings that i wont be needing  lmk if you want them


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 28 2007, 11:25 PM~9556092
> *ok, it looks good....................BUT you NEED to have chrome elbows and chrome checks, T fitting, and slowdowns, the brass is just killing it, other than that it looks great, now i would even be willing to DONATE the fittings and checks, i just happen to have a pair of 3/4" elbows,checks, and t fittings that i wont be needing   lmk if you want them
> *


It LOOKS GOOD TO ME, IT Quality NOT MORE CHROME DOLLE Signature. 
GOOD JOB BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

looks killer!!! now hardline the wiring and you will be a pro!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 29 2007, 01:25 AM~9556092
> *ok, it looks good....................BUT you NEED to have chrome elbows and chrome checks, T fitting, and slowdowns, the brass is just killing it, other than that it looks great, now i would even be willing to DONATE the fittings and checks, i just happen to have a pair of 3/4" elbows,checks, and t fittings that i wont be needing   lmk if you want them
> *


thanks but everthing is 1/2 I do plan on chroming all the fittings and checks it will just be after the first of the year


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 29 2007, 08:26 AM~9557156
> *looks killer!!! now hardline the wiring and you will be a pro!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks for all your help I just need to finish flarring everything and I may be able to get the car to lift


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 29 2007, 08:35 AM~9557246
> *thanks for all your help I just need to finish flarring everything and I may be able to get the car to lift
> *


no problem...... and thanks to supafly & lalo for the support!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

From what I çan see on my 2 inch screen that looks great!!! I agree with J hardlined wiring would look good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 29 2007, 07:34 AM~9557241
> *thanks but everthing is 1/2 I do plan on chroming all the fittings and checks it will just be after the first of the year
> *


nice, i agree, the chrome fittings will make it look 10x nicer. and it wont cost that much money. setup looks good, i might pinstripe my backplates now :biggrin:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

chromed bars instead of the batt. cables,chromed fittings and hardline the dump wiring would be the finishing touch!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 29 2007, 11:46 AM~9557662
> *chromed bars instead of the batt. cables,chromed fittings  and hardline the dump wiring would be the finishing touch!
> *


damn everbody likes to spend my money J/K I do plan on everything mentioned above but I couldn't be happier with the way it turned out so far I still need a Adex


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

It looks great, It ought to win you a case or 2 of beer at Caspers this year right?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RED_@Dec 29 2007, 02:32 PM~9558404
> *It looks great, It ought to win you a case or 2 of beer at Caspers this year right?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: no thats next year so I got that much more time for improvements


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2007, 11:01 AM~9557478
> *nice, i agree, the chrome fittings will make it look 10x nicer.  and it wont cost that much money. setup looks good, i might pinstripe my backplates now  :biggrin:
> *


i do plan to send the fittings out to the chromer as soon as I can


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so is that a kandy color? some pics it does, some it doesnt...


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2007, 08:56 PM~9560467
> *so is that a kandy color? some pics it does, some it doesnt...
> *


no its ford toreador red kind of looks like candy in the sun


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 29 2007, 10:00 AM~9557302
> *no problem...... and thanks to supafly & lalo for the support!
> *


  noprob good meeting u homie :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 30 2007, 08:22 AM~9564185
> *:thumbsup:
> *


anymore luck with the blasting?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

TTT for me


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

Looks really good, nice job!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Dec 31 2007, 09:23 PM~9576794
> *Looks really good, nice job!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks it should be done real soon I can't wait to ride


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

seen the garage open today did you get it buffed and plumbed


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 31 2007, 10:25 PM~9577186
> *seen the garage open today did you get it buffed and plumbed
> *


yea i wont to see it buffed :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 31 2007, 10:25 PM~9577186
> *seen the garage open today did you get it buffed and plumbed
> *


got the hydraulics about done I got the roof halfway buffed and I'm not happy with it so its going to my buddy that painted it to respray it


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

what happened to the roof i thought it looked pretty good :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 1 2008, 09:51 AM~9579394
> *what happened to the roof i thought it looked pretty good :0
> *


it looked blotchy :angry:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 i liked it alot too :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 1 2008, 11:44 AM~9579686
> *:0  i liked it alot too  :0
> *


I like what it is going to look like when it is finished but I just wasn't happy with my painting skills


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 1 2008, 12:10 PM~9579817
> *I like what it is going to look like when it is finished but I just wasn't happy with my painting skills
> *


i thik it looks goo but mayb u see some things once it was all buffed or did u ever buff it?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 1 2008, 12:13 PM~9579829
> *i thik it looks goo but mayb u see some things once it was all buffed or did u ever buff it?
> *


I buffed about half of it and it had a good shine I don't know I just wasn't happy with it and I know I will be after he sprays it


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i think sometimes ur to hard on ur work but main thing is ur happy with it thou


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 1 2008, 12:27 PM~9579882
> *i think sometimes ur to hard on ur work but main thing is ur happy with it thou
> *


I'm going to try and get the hydraulics wired tonight if you get a chance bring me some speaker wire down and I will give you your buffer back


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

maybe later if not tomorrow


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 1 2008, 02:25 PM~9580430
> *maybe later if not tomorrow
> *


I got to go back to work tomorrow I was going to try and get the stereo and hydraulics wired tonight


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 1 2008, 02:31 PM~9580457
> *I got to go back to work tomorrow I was going to try and get the stereo and hydraulics wired tonight
> *


i might try to stop by before i go to work then


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i took it up there but u werent home  tell me wats up


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 28 2007, 08:45 PM~9555081
> *thanks to Caranto here is the hardlines
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks nice man!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 1 2008, 03:36 PM~9580784
> *damn that looks nice man!
> *


thanks it should be lifting by the weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 1 2008, 03:29 PM~9580746
> *i took it up there but u werent home    tell me wats up
> *


sorry I went out with the wife and kids I'm home now so come down after you get off work if you want


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

dont get off work till 10


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 1 2008, 08:20 PM~9582424
> *dont get off work till 10
> *


cool I just get it from him later I should be out ther that late I need to try and stay up tonight I got to go to work tomorrow


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

im home :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 1 2008, 05:43 PM~9582115
> *thanks it should be lifting by the weekend :biggrin:
> *


awsome keep us posted


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 1 2008, 11:15 PM~9583995
> *awsome keep us posted
> *


x24343 :biggrin:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: I got the back lifted and one of the brand fuckin new parker slowdown blew the top off where the faucet handel is the trunk was covered in oil :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: made a huge mess everwhere I cleaned it up and just had to walk away :angry: :angry:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: damn I'm mad


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

damn, sorry to hear that. oh, the whoes of bulding a lowrider. I say you sue parker for everything they got! or at least make them clean it up.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 2 2008, 12:09 AM~9584451
> *damn, sorry to hear that.  oh, the whoes of bulding a lowrider.  I say you sue parker for everything they got!  or at least make them clean it up.
> *


wish I could the other two you can see where the seem is welded but after this one blew I got to looking and it looks like it wasn't welded :angry: :uh: :dunno:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 2 2008, 12:12 AM~9584473
> *wish I could the other two you can see where the seem is welded but after this one blew I got to looking and it looks like it wasn't welded :angry:  :uh:  :dunno:
> *


dam Scott srry to hear that wat u going to do now...... id have parker replace it and aything that was damaged


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 2 2008, 12:13 AM~9584477
> *dam Scott srry to hear that wat u going to do now...... id have parker replace it and aything that was damaged
> *


I'll get a new one and nothing was damaged just a big mess to clean up I got most of it with a bottle of degresser and a roll of papertowels


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Jan 1 2008, 09:55 PM~9584324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





   :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2008, 04:18 AM~9585995
> *      :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I know I just had to walk away for awhile :angry:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

damn I would have been heated!


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 1 2008, 10:17 PM~9584508
> *I'll get a new one and nothing was damaged just a big mess to clean up I got most of it with a bottle of degresser and a roll of papertowels
> *


AHH memories :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

that shit sucks dolle :angry:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

should go into the parker store ask for the guy who sold them to you and punch him in the face.......



























it would make you feel better :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 2 2008, 05:48 PM~9590395
> *should go into the parker store ask for the guy who sold them to you and punch him in the face.......
> it would make you feel better :biggrin:
> *



bwahaahahahahahahaha!!!!


then make him clean your trunk. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

that sucks dolle but other than that it appears to be coming out nice man, keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Like TimDog always says... If you have Hydro's, your going to have problems. But that's OK, the car looks great.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 3 2008, 05:46 AM~9595056
> *that sucks dolle but other than that it appears to be coming out nice man, keep it up  :biggrin:
> *


thanks yours is turning out great also. As for the slowdown I got a new one on the way and should have the hydraulics finished this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

sounds good buddie :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 3 2008, 11:31 AM~9596396
> *thanks yours is turning out great also. As for the slowdown I got a new one on the way and should have the hydraulics finished this weekend :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 3 2008, 03:35 PM~9597221
> *sounds good buddie  :biggrin:
> *


the hydraulics should be done sat or sun :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 2 2008, 10:23 AM~9587069
> *I know I just had to walk away for awhile :angry:
> *


i went thru the same things with my trunk. took my time to make sure everything was ready. and still managed to get oil everywhere..kitty litter, and shop vac...


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got the rear done tonight I need to pick up some more oil tomarow then the front will be done


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 6 2008, 12:24 AM~9617873
> *got the rear done tonight I need to pick up some more oil tomarow then the front will be done
> *


I'll bring my camera tomorrow if its gonna be on the bumper :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 6 2008, 12:40 AM~9617987
> *I'll bring my camera tomorrow if its gonna be on the bumper  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: it don't have bumpers on it yet


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 5 2008, 10:49 PM~9618070
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: it don't have bumpers on it yet
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 6 2008, 10:46 AM~9619928
> *:0  :0
> *


you need to walk down and check it out later if you get a chance


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

I finally got to see the car tonight. Looks great. A lot of detail and time has gone into the makeover. Painted top really looks good too :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 7 2008, 12:24 AM~9626334
> *I finally got to see the car tonight. Looks great. A lot of detail and time has gone into the makeover. Painted top really looks good too  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Doe I got the front to lift after you left and guess what it leaks


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 7 2008, 12:29 AM~9626401
> *thanks Doe I got the front to lift after you left and guess what it leaks
> *


lol Man i fuckin hate hydraulics at this stage. They are always a PITA. But its worth in once you get the bugs worked out. I guess thats why pussies give up and get bags :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 7 2008, 01:00 AM~9626667
> *lol  Man i fuckin hate hydraulics at this stage. They are always a PITA. But its worth in once you get the bugs worked out. I guess thats why pussies give up and get bags  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 7 2008, 08:31 AM~9628976
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

get the trunk cleaned yet?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2008, 04:15 AM~9637617
> *get the trunk cleaned yet?
> *


I'm going to take everything out and clean it real good then reinstall it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 8 2008, 09:16 AM~9638492
> *I'm going to take everything out and clean it real good then reinstall it
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2008, 12:52 PM~9639144
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

tell me if u need anything ill go up there and help u  :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 8 2008, 03:56 PM~9640439
> *tell me if u need anything ill go up there and help u    :biggrin:
> *


I may get you to come down this weekend if you are off and help me get everything out of the trunk and get it all cleaned up if you want :biggrin: My buddy is coming over tonight to respray the roof for me so I can start putting all the trim back on this weekend also


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 8 2008, 04:11 PM~9640558
> *I may get you to come down this weekend if you are off and help me get everything out of the trunk and get it all cleaned up if you want :biggrin: My buddy is coming over tonight to respray the roof for me so I can start putting all the trim back on this weekend also
> *


we got another fan if u need it and if u still need the cataylist...i work 130 1000 saturday but maybe ill have good hours sunday i got today off :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 8 2008, 04:15 PM~9640596
> *we got another fan if u need it and if u still need the cataylist...i work 130 1000 saturday but maybe ill have good hours sunday i got today off  :biggrin:
> *


one fan should be good thanks. let me know when you work sunday I'm sure I will be out there working late


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

the top is now painted just needs buffed I am very happy with it now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 8 2008, 02:22 PM~9640647
> *one fan should be good thanks. let me know when you work sunday I'm sure I will be out there working late
> *


What i can't be a Fan :happysad:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 8 2008, 09:16 PM~9642978
> *the top is now painted just needs buffed I am very happy with it now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats sweet man atleast ur happy with it now :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Jan 8 2008, 04:22 PM~9640647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










:twak: :twak: :twak: not that type :uh:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jan 8 2008, 10:25 PM~9643692
> *What i can't be a Fan  :happysad:
> *


I know you are my bigest fan Dave :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 8 2008, 10:36 PM~9645188
> *I know you are my bigest fan Dave :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: Thanks i wish i had your level of quality. See you at the Show. 
I stop fucking with my car any more Fuck it's just a waste any more it's 4 -sale 
Good LUCK :wave:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Pics of this top, I KNOW it's BADDDDDDDDD


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jan 9 2008, 02:33 AM~9646109
> *:biggrin: Thanks i wish i had your level of quality. See you at the Show.
> I stop fucking with my car any more Fuck it's just a waste any more  it's 4 -sale
> Good LUCK :wave:
> *


I'm calling bullshit


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

ill second that bullshit call


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 9 2008, 08:28 AM~9647168
> *I'm calling bullshit
> *


what it is for sale im working on geting a 64 drop top :0 :biggrin: If it don't sale fuckit ill have 2 64's


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

HERE YOU WAS CALL FOR SOME SHIT  . j/k''


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jan 9 2008, 10:24 PM~9654671
> *what it is for sale im working on geting a 64 drop top :0  :biggrin: If it don't sale fuckit ill have 2 64's
> *



ballin :0 :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jan 10 2008, 12:24 AM~9654671
> *what it is for sale im working on geting a 64 drop top :0  :biggrin: If it don't sale fuckit ill have 2 64's
> *


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 7 2008, 01:00 AM~9626667
> *lol  Man i fuckin hate hydraulics at this stage. They are always a PITA. But its worth in once you get the bugs worked out. I guess thats why pussies give up and get bags  :0
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 12 2008, 12:43 AM~9673210
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


give me a call tommarow if you have time you can ride out


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 12 2008, 02:17 PM~9675833
> *give me a call tommarow if you have time you can ride out
> *


Sounds good.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so what was leaking on the setup??


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2008, 07:12 PM~9677227
> *so what was leaking on the setup??
> *


it seemed like about everything so I took it all out and re teflon taped it all and cleened it up real good I got the back back in and I got new plans for the front (I picked up a adex today :biggrin: )


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 12 2008, 08:15 PM~9678286
> *it seemed like about everything so I took it all out and re teflon taped it all and cleened it up real good I got the back back in and I got new plans for the front (I picked up a adex today :biggrin: )
> *


i had problems with the T handle slow downs, one of them still leaks a little...


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Aww shit got em a adex


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 12 2008, 11:15 PM~9678286
> *it seemed like about everything so I took it all out and re teflon taped it all and cleened it up real good I got the back back in and I got new plans for the front (I picked up a adex today :biggrin: )
> *



I wassn't gunna say shit, cause its not my car and none of my business, but that little italian just looked so lonely in the settup. I'm glad you got the adex !! Car looks bad ass !!!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 13 2008, 11:20 AM~9681338
> *I wassn't gunna say shit, cause its not my car and none of my business,  but that little italian just looked so lonely in the settup.  I'm glad you got the adex !!  Car looks bad ass !!!
> *


  I plan to put two more in there as soon as a few other things are taken care of


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got my letter for Casper today I guess I'll be by myself in the west wing while everybody else is chillin in freedom hall


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

its alright we still like you what day is your move in? :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 16 2008, 04:19 AM~9707653
> *got my letter for Casper today I guess I'll be by myself in the west  wing while everybody else is chillin in freedom hall
> *


its ok ill still come and see u :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 16 2008, 07:26 AM~9707851
> *its alright we still like you what day is your move in? :biggrin:
> *


I move in on thursday I figured you all do to. I should have a good spot I think Josh got the good 20x20 in freedom hall. Do you think you can really take our cars on your car hauler or should I line up[ to borrow tims trailer?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 16 2008, 10:50 AM~9709425
> *I move in on thursday I figured you all do to. I should have a good spot I think Josh got the good 20x20 in freedom hall. Do you think you can really take our cars on your car hauler or should I line up[ to borrow tims trailer?
> *


probably line up but ill see


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 16 2008, 01:31 PM~9709772
> *probably line up but ill see
> *


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 16 2008, 10:50 AM~9709425
> *I move in on thursday I figured you all do to. I should have a good spot I think Josh got the good 20x20 in freedom hall. Do you think you can really take our cars on your car hauler or should I line up[ to borrow tims trailer?
> *


what makes you think I got the good spot? Hopefully I can fill it with a car! Im running out of money and time! hno: :around:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

here is my 68 im gonna paint it my self this summer


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 16 2008, 04:19 AM~9707653
> *got my letter for Casper today I guess I'll be by myself in the west  wing while everybody else is chillin in freedom hall
> *


Tell them to give you my spot.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 17 2008, 02:04 AM~9716341
> *Tell them to give you my spot.
> *


I am supposed to have a 20x20 so we will see


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 16 2008, 10:38 PM~9714290
> *what makes you think I got the good spot? Hopefully I can fill it with a car! Im running out of money and time! hno:  :around:
> *


well did you? and I just figured I already had it so people are tired of seeing my car and I hear ya on the money thing my exaust still isn't done and I have no wheels yet (they are ordered) see I guess I hope I can fill my spot too


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 17 2008, 04:34 AM~9717059
> *I am supposed to have a 20x20 so we will see
> *


Your gonna need 2 more poles and another box. lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 17 2008, 02:36 AM~9717062
> *well did you? and I just figured I already had it so people are tired of seeing my car and I hear ya on the money thing my exaust still isn't done and I have no wheels yet (they are ordered) see I guess I hope I can fill my spot too
> *



hno: hno: tick tock tick tock :0


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 17 2008, 02:36 AM~9717062
> *well did you? and I just figured I already had it so people are tired of seeing my car and I hear ya on the money thing my exaust still isn't done and I have no wheels yet (they are ordered) see I guess I hope I can fill my spot too
> *


If you need any Help hit me up.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jan 17 2008, 05:47 AM~9717147
> *If you need any Help hit me up.
> *


thanks Dave


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin: maybe some new pics later today


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 19 2008, 04:13 AM~9732365
> *:biggrin: maybe some new pics later today
> *


 :0 :0 sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I changed the way the front setup is setup :biggrin: maybe some pics tom.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 20 2008, 12:15 AM~9736886
> *I changed the way the front setup is setup  :biggrin: maybe some pics tom.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 20 2008, 12:44 AM~9737075
> *:biggrin:
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


got alot done today stereo is done and all the outside trim and interior is back in.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 21 2008, 01:12 AM~9743874
> *got alot done today stereo is done and all the outside trim and interior is back in.
> *


 :biggrin: man i love putting in a full day of work on the ride, so much gets done!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 21 2008, 01:12 AM~9743874
> *got alot done today stereo is done and all the outside trim and interior is back in.
> *


man,good day right thurrr :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 21 2008, 01:36 AM~9744073
> *man,good day right thurrr :cheesy:
> *


just need to get the bumpers back on and the exaust and I'm ready to show :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 20 2008, 11:41 PM~9744108
> *just need to get the bumpers back on and the exaust and I'm ready to show :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 21 2008, 01:41 AM~9744108
> *just need to get the bumpers back on and the exaust and I'm ready to show :biggrin:
> *


then post pics :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 21 2008, 10:54 AM~9746174
> *then post pics  :biggrin:
> *


    Let see some pic, Looking good


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jan 22 2008, 01:36 AM~9753280
> *     Let see some pic, Looking good
> *


 :nono: not yet :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

just ordered rear springs chrome shocks and some other small parts from hubbards


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 24 2008, 01:00 PM~9773113
> *just ordered rear springs chrome shocks and some other small parts from hubbards
> *


 :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 24 2008, 03:12 PM~9773261
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 24 2008, 01:00 PM~9773113
> *just ordered rear springs chrome shocks and some other small parts from hubbards
> *


CHROME SHOCKS :0 Let me get you back one.







J/K


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jan 25 2008, 04:22 AM~9779773
> *CHROME SHOCKS :0  Let me get you back one.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

i see a smily face, but wheres the picture??????


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 26 2008, 11:12 PM~9792680
> *i see a smily face, but wheres the picture??????
> *


I will post some pics as soon as I get my new wheels :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 26 2008, 11:28 PM~9792785
> *I will post some pics as soon as I get my new wheels :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 sounds good :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 26 2008, 11:28 PM~9792792
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> :0  :0  sounds good  :cheesy:
> *


like I said befor you live 100 yards from me just come look at it I think you will like it


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 26 2008, 11:32 PM~9792816
> *like I said befor you live 100 yards from me just come look at it I think you will like it
> *


i know but i work and school and u work alot :0


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks good Scott i like it much better now :0


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

pics or it didn't happen lol


see you at casper :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 27 2008, 08:23 PM~9797972
> *pics or it didn't happen lol
> see you at casper :biggrin:
> *


trying not to post anymore pics till after the show but thanks for the hookup John it made a huge difference


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

can't wait to see this bad boy. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Jan 26 2008, 09:28 PM~9792785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 28 2008, 03:37 PM~9803868
> *what! not staying with the 72s?
> :0
> *


I wanted to order some new 72's but my pockets aren't that deep at the moment so I ordered something else for now. The other wheels that I had on there were just in to bad of shape


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

going to the exaust shop friday morning :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 29 2008, 02:35 AM~9810902
> *I wanted to order some new 72's but my pockets aren't that deep at the moment so I ordered something else for now. The other wheels that I had on there were just in to bad of shape
> *


ahhhh that sucks


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

battery died on my phone yesterday ,,,,, sorry bro ....hit me up if you need to keep it over here for a day , i may have a spot ....


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 29 2008, 02:39 PM~9813132
> *going to the exaust shop friday morning :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You get everything worked out on the trailer?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 30 2008, 12:27 PM~9821228
> *You get everything worked out on the trailer?
> *


I hope he did mine is kind of stuck. :angry:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 30 2008, 11:27 AM~9821228
> *You get everything worked out on the trailer?
> *


yes I'm going to use yours I just have to have it back to josh friday night so he can go to ohio saturday


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 30 2008, 06:29 AM~9820151
> *battery died on my phone yesterday ,,,,, sorry bro ....hit me up if you need to keep it over here for a day , i may have a spot ....
> *


thanks I'll let you know if I need to but I think I got it all worked out


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 30 2008, 04:29 AM~9820151
> *battery died on my phone yesterday ,,,,, sorry bro ....hit me up if you need to keep it over here for a day , i may have a spot ....
> *


right then drive that bitch when It's done :biggrin: Just playing can't wait to see the car scott


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Jan 30 2008, 11:48 AM~9821354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good. I guess my trailer is the official 64' hauler now :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 31 2008, 01:37 AM~9828577
> *The grounds frozen tonight. If you hurry up you might get it out  :0
> Sounds good. I guess my trailer is the official 64' hauler now  :biggrin:
> *


I guess so thanks alot I owe alot of people for helping me out on getting my car done


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 31 2008, 05:31 AM~9829459
> *I guess so thanks alot I owe alot of people for helping me out on getting my car done
> *



I like beer! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 31 2008, 08:33 AM~9829710
> *I like beer!    :biggrin:
> *


so do I and I will have plenty :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 31 2008, 08:33 AM~9829710
> *I like beer!    :biggrin:
> *


You might be on to something :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

looks good scott....can't wait to check it out at the show. I am not really big on beer but I may have to crack one with you to celebrate your return to the limelight!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jan 31 2008, 12:19 PM~9831067
> *looks good scott....can't wait to check it out at the show.  I am not really big on beer but I may have to crack one with you to celebrate your return to the limelight!
> *


thanks Sean we can do that for sho


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i like root beer :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

how did it go this morning wish i could have been more help. If you need help to get it home let me know ill go with you.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 1 2008, 11:42 AM~9840606
> *how did it go this morning wish i could have been more help. If you need help to get it home let me know ill go with you.
> *



i seen him as i went by :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 1 2008, 09:42 AM~9840606
> *how did it go this morning wish i could have been more help. If you need help to get it home let me know ill go with you.
> *


 :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 1 2008, 11:42 AM~9840606
> *how did it go this morning wish i could have been more help. If you need help to get it home let me know ill go with you.
> *


it went pretty good once I figured out where the car needed to be on the trailor if you want to ride with me in the morning that would be cool I'm going to roll out at around 8am let me know if you want to go


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

i thought you were going back tonight, i got to be at the tax man at 10 in the morning, so i cant go sorry.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 1 2008, 10:29 PM~9845507
> *i thought you were going back tonight, i got to be at the tax man at 10 in the morning, so i cant go sorry.
> *


no problem I got it home ok. come down later and check it ou it looks great


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

cool when i get back this afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Tommy called your guy last night and hes going to do his sign for him so thanks alot :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 2 2008, 10:04 AM~9847993
> *Tommy called your guy last night and hes going to do his sign for him so thanks alot :biggrin:
> *


how much did he say? I still need to get mine done


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

75 and he said he is starting to get booked


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 1 2008, 10:49 AM~9841137
> *i seen him as i went by  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got the car back from the exaust shop and it looks great I'll post pics after the show for everybody that won't be at the show :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 2 2008, 11:28 PM~9852135
> *got the car back from the exaust shop and it looks great I'll post pics after the show for everybody that won't be at the show :biggrin:
> *


pics now :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 2 2008, 10:28 PM~9852490
> *pics now  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I need to come up with a name for my car. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 3 2008, 07:59 AM~9853774
> *I need to come up with  a name for my car. Anyone have any suggestions?
> *


"The Red Test" :cheesy:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 3 2008, 08:36 AM~9854000
> *"The Red Test"  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lady in red :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

seductrous


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 3 2008, 10:36 AM~9854000
> *"The Red Test"  :cheesy:
> *


thats funny because I told Josh I was afraid my car was going to look like a red version of his.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

what about "ROJO LOCO"?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Step up ? :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 3 2008, 08:26 PM~9857154
> *Step up ?  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

HOW BOUT 

"RED ALERT"

:0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 3 2008, 10:23 PM~9857811
> *HOW BOUT
> 
> "RED ALERT"
> ...


nothing really jumps out at me


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 3 2008, 10:18 PM~9857752
> *:dunno:
> *


like how u tell someone to step there game up




STEP UP :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 3 2008, 10:31 PM~9857881
> *nothing really jumps out at me
> *


  
:biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

come on guys I need to drop off the plexi to get my sign made next weekend I'll post some pics of the setup and exaust if someone gives me a good name


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 3 2008, 10:37 PM~9857941
> *come on guys I need to drop off the plexi to get my sign made next weekend I'll post some pics of the setup and exaust if someone gives me a good name
> *


THE RED VJJ :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 3 2008, 10:38 PM~9857950
> *THE RED VJJ  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Va JJ........ (|) .............  maybe one day u will know wat it is


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Ok Rojo Loco sounds good to me. but I have another name in my head but i don't know if it sounds good.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 3 2008, 08:52 PM~9858085
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Va  JJ........ (|) .............   maybe one day u will know wat it is
> *


when i first saw i thought it said Vgg :uh: . but then its like i got it :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

THE GRADUATE


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Rojo Caruucha


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 3 2008, 08:52 PM~9858085
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Va  JJ........ (|) .............   maybe one day u will know wat it is
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Like I said in the louisville topic...

Id call it "Omega Red" ...One of the villians from the Xmen comics, since the character was red and chrome. 










:thumbsup: 

Sorry...Im a comic book nerd lol


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 3 2008, 09:37 PM~9858533
> *Like I said in the louisville topic...
> 
> Id call it "Omega Red" ...One of the villians from the Xmen comics, since the character was red and chrome.
> ...


Don't worry homie me and brother are to  but he's a bigger nerd than me :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 3 2008, 11:37 PM~9858533
> *Like I said in the louisville topic...
> 
> Id call it "Omega Red" ...One of the villians from the Xmen comics, since the character was red and chrome.
> ...


its not a bad name but i dont think it fits scott will ............ Swingin Lolo....

64 lolo is still a good name i like it :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

code red ,redalert, Redfusion, Jeffgordon, theputbull , rickjames, supafly is my hero,, mikie,,, ur pick


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 3 2008, 10:09 PM~9858813
> *code red  ,redalert, Redfusion, Jeffgordon, theputbull , rickjames, supafly is my hero,, mikie,,, ur pick
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 3 2008, 10:52 PM~9858085
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Va  JJ........ (|) .............   maybe one day u will know wat it is
> *


ok homie I got two kids so thats proof I know what it is.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Is Bob doing your sign?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 4 2008, 12:53 AM~9859103
> *Is Bob doing your sign?
> *


yeah I talked to him yesterday I need to take the plexi to him next sunday


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Feb 3 2008, 10:40 PM~9857982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yea thats y u ??????????? it lol :biggrin: so is that a yes for the red VJJ :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 4 2008, 12:55 AM~9859116
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  yea thats y u ??????????? it lol  :biggrin:    so is that a yes for the red VJJ  :biggrin:
> *


no I don't think so


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

HOW ABOUT " Loco Impression" I don't know


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Feb 4 2008, 01:11 AM~9859212
> *HOW ABOUT " Loco Impression"  I don't know
> *


not bad dave but I want something that will jump out at me. Why don't you sell me your chrome trunk pan. I need one


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

if I don't come up with anything better I'm using ROJO LOCO


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 3 2008, 11:12 PM~9859224
> *not bad dave but I want something that will jump out at me. Why don't you sell me your chrome trunk pan. I need one
> *


Im work on it for you you do the same , And on the Trunk pan :nosad: But im not showing come and get it for the show if you need it .It just pop's on and off. you can use it for the show . Or what ever you need, hit me up. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Feb 4 2008, 01:19 AM~9859288
> *Im work on it for you you do the same , And on the Trunk pan :nosad:  But im not showing come and get it for the show if you need it .It just pop's on and off. you can use it for the show . Or  what ever you need, hit  me up. :biggrin:
> *


I may do that but are the holes drilled for the rivetes?


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 3 2008, 11:20 PM~9859297
> *I may do that but are the holes drilled for the rivetes?
> *


Yes or you can use backing tape for the show..


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 4 2008, 12:55 AM~9859112
> *yeah I talked to him yesterday I need to take the plexi to him next sunday
> *


  He's good at that shit.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

code red ??????


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 4 2008, 12:09 AM~9858813
> *code red  ,redalert, Redfusion, Jeffgordon, theputbull , rickjames, supafly is my hero,, mikie,,, ur pick
> [*



:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Devils Advocate

Crimson Tide

End of Days

Envious

Cherry Picker

Bloody Red Velvet

Red Wine

Merlot Magic

Unfourgettable

Bloody Valentine


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

damn outta now where with 20 names lol :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

This may make you think? :dunno:

Love and War: Red is hot. It's a strong color that conjures up a range of seemingly conflicting emotions from passionate love to violence and warfare. Red is Cupid and the Devil.
Nature of Red: A stimulant, red is the hottest of the warm colors. Studies show that red can have a physical effect, increasing the rate of respiration and raising blood pressure. 
The expression seeing red indicates anger and may stem not only from the stimulus of the color but from the natural flush (redness) of the cheeks, a physical reaction to anger, increased blood pressure, or physical exertion.

Culture of Red: Red is power, hence the red power tie for business people and the red carpet for celebrities and VIPs (very important people).
Flashing red lights denote danger or emergency. Stop signs and stop lights are red to get the drivers' attention and alert them to the dangers of the intersection.

In some cultures, red denotes purity, joy, and celebration. Red is the color of happiness and prosperity in China and may be used to attract good luck.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I kind of like unfourgettable


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 5 2008, 01:36 PM~9869328
> *I kind of like unfourgettable
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 5 2008, 01:36 PM~9869328
> *I kind of like unfourgettable
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

RED BALLS!!!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge+Feb 4 2008, 09:47 PM~9866574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh thas nice


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

is it going to be ready for casper?


----------



## BATMAN87 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 3 2008, 07:59 AM~9853774
> *I need to come up with  a name for my car. Anyone have any suggestions?
> *


HOW ABOUT PREMO LOCO OR ROJO PREMO


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 6 2008, 03:42 PM~9878128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Wheels look real good. :thumbsup: Where'd ya get them?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 28 2007, 08:45 PM~9555081
> *thanks to Caranto here is the hardlines
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

REDRUM!!!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 6 2008, 04:41 PM~9879763
> *REDRUM!!!
> *


done tooo many times!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Seeing Red...LOL


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 6 2008, 04:49 PM~9879808
> *Seeing Red...LOL
> *


acutally that has a nice ring to it!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

with my love for hardcore and metal music I would name it something like:

Bleeding Through, or Blood Has Been Shed


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

those wheels are gonna look good on there.......thinkin for a name for this car is a pain in the ass.....lol....name it that.....lol....PAIN IN MY ASS!!!!!! LOL


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Feb 4 2008, 11:47 PM~9866574
> *Devils Advocate
> 
> Crimson Tide
> ...



that was gonna be my cars name when i was going red and black


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 6 2008, 12:42 PM~9878128
> *
> 
> 
> ...





NICE!!!!! can't wait to see them on the ride. :0 :0


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

if it were red and black I would say "Lou-EVIL"


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 6 2008, 04:52 PM~9879049
> *is it going to be ready for casper?
> *


 :yes: and thanks for all the compliments I think I am going to go with loco rojo


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

what does that mean for us non spanish speaking whiteys. :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Feb 4 2008, 09:47 PM~9866574
> *Devils Advocate
> 
> Crimson Tide
> ...


how about period juice










jk :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 7 2008, 01:05 PM~9885864
> *what does that mean for us non spanish speaking whiteys. :biggrin:
> *



cracker :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

watch it BOOB I mean Bob :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

looking good


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Feb 7 2008, 06:39 PM~9888699
> *looking good
> *


thanks Josh I can't wait till we can just kick back and drink some beer


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

still waiting on my wheels :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 9 2008, 01:38 AM~9900979
> *still waiting on my wheels  :uh:
> *


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 9 2008, 01:38 AM~9900979
> *still waiting on my wheels  :uh:
> *


i Thought you had them :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

How about "Red Light Special"

:biggrin: :biggrin: Kind of long but its cool


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 9 2008, 07:47 AM~9901247
> *i Thought you had them :0
> *


no that was just a pic that homboyz sent me I should have them mon or tues


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I about got the display built I just need to finish covering it all


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 9 2008, 11:18 PM~9905431
> *I about got the display built I just need to finish covering it all
> *


What you want me to do with this box and pipe over here?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 10 2008, 03:12 PM~9909203
> *What you want me to do with this box and pipe over here?
> *


give it to tommy or jeff they are going to use it for the show


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got my wheels today and they match pretty damn good


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweet i cant wait to see it and thanks alot for the display its really cool ill have to get some speakers for it :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 11 2008, 01:18 PM~9916087
> *Sweet i cant wait to see it and thanks alot for the display its really cool ill have to get some speakers for it  :cheesy:
> *


I would just cover the holes with something they bitch at you for using the speakers well atleast the used to


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah but the old folks can play the oldies all they want



post up the wheels


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Feb 11 2008, 01:39 PM~9916206
> *yeah but the old folks can play the oldies all they want
> post up the wheels
> *


there is a pic of them on the last page I may post a pic of them on the car this weekend if it is nice out


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 7 2008, 10:07 AM~9885886
> *how about period juice
> jk :thumbsup:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

well I got a second letter today and now I am going to be in the new north wing and I set up on wednesday It should be nice in there it is brand new so the lighting should be good


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 16 2008, 02:26 AM~9956120
> *well I got a second letter today and now I am going to be in the new north wing and I set up on wednesday It should be nice in there it is brand new so the lighting should be good
> *


Wow cool now you have to be ready a day sooner. :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 16 2008, 05:26 AM~9956120
> *well I got a second letter today and now I am going to be in the new north wing and I set up on wednesday It should be nice in there it is brand new so the lighting should be good
> *



Better get that mother spotless. :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

seen the car outside today looked siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick. love those wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 7 2008, 12:07 PM~9885886
> *how about period juice
> jk :thumbsup:
> *


yuck, how bout RED ROCKET!!


----------



## ratwagonguy (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 3 2008, 08:59 AM~9853774
> *I need to come up with  a name for my car. Anyone have any suggestions?
> *


once a wise man said a car shouldnt be named. quote jimmy shine.ok just call it (SCOTTSTER)


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ratwagonguy_@Feb 16 2008, 05:55 PM~9958626
> *once a wise man said a car shouldnt be named. quote jimmy shine.ok just call it (SCOTTSTER)
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 16 2008, 05:26 AM~9956120
> *well I got a second letter today and now I am going to be in the new north wing and I set up on wednesday It should be nice in there it is brand new so the lighting should be good
> *


Dude I bet there's great lighting in there


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 16 2008, 08:54 PM~9959434
> *Dude I bet there's great lighting in there
> *


 hno: :yes: I hope the car looks good in there


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

pics??


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Feb 16 2008, 10:09 PM~9959858
> *pics??
> *


I will try and post some tommarow if it don't rain I'm going to put the back bumper on tonight and then the car is done and ready for the show


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

if you dont want to post pics on here, please pm some to me, as i will never get the chance to see it in person more than likely, i have followed your build, and enjoyed it all the way thru, great job!!!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Feb 16 2008, 11:28 PM~9960294
> *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
> 
> if you dont want to post pics on here, please pm some to me, as i will never get the chance to see it in person more than likely, i have followed your build, and enjoyed it all the way thru, great job!!!
> *


there will be many pics to be posted after the show starts next weekend but if I get some taken later today I will send them to you OH! and the back bumper is on the car now so its just a bunch of cleaning for the next few days


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

getting ready to storm and my car is sitting outside  but I got to finish painting the parts for the display


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 17 2008, 07:05 PM~9965790
> *getting ready to storm and my car is sitting outside   but I got to finish painting the parts for the display
> *



that sucks


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

cant wait to see the car in person next weekend


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 17 2008, 09:17 PM~9965900
> *cant wait to see the car in person next weekend
> *


I can't wait either I just hope it looks good under all the lights


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 31 2005, 06:05 PM~4106933
> *Here they are homie.      Only 2 of the pics would work.
> *


damnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i love that color homie looks killer with the white hardtop


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Feb 17 2008, 10:04 PM~9966314
> *damnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i love that color homie looks killer with the white hardtop
> *


I just painted the top a few weeks ago its red now the pics at the begining of the topic are like two and a half years old it looks alot different now


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 18 2008, 02:06 AM~9966328
> *I just painted the top a few weeks ago its red now the pics at the begining of the topic are like two and a half years old it looks alot different now
> *


man i would have left it white looks so damn good with that color


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 17 2008, 10:06 PM~9966328
> *I just painted the top a few weeks ago its red now the pics at the begining of the topic are like two and a half years old it looks alot different now
> *


cant wait to see it bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 17 2008, 08:08 PM~9966349
> *cant wait to see it bro
> *



X2


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

two more days till move in :biggrin: and I think I may be ready


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 18 2008, 01:31 PM~9970292
> *two more days till move in :biggrin: and I think I may be ready
> *



You BETTER be ready. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 18 2008, 12:41 PM~9970356
> *You BETTER be ready.  :biggrin:
> *


I will and I think it is supposed to rain thursday so that is good news for me since I am moving in on wednesday


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 17 2008, 07:53 PM~9966211
> *I can't wait either I just hope it looks good under all the lights
> *


it won't just remember those lights show everything :biggrin: 







just playing bout it not looking good I'm sure it'll be off the hook but those lights do show bout everything


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Between you josh and sabroso .... Spell my camara is gonna be hatin life.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 17 2008, 07:53 PM~9966211
> *I can't wait either I just hope it looks good under all the lights
> *


it will look great dont trip


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 18 2008, 08:41 PM~9973373
> *Between you josh and sabroso ....  Spell my camara is gonna be hatin  life.
> *


sabroso is going to be there too hno:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah brent said he was in the top 5 or so at the world of wheels in cinci

Thats awsome for as lo lo


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 19 2008, 10:31 AM~9977661
> *yeah brent said he was in the top 5 or so at the world of wheels in cinci
> 
> Thats awsome for as lo lo
> *


that is awsome but I am sure I will be in the same class as him so between Joshs hydraulic setup and sabroso being one of the cleanest cars around I may as well just stay home


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Hell no dont stay home you got what it takes to go up against anyone.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 19 2008, 12:11 PM~9977848
> *Hell no dont stay home you got what it takes to go up against anyone.
> *


x2 dude I love your car show it for you just like you built it for you üm just happy as hell that we have this many lows showing at a hotrod car showif you need any help in the morning just give me a yell


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 19 2008, 11:08 AM~9977833
> *that is awsome but I am sure I will be in the same class as him so between Joshs hydraulic setup and sabroso being one of the cleanest cars around I may as well just stay home
> *


fuck that, it'll be good seeing your ride out there bro, we need more lows at casper!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 19 2008, 11:08 AM~9977833
> *that is awsome but I am sure I will be in the same class as him so between Joshs hydraulic setup and sabroso being one of the cleanest cars around I may as well just stay home
> *


Just goes to show that the quality of lowriders at the show goes up every year.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm not going to stay home I wasn't serious about that and I don't care if I win or not I just want my car to look good up next to the rest of the lolos there


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Winning and Losing doesn't matter. It is the pride of being there and getting compliments on it.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 19 2008, 02:20 PM~9978907
> *Winning and Losing doesn't matter.  It is the pride of being there and getting compliments on it.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Feb 19 2008, 02:15 AM~9977021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup you have no chamce...LOL J/P I say just hop it next to him :biggrin: Man for real I can't wait to see your car, it one of the one I'm looking the most foreward to.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I cant wait. its gonna be sooooooo alsome!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I can't wait to see all that red the roof , the wheels, the belly Scotts hair er I mean the interior


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 19 2008, 07:31 PM~9980879
> *I can't wait to see all that red the roof , the wheels, the belly Scotts hair er I mean the interior
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that is fukin funny


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 19 2008, 07:31 PM~9980879
> *I can't wait to see all that red the roof , the wheels, the belly Scotts hair er I mean the interior
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got the car almost done today I need to go back tommarow for a few hours


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 20 2008, 10:02 PM~9990894
> *got the car almost done today I need to go back tommarow for a few hours
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

:biggrin: Looked good at he show dolle...


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

Pics?? Couldn't make it to the show. I need pics!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RED_@Feb 23 2008, 03:56 PM~10013325
> *Pics??  Couldn't make it to the show.  I need pics!
> *


x2.3 billion


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Looked good, seen it tonight in person.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:0 

,

good meeting you scott, damn the car was more than words can describe!

i really liked it, "RED ALERT" was a good name for it too! lol :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

That mofo is sweet!! I love it...always have...always will. :thumbsup: 

Now post the bullriding pics/video!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 24 2008, 06:34 PM~10019027
> *That mofo is sweet!! I love it...always have...always will. :thumbsup:
> 
> Now post the bullriding pics/video!!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!
> *


hahahaha
x2


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 24 2008, 01:27 PM~10018377
> *:0
> 
> ,
> ...


thats what i'm talmin bout!!! looks killer!!!! show me some pics of that exhaust, looks nice!! bet it felt good to finally be able to show it eh??? :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that mthafucker came out super tight :0


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

that was the only decent shot I got of scott on the bull :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

how many beers did you have


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

i dont know, he was feelin good tho, man i must be getting old, i pulled somthing on that bull


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 24 2008, 08:18 PM~10019742
> *i dont know, he was feelin good tho, man i must be getting old, i pulled somthing on that bull
> *


yea i was pretty sore today too... :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 08:41 PM~10019938
> *yea i was pretty sore today too... :uh:
> *


i even stretched before i rode, i know that rope racked me pretty good somehow on the last ride!! bullballowned!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

The car looked super clean. Nice job.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

came out nice.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: mofo had me droolin!!! 



































looked damn good!! :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looked good at the show, i was looking for you so we could bs,but i never saw you around


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 24 2008, 11:22 PM~10022531
> *looked good at the show, i was looking for you so we could bs,but i never saw you around
> *



I seen him but he was always BSing with a group of people.  didn't bring what I needed to talk about anyways. 



Zach, your car looked good too! :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 25 2008, 01:43 AM~10022666
> *I seen him but he was always BSing with a group of people.      didn't bring what I needed to talk about anyways.
> Zach,  your car looked good too!  :0
> *


thanks,you still need that delta juiced up? :cheesy:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 25 2008, 01:22 AM~10022531
> *looked good at the show, i was looking for you so we could bs,but i never saw you around
> *


He was too busy riding the machanical bull. :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 24 2008, 11:44 PM~10022673
> *thanks,you still need that delta juiced up? :cheesy:
> *



I need money  

but yes. 

Dolle's going to paint my gas tank and pinstripe it. The wheels and pumps will be striped too. Forgot to grab them until about 1/2 way down saturday. It was snowing sunday so I said piss on it, and didn't go. Just have to make a special trip down south.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks for all the props everyone I was very happy to have the car there and it was a honer to compete against VOODOO LOUNGE. I know there is more bullriding pics out there wow I was tore up saturday


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

damn i didnt see it.... where was it at?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Adams85_@Feb 25 2008, 10:21 AM~10023776
> *damn i didnt see it.... where was it at?
> *


I was in the center of the north wing


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

your car looks greaaaaaaaat man


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 25 2008, 12:10 PM~10024359
> *your car looks greaaaaaaaat man
> *


thanks Bob and thanks for all the help loading the car last night


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Car looked great Dolle. I was very impressed. Can't wait to see it on the streets. Especailly with those nice a-arms. lol


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 25 2008, 12:51 PM~10024641
> *Car looked great Dolle.  I was very impressed.  Can't wait to see it on the streets.  Especailly with those nice a-arms.  lol
> *


yeah Brent did a great job on those uppers :biggrin: j/p the lowers that you did look great also


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 25 2008, 01:21 PM~10024407
> *thanks Bob and thanks for all the help loading the car last night
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

The impala looks great!! nice job Dolle :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark._@Feb 25 2008, 01:39 PM~10025062
> *The impala looks great!! nice job Dolle :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


thanks how's yours coming?


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 25 2008, 07:45 PM~10025114
> *thanks how's yours coming?
> *



Only thing left right now is the hardlines and thats is done for like 70%


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> :0
> 
> ,
> 
> ...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

it looked really good bro im glad u got it done in time and i think it was well worth 2nd if not 1st :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 24 2008, 02:27 PM~10018377
> *:0
> 
> ,
> ...


great pics! Car came out fucking clean scott


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Feb 25 2008, 07:44 AM~10023644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :0 Didn't find your brush in mycar but will look better later


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 25 2008, 06:49 PM~10027535
> *yes you were. mashpotatos and gravy :biggrin:
> WTF :0  Didn't find your brush in mycar but will look better later
> *


cool I bought another one so its not a big deal


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Pics of it on the bumper......


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 26 2008, 11:42 AM~10033367
> *Pics of it on the bumper......
> *


I may hop it this summer but I don't know about putting it on the bumper


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I can honestly say I don't blame you.......


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

ttt :biggrin: for me


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

bump


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 4 2005, 12:32 PM~4136394
> *Older pics.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Could anyone who hasnt voted hook me up? I am in the contest again for the adex. I would appreciate any votes!!!!!!!! I need that adex to hook up my trunk. Thanks again......

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=395615&st=60


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 4 2008, 05:20 PM~10088554
> *:0
> *


man that white trunk really stands out


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 4 2008, 09:28 PM~10089579
> *man that white trunk really stands out
> *


it was gray splater paint I guess the flash made it look white. I think the car looks so much better with the red trunk and red roof


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 5 2008, 02:08 AM~10092645
> *it was gray splater paint I guess the flash made it look white. I think the car looks so much better with the red trunk and red roof
> *


hell i just wish mine was done. but either way yours looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 5 2008, 10:38 AM~10093593
> *hell i just wish mine was done. but either way yours looks good :biggrin:
> *


you know a car is never done but I'm shure you will be riding this year. I Bob still selling you the wheels?


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 5 2008, 02:08 AM~10092645
> *it was gray splater paint I guess the flash made it look white. I think the car looks so much better with the red trunk and red roof
> *


 :yes:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 5 2008, 12:49 PM~10095349
> *. I Bob still selling you the wheels?
> *


hopfully


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

I liked it back then.... I love it now!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Hey Dolle, Click here!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 5 2008, 10:16 PM~10099348
> *Hey Dolle, Click here!!   :thumbsup:
> *


I like them but Josh has them on his car and I already think it looks to much like his with the top painted red. maybe someday I got alot more I still want to do


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 5 2008, 08:16 PM~10099348
> *Hey Dolle, Click here!!   :thumbsup:
> *


Love the skirts HMMM chrome maybe


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 6 2008, 07:43 AM~10102411
> *Love the skirts HMMM chrome maybe
> *


 :no: I don't think I would like chrome skirts


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

nah im not feeling chrome skirts im not really feeling them on scotts car at all cause its not a hooper look imo :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 6 2008, 01:13 PM~10104363
> *nah im not feeling chrome skirts im not really feeling them on scotts car at all cause its not a hooper look imo  :biggrin:
> *


whats a hooper? you mean hopper


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 6 2008, 10:10 AM~10103843
> *:no: I don't think I would like chrome skirts
> *


right chrome skirts too me are a big no no, but I'd add painted skits to it scott :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Yeah chrome skirts would look outta place. Id paint them and put some simple pinstripes on them. I love skirts on Impalas. Esp when they are laid out.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

up all yalls i like chrome skirts but i like skirts period painted or chromed


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 6 2008, 02:23 PM~10105944
> *Yeah chrome skirts would look outta place. Id paint them and put some simple pinstripes on them. I love skirts on Impalas. Esp when they are laid out.
> *


Fuckin A! Thats they way they need to be!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 6 2008, 02:40 PM~10105053
> *whats a hooper? you mean hopper
> *


i mean ur a alsome smart ass spell everything correct little cunt


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 6 2008, 06:53 PM~10107965
> *i mean ur a alsome smart ass spell everything correct little cunt
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I love that word!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 6 2008, 10:43 PM~10109138
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I love that word!
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 6 2008, 05:29 PM~10105985
> *up all yalls i like chrome skirts but i like skirts period painted or chromed
> *



i want some chrome one with louvers for mine :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 6 2008, 10:43 PM~10109138
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I love that word!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 7 2008, 10:10 AM~10112513
> *me too  :biggrin:
> *


the wife loves it when I call her that :uh: :biggrin: my arm kills me fro awhile after


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 7 2008, 03:46 PM~10114176
> *the wife loves it when I call her that :uh:  :biggrin:  my arm kills me fro awhile after
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 07:46 PM~10019521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

no chrome skirts please...


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 10 2008, 03:13 AM~10131834
> *no chrome skirts please...
> *


don't worry there will be no chrome skirts


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

please dont put chrome skirts..and they are cheaper than 150. i had 2 sets of oem skirts let em go for 50 a pair....u can find them cheap..


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I may put skirts on it but they will not be chrome


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 10 2008, 09:31 AM~10133016
> *I may put skirts on it but they will not be chrome
> *


if your rear susp. is stock with panhard and banana u may run into problems..


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2008, 11:33 AM~10133029
> *if your rear susp. is stock with panhard and banana u may run into problems..
> *


I got a nine inch ford narrowed a inch under stock on each side


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 10 2008, 09:48 AM~10133138
> *I got a nine inch ford narrowed a inch under stock on each side
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

There i posted some pics :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks Bob damn I had a good time at the show :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

mee too...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 10 2008, 12:44 PM~10133497
> *mee too...
> *


x2


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

HELP ME MAKE SURE I LEAVE SCHOOL WITH SOMETHING ILL ALWAYS REMBER WITH THE BIGGEST SHOW THIS COUNTY HAS SEEN!!!! THANKKS AND IF U NEED ANY INFO HIT ME UP!!!![/b]


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

those pics look good


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 10 2008, 03:29 PM~10134170
> *  HELP ME MAKE SURE I LEAVE SCHOOL WITH SOMETHING ILL ALWAYS REMBER WITH THE BIGGEST SHOW THIS COUNTY HAS SEEN!!!!  THANKKS AND IF U NEED ANY INFO HIT ME UP!!!!*
> [/b]


I've never seen much of anything in Spencer County my wife went to SHS and my brother in law did but now he's in Hillview Academy. I did find a 59 Impala on the back roads out there the other day on my way home for getting my daughter from daycare. Anywayz, clean ass Impala dude...


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Mar 10 2008, 07:00 PM~10137109
> *I've never seen much of anything in Spencer County my wife went to SHS and my brother in law did but now he's in Hillview Academy. I did find a 59 Impala on the back roads out there the other day on my way home for getting my daughter from daycare. Anywayz, clean ass Impala dude...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

POST SOME PICS OF IT ON THE STREETS :biggrin:


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

dam dolle, i havent been on this topic in ages, car looks awsome bro!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 11 2008, 12:59 AM~10140119
> *POST SOME PICS OF IT ON THE STREETS :biggrin:
> *


as soon as the weather clears up it will be out on the streets. We got a shit load of snow last week and it just now melting


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 11 2008, 11:11 AM~10141790
> *as soon as the weather clears up it will be out on the streets. We got a shit load of snow last week and it just now melting
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

skirts.... :nono: :nono: :nono: the only time I think they look good is on an all original 64.... just my 2 cents


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Mar 16 2008, 12:07 PM~10179803
> *skirts.... :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  the only time I think they look good is on an all original 64.... just my 2 cents
> *


yeah I don't think I am going to run them and plus Josh has them on his car


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I got insurance just need to get the registration up to date and I'm ready to ride :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 17 2008, 11:40 AM~10187137
> *I got insurance just need to get the registration up to date and I'm ready to ride :biggrin:
> *


awesome!  cant wait when i can do the same :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 17 2008, 09:40 AM~10187137
> *I got insurance just need to get the registration up to date and I'm ready to ride :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

cant wait to see this thing out on the streets this summer bro!
cars came along way!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Mar 16 2008, 12:07 PM~10179803
> *skirts.... :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  the only time I think they look good is on an all original 64.... just my 2 cents
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Mar 18 2008, 11:43 PM~10202339
> *cant wait to see this thing out on the streets this summer bro!
> cars came along way!
> *


thanks I can't wait for it to dry up so I can get out and just drive :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 20 2008, 02:38 AM~10212710
> *thanks I can't wait for it to dry up so I can get out and just drive  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :cheesy: im hopeing 4 this weekend for it to be ready to ride :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 10 2008, 11:11 AM~10133295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 20 2008, 01:05 PM~10214977
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 22 2008, 06:20 PM~10230613
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: its fixed now damn that was scarey


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 22 2008, 07:25 PM~10230952
> *:biggrin: its fixed now damn that was scarey
> *


yeah heard about wat happend wat u think caused it? :0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 22 2008, 08:40 PM~10231305
> *yeah heard about wat happend wat u think caused it? :0
> *


 :dunno: I guess I just forgot to tighten them


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

YO!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Mar 24 2008, 07:56 PM~10245482
> *YO!
> *


sup!


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

ready


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 26 2008, 07:37 PM~10262830
> *ready
> *


pretty much need to get tags friday I think it is supposed to rain sat. :angry:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

nope 20 percent in the morning then sun high 56 :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 27 2008, 03:19 PM~10269307
> *nope 20 percent in the morning then sun high 56 :biggrin:
> *


  I should be ready to ride. It still isn't idaling right or shifting good but fuck it I 'm going to drive this bitch


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 28 2008, 01:38 AM~10274735
> * I should be ready to ride. It still isn't idaling right or shifting good but fuck it I 'm going to drive this bitch
> *



real rider right there.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 28 2008, 01:38 AM~10274735
> * I should be ready to ride. It still isn't idaling right or shifting good but fuck it I 'm going to drive this bitch
> *


we are going to leave about 9 and go up to the carwash in town then leave from there at 10. do you want to roll with us so we can make sure nothing happens? witch it wont but thats a good excuse to roll 3 lo los at once :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

:biggrin: yes for sure what time you want to leave the house I'm sure I need to let it warm up for a while


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 28 2008, 09:21 AM~10276105
> *:biggrin: yes for sure what time you want to leave the house I'm sure I need to let it warm up for a while
> *


about 9 that way we can meet and tommy can wash his car, he has to work tonight so it's dirty.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 28 2008, 01:20 PM~10277031
> *about 9 that way we can meet and tommy can wash his car, he has to work tonight so it's dirty.
> *


I need to stop and put some gas in the lolo at the bp before we head down there


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 28 2008, 12:15 PM~10277476
> *I need to stop and put some gas in the lolo at the bp before we head down there
> *


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 28 2008, 03:32 PM~10278030
> *
> *


I told you I needed gas didn't I :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 29 2008, 07:43 PM~10285504
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thank for the help I HAD ALOT OF FUN TODAY. tell Justin to make plans to ride with me saturday


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

justin says done deal :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

TTT for DAAAAAYO :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

congrats scott,wished i could have been there!


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Man that car look goooooood going down the road. :biggrin: Scott grinning ear to ear and putting it on 3 awsome


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Mar 30 2008, 06:29 AM~10288207
> *Man that car look goooooood going down the road. :biggrin: Scott grinning ear to ear and putting it on 3 awsome
> *


had a real good time it felt good to drive it instead of work on it :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 30 2008, 03:22 PM~10290268
> *had a real good time it felt good to drive it instead of work on it :biggrin:
> *


TTT for dayo! :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Apr 3 2008, 01:48 PM~10325859
> *TTT for dayo!  :cheesy:
> *


TTT all day.yo jeff wats up :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

damn way back on page 8... bump


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 15 2008, 01:48 PM~10873829
> *damn way back on page 8... bump
> *


thanks for the bump. Its been awhile since I did anything with my car but that may change this weekend


----------



## PHAT-SO (Jan 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

]here you go Dolle
























[/quote]


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks John I put more miles on the car this week that I have in three years :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> ]here you go Dolle


[/quote]
:cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 15 2008, 09:18 PM~11355009
> *thanks John I put more miles on the car this week that I have in three years :biggrin:
> *


what fun is it if you dont drive it.....lol


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 15 2008, 09:10 PM~11355360
> *what fun is it if you dont drive it.....lol
> *



Amen to that......drive that motherfucker till the back window breaks, right Russ?




















:biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 15 2008, 09:10 PM~11355360
> *what fun is it if you dont drive it.....lol
> *


I know I feel the same way. I would say I am going to drive it till the wheel fall off but its too late for that :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

how much are your a-arms extendet


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Aug 16 2008, 03:26 PM~11359649
> *how much are your a-arms extendet
> *


the belly is split and the arms are extended a inch and a half


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

And I thought it looked good In the first page. 

How much does it help or afect on the belly split I'm thinking I want to try that on my 64 soon.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 31 2008, 04:56 PM~11484414
> *And I thought it looked good In the first page.
> 
> How much does it help or afect on the belly split I'm thinking I want to try that on my 64 soon.
> *


not sure I haven't hopped it yet


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> ]here you go Dolle


[/quote]
thats a cool pic


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 31 2008, 07:11 PM~11485254
> *not sure I haven't hopped it yet
> *


Was the front end harder to align cus of that or did it go on the same?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 1 2008, 02:17 PM~11490031
> *Was the front end harder to align cus of that or did it go on the same?
> *


everything went on fine I had no alignment issues. I don't really plan on hopping alot just playing around on the streets I just wanted done the right way


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 3 2008, 06:24 PM~11510317
> *everything went on fine I had no alignment issues. I don't really plan on hopping alot just playing around on the streets I just wanted done the right way
> *


Word. I was hesitant to do that to mine. Just didn't want to throw everything else off. Now for sure ill go that route on my SS.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 7 2008, 07:46 PM~11542384
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


sup Billy I got some work done on your stuff I'm going to finish it up this week (I go back to work next week  )


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 7 2008, 08:40 PM~11542743
> *sup Billy I got some work done on your stuff I'm going to finish it up this week (I go back to work next week  )
> *


sup scott, you need anything let me know


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

SHEEP BALLS LOL


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 7 2008, 09:10 PM~11543037
> *SHEEP BALLS LOL
> 
> 
> ...


goat milk :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 7 2008, 09:10 PM~11543037
> *SHEEP BALLS LOL
> 
> 
> ...


damn it Bob


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 7 2008, 09:08 PM~11543022
> *sup scott, you need anything let me know
> *


I'll let you know I think I am going to try and polish my grill this winter so I may need some help with it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 7 2008, 09:33 PM~11543273
> *I'll let you know I think I am going to try and polish my grill this winter so I may need some help with it
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 10 2008, 01:11 PM~10133295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Dolle


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PublicEnemy1964_@Sep 8 2008, 11:11 AM~11547214
> *Looks good Dolle
> *


thanks Curtis its good to see you are getting yours back out


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 8 2008, 08:31 PM~11551592
> *thanks Curtis its good to see you are getting yours back out
> *


Yeah, seeing you guys out this summer was motivation.


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 7 2008, 09:33 PM~11543273
> *I'll let you know I think I am going to try and polish my grill this winter so I may need some help with it
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Sep 10 2008, 10:23 AM~11566135
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


how the frame coming along?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

got the setup all cleaned up just need to rebend the front lines


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 11 2008, 12:33 PM~11576244
> *got the setup all cleaned up just need to rebend the front lines
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BRO, , YOUR SETUP IS BAD ASS....


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 11 2008, 11:42 AM~11576771
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO, , YOUR SETUP IS BAD ASS....
> *


word!


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Sep 11 2008, 10:33 AM~11576244
> *got the setup all cleaned up just need to rebend the front lines
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: looks good dolle


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

looks good Scott


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice! Looks good Dolle.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

my woman saw that set up and was like holy shot that's clean and it's a double pump ha ha ha


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Sep 12 2008, 12:02 AM~11582759
> *my woman saw that set up and was like holy shot that's clean and it's a double pump ha ha ha
> *


thanks I still need to bend the lines fo rthe front and send all the fittings and check valves out to chrome


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

nice.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Sep 25 2008, 01:32 PM~11696454
> *ttt :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

added some stripes to the roof

















still need to add the red to the top design


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:worship: damn bro, looking good :cheesy:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 8 2008, 12:44 PM~11812013
> *added some stripes to the roof
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: lookin good Dayo! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks guys I'm about to head out and put the red on


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

looks good Scott


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 13 2008, 10:10 AM~11848003
> *looks good Scott
> *


x999999999999999999999999999 :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 13 2008, 09:27 AM~11848064
> *x999999999999999999999999999 :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 31 2005, 03:29 PM~4107136
> *All I gotta say is Louisville is going to be killin the competition in the next year.  :0
> *


I agree :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

quote=Dolle,Sep 11 2008, 11:33 AM~11576244]
got the setup all cleaned up just need to rebend the front lines








[/quote]
:cheesy: lookin good!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> quote=Dolle,Sep 11 2008, 11:33 AM~11576244]
> got the setup all cleaned up just need to rebend the front lines


:cheesy: lookin good!
[/quote]
How do you control those dogs in the trunk when a cat walks by??? :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> :cheesy: lookin good!


How do you control those dogs in the trunk when a cat walks by??? :biggrin:
[/quote]
I don't :biggrin: you know there is no controling a pitbull


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> quote=Dolle,Sep 11 2008, 11:33 AM~11576244]
> got the setup all cleaned up just need to rebend the front lines


:cheesy: lookin good!
[/quote]
thanks Skim yours is looking nice too


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 3 2008, 12:19 AM~12043672
> *ttt
> *


thanks Billy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

no thank you :biggrin: , today was the first day i actually got to take a moment to look at your ride, and damn its bad ass, mad props, it really made me want a impala, i never thought id say that being a caddy guy n all...lol


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 3 2008, 12:59 AM~12043960
> *no thank you :biggrin: , today was the first day i actually got to take a moment to look at your ride, and damn its bad ass,  mad props, it really made me want a impala, i never thought id say that being a caddy guy n all...lol
> *


Thanks I am pretty happy with it I still want to change a few things on it. You are going to have one of the badest caddys out so don't trip. I'm really glad you are happy with the bumper brackets let me know if you want me to do anything else


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 3 2008, 01:51 AM~12044255
> *Thanks I am pretty happy with it I still want to change a few things on it. You are going to have one of the badest caddys out so don't trip. I'm really glad you are happy with the bumper brackets let me know if you want me to do anything else
> *


will do bro, thanks a bunch


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## sambrutay (Jul 5, 2006)

Looks Great!


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 8 2008, 12:44 PM~11812013
> *added some stripes to the roof
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I still think about this car in the shower....


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 8 2008, 12:44 PM~11812013
> *added some stripes to the roof
> 
> 
> ...


i cant beleve i never commented this i kow i told u thou.. i think this really help set off the sides of the roof good job bro  :biggrin:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Damn thats sick! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey Dolle :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

is he still alive?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

i hear he is but it could have been a rumor :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 14 2009, 09:27 PM~12706470
> *i hear he is but it could have been a rumor :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

Not for sure yet but I think I may be selling my car


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 23 2009, 10:49 AM~14271219
> *Not for sure yet but I think I may be selling my car
> *


:nono:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice work homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 23 2009, 10:06 AM~14271336
> *:nono:
> *


yeah I know but I just went through a divorce and I got two little girls I need to think about


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> got the setup all cleaned up just need to rebend the front lines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Congratulation on your feature in LRM. Your car is beautiful.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Congrats scott.....wish i had seen the spread already....lol....keep hearing about it but havent seen it yet.....


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

congrats on LRM man.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

NICE RIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 8 2008, 10:44 AM~11812013
> *added some stripes to the roof
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS THE 4 THAT WAS AT CASPER??


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Dec 16 2009, 09:24 AM~15997269
> *:0
> IS THIS THE 4 THAT WAS AT CASPER??
> *


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks for the prop's in the feature!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

bad ass homie.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

did some diggin and found my topic... I havn't made up my mind for sure but I am thinking of selling my car... thinking $25,000 obo


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 14 2010, 05:29 PM~17784137
> *did some diggin and found my topic... I havn't made up my mind for sure but I am thinking of selling my car... thinking $25,000 obo
> *


don't do it bro, too nice of a ride and the next owner would probably destroy all your hard work.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Good seeing ya today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

ok I'm sure i will catch alot of shit over this but its officially for sale. I don't really need to sell it so I'm not taking any low ball offers.. I have given this alot of thought and its time for it to go.. $25000


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 7 2010, 12:01 PM~18760207
> *ok I'm sure i will catch alot of shit over this but its officially for sale. I don't really need to sell it so I'm not taking any low ball offers.. I have given this alot of thought and its time for it to go.. $25000
> *


 :drama: Ill be watching good luck Scott


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 7 2010, 05:25 PM~18761757
> *:drama: Ill be watching good luck Scott
> *


yeah when I have more time this weekend I'm going to make a topic in the for sale section


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Nooooo... I dont wanna see it go... :tears:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 8 2010, 01:42 PM~18767093
> *Nooooo... I dont wanna see it go...  :tears:
> *


then buy it.. I don't think it will sell for what i want so it will just sit in the garage i guess


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 8 2010, 03:02 PM~18767185
> *then buy it.. I don't think it will sell for what i want so it will just sit in the garage i guess
> *


Im still looking for that winning lotto ticket. When I find it Ill let you know. 

But just so you know....If I was to get it Id put supremes and skirts on it. :biggrin:


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

clean ride


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:|


----------



## willz64impala (Oct 11, 2009)

what month lrm its in i got all this years


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by willz64impala_@Oct 12 2010, 11:14 AM~18790406
> *what month lrm  its in i got all this years
> *


feburary it the last feature


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 10 2010, 03:40 PM~18777459
> *:|
> *


x2


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

pretty sure its car is going to canada.. at least I won't have to look at it anymore


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 6 2010, 02:23 PM~19001347
> *pretty sure its car is going to canada.. at least I won't have to look at it anymore*


You say that like its a clunker. lol


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Nov 6 2010, 03:52 PM~19002058
> *You say that like its a clunker. lol
> *


no I just put my heart and soul into this car for the past ten years.. its my pride and joy and it will be easier if I don't have to look at it


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

You suck. That last Lower Impressions guy I know that still had a lowrider that he brought out.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 6 2010, 06:01 PM~19002359
> *no I just put my heart and soul into this car for the past ten years.. its my pride and joy and it will be easier if I don't have to look at it
> *


I gotcha. I can understand that.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 6 2010, 10:13 PM~19004198
> *You suck.  That last Lower Impressions guy I know that still had a lowrider that he brought out.
> *


I'm going to build another one after I build the roadster


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 7 2010, 09:37 AM~19006365
> *I'm going to build another one after I build the roadster
> *


are you going to get a real roadster or one of the new bodies they make?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Nov 7 2010, 08:46 AM~19006379
> *are you going to get a real roadster or one of the new bodies they make?
> *


its going to be all real I want a period correct late 50's early 60's roadster.. I know where a few 28-29 bodys are so as soon as the 64 is gone I'm going to go get one of them


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 7 2010, 11:51 AM~19007424
> *its going to be all real I want a period correct late 50's early 60's roadster.. I know where a few 28-29 bodys are so as soon as the 64 is gone I'm going to go get one of them
> *


theres a place in kansas with a field fill of them fairly cheap 

also i wanted to tell you i think your 50 is in t5he new old school rods on the beaterville page 

its a little pic but its there


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 15 2011, 06:35 PM~19877660
> *theres a place in kansas  with a field fill of them fairly cheap
> 
> also i wanted to tell you  i think your 50 is in t5he new old school rods  on the beaterville page
> ...


yeah I saw it.. that was about a month or so before I bought it from my buddy Shawn


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 19 2011, 08:07 PM~19911735
> *yeah I saw it.. that was about a month or so before I bought it from my buddy Shawn
> *


Shawn is the one that puts on the beatersville show right? He asked me a couple years ago if Id show my Caddy there. If you could, ask him if I can this year. Id like to take it if I can. If he says its cool Ill be there. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 19 2011, 11:35 PM~19913198
> *Shawn is the one that puts on the beatersville show right? He asked me a couple years ago if Id show my Caddy there. If you could, ask him if I can this year. Id like to take it if I can. If he says its cool Ill be there.  :biggrin:
> *


I'll say something to him this week.. he always tried to get me to bring my impala too..


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 20 2011, 09:53 AM~19914974
> *:wave:
> *


sup Bob car is lookin great.. see you saturday


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

someone make a reasonable offer


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 20 2011, 09:27 AM~19914908
> *I'll say something to him this week.. he always tried to get me to bring my impala too..
> *


Thanks! Let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

see ya this weekend


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Feb 20 2011, 08:22 PM~19918303
> *see ya this weekend
> *


i'll see you on saturday i'm going to detroit on friday :biggrin:


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Feb 20 2011, 05:16 PM~19917865
> *someone make a reasonable offer
> *


man i wish i could i would luv 2 have it


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

SOLD!!!!!!


----------

